# FET in June/July



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

We'll be doing our 2nd FET in July following two chemical pregnancies from our first IVF and FET.

This time I'm going to be tested for NK cells (at the Lister, end of May) and will also be on fragmin and steroids as well as having an endo scratch.

Is anyone else in a similar situation? Would love to share our experiences!

xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

We are hoping to do our 2nd FET around June/July too, we have 2 frosties in storage! Sorry to hear of your chemicals, good luck with the testing. I hope they can help you get that rainbow baby


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck with your testing and FET, Kate. Hi MDD! Hope you are well!

We are planning on starting our FET soon... a cyst has put it on hold so it's looking more like June now.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi! *waves* Hope you're well SSD! Very exciting to be on the FET train again, getting very nervous the closer it gets though! x


----------



## gaynorann

Were also hoping to start treatment for FET in June/July, finances permitting. We have 2 snowbabies on ice and are hoping to do a single transfer for a sibling for my son who has just turned 2yrs. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi MDD, Sarah and Gaynorran! Thanks for joining. 

Is anyone doing anything special with diet etc? This time around I've decided to try relaxing a bit, so the odd wine and coffee. I have always been so regimented and think it stressed me out! Also rejoined the gym.

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi gaynorann. 

Kate, I've just cut out alcohol and cut down on caffeine (down to one coffee a day) so far. I could do with losing a little more weight but I'm struggling with it at the moment because all I want to eat is carbs! Is there anything we should be eating/not eating whilst doing a FET?


----------



## KateMart

Sarah, well done for cutting out the booze. I don't drink much, just a couple of glasses of wine at the weekend. I need to lose about half a stone but feel like time is running out  

Some people cut out all caffeine and don't eat sugar etc but it can be too stressful I reckon! I have cut out gluten for a while now due to IBS and also as its pro inflammatory and I have lots of allergies (hence suspicions I have HighNK cells). I think the general advice is high protein, lots of veg and fruit, low sugar and try to eat organic. 

Will you be on any other drugs apart from the normal FET ones? As I was told to drink lots of milk cos of the clexane as it can cause osteoporosis and calcium helps. 

Oh fish oil is good too! 

I am quite obsessed with nutrition. Not that it has helped so far!

Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thanks  I love a drink every now and again but I stopped 3 months before my fresh cycle and got my BFP so I'm sort of hoping to have similar luck this time too. I have a stone to lose... not going to happen now! High protein and plenty of fruit/veg, I can do. No other drugs (as far as I know) but milk is good for protein so I might start to up that.


----------



## KateMart

I gave up drink my last cycles but given they both ended the same way I am prioritising stress reduction this time. No booze after transfer though  . 

Did you carry on with the one coffee during the fresh cycle? I do love my one coffee a day and hates giving it up.

Don't worry on the weight, I find the high protein helps shift a few pounds. And milk is tasty too! Plus I guess if we are successful we won't care about gaining a few pounds. 

Is this your first FET? Congrats on your little one from the fresh cycle! Amazing that you could have a 'twin' from this FET!

How many are you having put back? I'm having two this time  

Hoping for lots of BFPs on here  

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thank you! Yes, this is our first FET. Totally new territory. I would definitely agree with prioritising stress reduction - whatever gets you through, within reason! I did keep my one coffee a day for my fresh cycle; I'd miss it but I'd give it up if I thought it would make a difference. I think when you're having treatment though everything can feel like it might make a difference, even when it probably won't. So much is out of our control that we want to control what we can. I know that's what I'm like anyway.

We will have just one put back. Consultant said they were a 'good batch' so fingers crossed.  We are very lucky to have 3 frosties so if things don't work out this time, we can try again. I hope this time is your time


----------



## KateMart

Ooh exciting this is your first FET  . I did find it so much easier than a fresh cycle, just quite a bit longer! That's good to know about the coffee. I gave it up the last two times and given both cycles had the same outcome I don't think it made a difference. My clinic advises decaf but that's apparently worse for you as a chemical process is used to take the caffeine out. 

Great that you have a good batch! We have three left two so just one left after this one! Our next cycle would be fresh and although I'm hoping not to use it, it will be free on the NHS so hopefully would get more frosties for siblings!  

Thank you. Hope this is your time too!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ah we had one funded cycle so once we've used our frosties, that'll be it for us. I couldn't go through a fresh cycle again, or afford one really... especially since we were so lucky to have our son. 

Ugh I can't drink decaf coffee! I think I missed green tea more than the coffee, though. Apparently it works against folic acid so I really had to cut down the amount I drank (and I have done again this time).


----------



## KateMart

Oh yes can understand that! I am hoping one of our funded cycles works as frozen is so much cheaper and we would have to save for ages for another fresh. I'll be 35 this year too so time. Is short  

I don't like decaf either! I drank green tea instead of coffee last cycle. Thought it was ok if you didn't have it at the same time as your folic acid supplements? I had my folate levels checked and they were through the roof, that was when I had been without green tea for a while though!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi all,
Just re the weight thing, I was probably at my heaviest when we were going through treatment before as I didn't want to skimp on calories or diet. I just tried to eat nutritious food (even if it wasn't necessarily slimming!). Anyway, just thought I'd say weight isn't the be all end all as I got pregnant at that weight, I'm actually over a stone lighter than when I got pregnant at the moment! 

We have our consultation Thurs, can't wait to get started now! xx


----------



## VCR

Hi,
I haven't posted before but I'm hoping to start our third FET in July, but perhaps August.  We have had two previous FETs (March 2015 and September 2014) both of which ended in missed miscarriages at 6 weeks, as a result of blighted ova.  
We have to wait for the results of further tests for recurrent miscarriage but, subject to those, hope to be good to start.
It has taken me about six months to feel brave enough to post - I really appreciate the opportunity to support, and get support from, others here.
Vxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi VCR, so sorry to hear of your mmcs. Fingers crossed your tests will shed some light. Good luck for getting back on the wagon again! xx


----------



## KateMart

Hello and welcome VCR. Sorry to hear about your miscarriages  

Which tests have you had done?

Wishing you the best of luck and hoping it's third time lucky for you this time xx


----------



## gaynorann

Sarah this will be our first FET after a successful SET (ICSI) in 2012, i feel more pressure for the FET than i ever did for the fresh cycle! Ive got half a stone to loose and ill be at the same weight i was with the fresh cycle, i also take a multi vitiamin & folic acid daily.

Im praying the FET works as im not sure we can afford a full cycle of IVF especially as we need ICSI, so im hoping we can thaw one icicle at a time which will give us 2 chances, plus i really dont want twins as physically i struggle with being pregnant due to back problems. 

Welcome to everyone who had joined this thread, lets hope its a luck one


----------



## VCR

Thanks for your good wishes, ladies, and hugs to you too until I master the emoticons.
KateMart, I'm having thyroid (again), anti-thyroid antibodies, thrombophilia screen, MTFHR mutation, prothrombin gene mutation, bigilycoprotein (sp?) antibodies and homocystine.
I'm already on levothyroxine for hypothyroid but I think they're testing for something else this time (I can't remember what and don't have time to look it up now as have to go and meet someone).
Are these the usual ones?
Must run - back later - xx.


----------



## KTC40

Hello everyone can I join, had my gonapeptyl injection yesterday and last glass of wine! Last BCP will be Wednesday then wait for AF and it all starts! Had a cancelled cycle in March due to poor womb lining, making some changes diet wise and adding oestrogen patches so fingers crossed! 

We only have 1 frosty so if this doesn't work that's it (self funding) told by RE 33.3% chance of success so not great but good enough not to do, if it doesn't work we will be happy with our 10 month old DD, sad no sibling buddy tho 

Hoping transfer will be beginning of June if lining cooperates!

Good luck to everyone hoping for some BFPs xx😄


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi ladies, I'm hoping to do my FET in June.  We have 7 frosties, and think we will have 2 put back (providing they survive the thaw  )  We had 8 defrosted last time, 2 placed, which resulted in my ds.  The hospital didn't refreeze any.  The 7 we currently have frozen are from the same batch.

I will be a medicated cycle. 

I'm still having the odd glass of wine, and will stop just before my prostap.  Taking folic acid, don't like coffee, but still drinking de-caff tea from when I got pregnant with my ds - my whole family drink it now    I do the weekly shop on a Wednesday so am drawing up a healthy eating plan today, which I hope to follow for my FET....may as well have a couple of extra biscuits today before it starts!

Good luck to everyone.    xxxx


----------



## AyshaKyrah

Good morning ladies, can I please join you!  

My first fresh ICSI (hubby has a severely low-zero count) cycle resulted in my 2 year old son and two frozen blasts. We have just got a bfn from our first FET, yesterday was otd this blast was the same grading as our son was but obviously didn't work! We have one embryo left of a lesser qaulity. My question is do we go ahead with another FET, if so I'm looking at an endo scratch (anyone got experience of this, worth it?) or should we head straight to another fresh cycle? I'm so confused but I suffer with ovarian cysts so I'm keen to get started again asap as with our fresh cycle I had to have surgery to remove my cyst before starting. Anyone else with manchester care? My review appt isn't until the 3rd of June, is this normal? We are self funding. Is it too optimistic of me to be aiming to start
In June/July (hope not) Thanks xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi and welcome all  

Hi AyshaKyrah, sorry to read of your bfn from your FET cycle. Was it a medicated or natural cycle? I only ask as that could affect when you'd be able to start again. I'm with Liverpool Women's and they like you to have 3 periods between any kind of medicated cycles. If it were me in your situation, I think I'd go for the FET again first. I'd like to give every frosty a chance (you never know, that last one could be "the" one!). Plus FET is much kinder on your body. We have 2 frosties from our last fresh cycle which was successful, and I wouldn't want to go through another fresh round unless I had to as I over responded a little and was very uncomfortable afterwards. After our negative cycles our review appts we're always a few weeks afterwards.

Hope that helps! xx


----------



## AyshaKyrah

Hi, thanks for the reply. It was a medicated cycle. Gosh really hope I don't have to wait that long!!  Do all clinics suggest that do you know? X


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sorry not sure about protocol in other clinics, hopefully someone will come along soon who can help you a bit more x


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies, welcome to anyone who has joined  .

Aisha, sorry to hear that this cycle didn't work. I'm not in Manchester, but my clinic are generally fine with one bleed. I had to wait nearly two months for my review but can start my next cycle on day 21 when AF arrives. My last cycle was Feb with March 18 OTD. I haven't had the scratch but am doing it this time, it's supposed to improve success rates so everything extra you can do helps I reckon!

keeping the faith, sounds like you have a good attitude! I am all for the reduction of stress with the odd glass of wine  . 

Kcornfield, 33% is a good chance! Most cycles are slightly less than that statistically I think. But I also think we should try not to pay too much attention to statistics, there is a lot of luck involved and PMA really helps IMO!

VCR yes that sounds right, did they say immune level 1 tests? I had vitamin D tested last time too, that might be useful to have all bases covered? 

I've been tracking my temperatures and haven't ovulated, I'm on day 21 of my cycle, which means there won't be any sign of AF for ages, so really hoping this FET isn't delayed!   I sometimes suffer from really long cycles: after my first IVF MC I had a cycle lasting 52 days!

Xx


----------



## KTC40

HI Katemart hope AF turns up! Yes trying to be positive but just having the one is a bit risky, agree the odds are good, if successful thaw then can relax more, last BCP today! Then wait for AF as well ! Hi to everyone enjoy the sun xx


----------



## cookson17

I am having my second FET on the 8th of June. 

We had a transfer cancelled in May due to poor lining.Am hoping it will be OK for June.

It is our last frostie so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Loopy2103

Hi ladies

I am due to start down regging on monday in preparation for my FET at the end of June. I had my EC done in january and had to have 3 natural cycles before starting this phase... Its unbelievable how ivf has consumed so much of my year already it certainly has been emotionally & physically draining at times... But this is our only shot at it so i have to try to stay as positive as possible.

Wishing you all every sucess on your FET too and look forward to reading about your own personal journeys

xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Good luck with starting DR Loopy. It is amazing how time just passes you by while you're waiting between appts and cycles. It'll all be worth it in the end though, stay positive!  

AFM - We have our consultation this morning, and am hoping we are told we can go ahead with the FET with my net period (due end of the month). Exciting! xx


----------



## Olivia

Morning ladies,

Can I join you? We have our follow up on Monday (18th) and hoping to start FET with our 1 frozen blast in June! Unfortunately we had a m/c on our last FET...baby had no heartbeat at 12 week scan 😞 so on with plan b!

Ashya I personally would go with the FET rather then fresh....I know there is that risk it may not survive the thaw but it could be the one! My clinic told me they now encourage patients to use their frozen embryos first!
My daughter was our last frozen embryo and not only did she survive the thaw but she's now a 4 year old beautiful little girl about to start school! Her grading was only 3AA which is only mid range....same as the embryo we have left in the freezer!

Looking forward to our chats ladies 😊

Olivia xxxx


----------



## KTC40

Olivia, sorry about your miscarriage, 3AA is a good grade! Am having my FET with my only 1 day 6 Hatching BB frosty (it was a 1CD on day 5) in June, good luck! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Olivia

Kcornfield...thank you. Us ladies struggle to get that BFP and then when we do to have it taken away is just cruel 😞

So you only have 1 embryo too...hatching blast..wow! I keep seeing ladies on here with grade 5 embryos so just thought grade 3 wasn't that great.
When do you start in June? Looks like mine will be end of June.

Wishing you lots of luck too. Hopefully we will all get those BFP's!!!

Olivia xxxx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies and welcome Cookson, Loopy and Olivia. I'm so sorry to hear of your MC Olivia.

I agree on frozen, they are so much easier than fresh: I hate EC as don't like the GA and feeling out of control! Stimming was also horrible.

We are NHS and get 2 fresh and two frozen. But we are made to use up the frozen first before they will fund fresh. I'm quite relieved! We have three in storage so having two put back this time. The grading system doesn't seen to be that consistent in predicting which will make a baby, so I'm sure a lot is luck  .

Hoping for lots of BFPs on here!

How is everyone else getting on? I have been temping and detected ovulation so hopefully I will have AF in a week or so! (I have a short luteal phase, does anyone else have this?) Then starting DR for FET on day 21!  

xx

xx


----------



## KTC40

Hi again Olivia, yes the 1-6 means 1 very early blast and 6 completely hatched so if a day 5 frosty that's good as would be completely hatched going on my day 6 rating at day 5, the letters are the most important and you have 2 AAs! That's great MENTS my first DD was a fresh 2BB at day 5 END MENTS, so As good, never had any! I finished my last BCP yesterday so waiting AF then baseline scan, bloods, proganova, patches etc! So not sure of date yet but transfer will be in June, yes hoping for BFPs for us and everyone else! Xxx🍀


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi all, we've been to re-sign consent forms etc this morning. We've decided to try for a natural FET in the first instance, but provisionally book in for a drug appt so that if the natural doesn't work out I could still start DRing in the same month, so wouldn't lose out on any time if you see what I mean?!

So just have to wait for day 1 now to ring up, it's all getting very real, eeep! xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I am also waiting for CD1 to come around, hopefully just over a week away. I had a scan yesterday but I still have a large cyst that needs to shrink before I can start.

Olivia - Sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  As others have said, 3AA is a fantastic grade. The numbers are how developed the blastocyst is, not the quality. The letters are for quality and AA is the best. My DS was a 3BB.


----------



## VCR

Hi to everyone who's joined since I last posted - only a few days ago but it is a hive of activity on here, which is nice!  
Very sorry to hear of your miscarriage, Olivia - I sympathise.  
Aysha, I would also go for FET.  It is much kinder on your body anyway and no risk of OHSS.
KateMart, they didn't mention immune level 1 tests specifically but the doctor did mention immune tests...I'd assumed that the tests ordered (listed in my previous post) covered that off.  No one has mentioned vitamin D so I will ask about it at my next appointment.  Thanks for the tips.
I, too, am waiting for AF.  My ERPC was three weeks ago tomorrow.  Last time it turned up 6 weeks after - hopefully this time it won't take longer than that.  I'm willing it to arrive (the irony never escapes me) because I can't have my various blood tests until at least 6 weeks have passed since the ERPC and I've had the first AF.  Then we have to wait till the end of June to get the results.  Still, at least my body will have been able to recover from the last few weeks by the time we start off again...
My DH and I are really mulling over whether to have a DET or SET next time.  With two consecutive BOs, I can't help thinking that a DET might increase our chances of success next time.  My DH is really against a DET though, worrying about impact on me in particular.  We've postponed the debate until we get the test results back!
Vxx


----------



## Loopy2103

Morning ladies, hope you are all looking forward to the weekend?!

Just need some hints and tips ... I start down regging on Monday are there any hints and tips in your experience that I should or shouldn't be doing? Should I be upping protein, avoiding certain foods, taking any supplements other than folic acid?  

In my mind I want to know that I am doing the best possible to get my body prepared ... Or do I just stop worrying and let nature take its course ?


----------



## KTC40

Hi everyone, hope you all well and things progressing, started my progynova and oestrogen patches 2 days ago, got lining check Wednesday next week, just hoping it's ok, don't want cancellation again! It's scary enough only having 1 BB frosty without lining issues, will keep you posted, enjoy the sun x


----------



## cookson17

As my last FET was cancelled due to poor lining has anyone got any good lining tips??


----------



## KateMart

Cookson, I e heard raspberry leaf tea (must be the leaf one), oily foods and oils so avocados, nuts, roasted veggies in avocado oil, olive oil on salads, bone broth or organic beef and chicken, and orange foods such as sweet potatoes and carrots. I always roast these in avocado or coconut oil when lining building. Also, super foods like blueberries and beetroot. 

Kcornfield how are the tablets and patches going? FC for a nice thick lining next week. 

Loopy,  did you decide on DET or SET? I understand what you mean and have decided and was advised to have a DET this time. The embryologist even said that frozen lose some of the quality so early MC rates can be higher (?!). If there's a problem with eg immune issues though perhaps it's not better to have two put back unless you are on drugs for it, as you don't want to lose embryos. 

AFM got my pelvic assessment scan to check all is gone from the chemical pregnancy today. I've taken the hidden C test and got my immune tests at the lister next week. All very last minute as I will be DR in two and a half weeks!

Has anyone had hidden C and been on antibiotics during the frozen or IVF cycle?x


----------



## KateMart

Oh also has anyone tried lubion? I've been offered that instead of gestone as its not as painful but it doesn't seem to have as much progesterone in it?x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hello! How are we all getting on? any progress? I am still patiently (or not so patiently!) awaiting my period to ring the clinic. xx


----------



## cookson17

Scan today.....eek..really hope my lining is doing wht it should not sure I could face another cancelled cycle!


----------



## KateMart

Good luck today Cookson.x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Super good luck Cookson, hope it goes well!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck cookson. 

I am also waiting MDD... one day late now!  

Kate, I've never had lubion or gestone, what are they for? How did your scan go?


----------



## cookson17

scan not great

lining was 4.3 transfer is in 2 weeks

waiting to hear from my clinic what to do next!


----------



## KateMart

So sorry to hear that Cookson  . What number were they expecting though? As two weeks is a long time for your lining to still build up. FC things change.

Sarah, how annoying on AF! She never shows up when we want her! Any sign yet?

My scan was fine, thanks for asking. Lining was thin (ish) on day 3 so looks like there aren't any retained products from my CP as there were last time. I had the most hideous DR bleed last cycle, thought my insides were falling out (TMI sorry!). The gestone/lubion are injectable progesterone and are for people who don't absorb the cylogest. I've never bled before OTD and have always had BFPs (before MC!), but I do have a short second half of a normal cycle so I know something's up with my progesterone. Gestone also calms inflammation so is helpful for auto immune issues, if I'm found to have them.

MDD has AF arrived for you yet?

How is everyone else?

I'm off to the Lister tomorrow for my NK cell bloods. I actually hope they come up with something I can treat this cycle.  

xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

KateMart - Hope your bloods go ok tomorrow and you get some answers. Yes AF arrived for me this morning (a bit sooner than expected, which is a bonus!), so have rang the clinic. here we go again! 

Any luck with AF for you SSD? xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

AF is hiding


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Morning ladies, wondered if I can join the tread. Thinking of starting a FET next month if possible. Have 3 frosties left after a successful FET last year. Nervous to start again but also exciting.


----------



## KTC40

Cookson sorry to hear about the lining issue! What are you taking, when I had my cancelled one I was on progynova 3mg twice a day, this time around am on 4 mg twice a day and oestrogen patches, I also put a warm hot water bottle around pelvic area for increased blood flow or deep heat patches for warmth, took aspirin for blood flow, had a diet high in natural oestrogen, supplements flaxseed oil, L Arginine, coenzyme Q10, vitamin E 1000 units and evening primrose oil, was getting a lot of EWCM, hope this helps for lining tips as scan today lining 10.3 mm triple stripe, the nurse gave it an A, Am in shock FET 2nd June 😯 Hope everyone else ok x


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

MDD glad AF has arrived! You will be having transfer just after me 

SSD an AF yet?

Hello Glasshalffull, and welcome. Congrats on your successful FET and best of luck for a sibling (or technically, twin? )

Kcornfield, that's a great lining, thanks for sharing the tips too.

Hope everyone else is ok?

I'm just back from the Lister and have to say they were brilliant. I've had the Chicago tests and they are also doing my TSH - as it was 2.2 in November which he agreed was borderline. I'm back again 24 June and can call for blood results in 10 days.

xx


----------



## Trigger38

Hi ladies wondered if I can join you. This is my first natural fet and I had my first scan today (day11). Apparently lining good at 9.7 but my finant follie is only 10 so back for scan Friday. Should I be worried about being cancelled if my follie doesn't respond? What size does it need to be?


----------



## IloveWesties

KateMart - I'm also at the Lister and we may well have similar dates  I'm also turning 35 this year so hear you on feeling like time is running out. We will have been TTC for four years in August and some of our friends have had two children in that time  Hope it's third time lucky for both of us! Good luck with the NK Cells testing. By the way, if you showed positive, what would they add in terms of meds to your treatment cycle? Also, sorry to read about your unpredictable/long cycles - that must be very frustrating. Random question but what is your AFC? Also, I was on Lubion in my last (second) cycle and it got me to OTD (AF arrived on 7dp5dt on my first cycle) and it's not at all painful (unlike Gestone in the bum!) so I'm a fan but obviously I didn't get my BFP so who knows?! Glad your scan went well yesterday and blood tests today x

ModernDayDelilah (MDD) - I read your signature and it's so great to hear of positive stories at the moment. Indigo is a beautiful name  Great that AF has arrived and all the very best of luck in your cycle. Will you transfer both of your frosties or one? x

Sarah - lovely to be cycling with you again my fellow crazy clementine (May/June cycle buddies thread). I do hope this cyst of yours sorts itself out soon. You've been amazingly patient and I'm very impressed with your attitude to it all x

Gaynorann - as with MDD, how lovely that you're trying for a sibling. It's great to hear of all the positive stories x

VCR - I'm so sorry to read about your miscarriages and hope it's third time lucky for you, as well as me and KateMart (well all of us!). Also, what's a BO? Thanks x

Kcornfield - another lovely crazy clementine on this board. Yey! Look forward to reading your posts as you'll be cycling quite a bit before me. Great news from your scan today  Also, sorry to be dim but what's a BCP? x

Keepingthefaith - very appropriate name for many of us! Amazing that you got 15 frosties originally. And that one is your DS. Wow! Really loving all of these positive stories from this group. Long many it continue x

AyshaKyrah - I would have thought it was natural to want to 'use up' (sounds crude, but I hope you know what I mean) your last frosty. I've read so many stories of people having BFPs from lower grade embryos than they've tried with before and got BFNs so my personal view would be that it's worth a try. (I'm so confused by grading anyway and I'm not convinced it means that much!). I had 'the scratch' on my last (second) cycle and it resulted in a BFN so who knows!? Having said that, I will have it again as there is pretty strong evidence to suggest that it does help implantation x

Cookson - all the best for this cycle with your last frosty. I hope your lining behaves this time! x

Loopy - 34 eggs collected. Wowzer! I think that's the most I've ever heard of. Did you get OHSS or manage to keep it at bay? Wishing you all the very best for your cycle. The three month wait must have been excruciating! It's so confusing that different clinics say different things x

Olivia - so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. To get to the 12 week scan stage must have been heartbreaking  It's so positive that you have a DD though and that fact must really keep you spurred on. I look forward to reading your posts x

GlassHalfFull - lovely to see another familiar name on here. I'm not staking you, I promise  x

Trigger - I can't help with your question, sorry, as I'm a complete newbie to FET cycles. Hopefully one of the others will be able to help x

AFM - I've just had a second failed cycle (ICSI). We got no frosties from our first cycle (BCRM in Bristol) but feel very fortunate to have five from the second (Lister). I've booked our follow-up for 23 June and if my natural cycles kick back in as they did after our first failed cycle, CD1 should be around 21 June. I'll then arrange the endometrial scratch for CD21 on that cycle (11 July ish), wait for my natural period to arrive (17 July ish) and do the FET on that cycle. I'm not sure when the actual transfer in a FET takes place exactly (anyone know?) but I'm guessing it would be last week in July/first week in August. So, I guess I'll be one of the last ones to cycle on this thread.

I'm feeling much more positive for having a plan in place. Please let us be third time lucky 🍀 I look forward to getting to know all of you x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Sorry Trigger my FET will be medicated so I'm not sure on your question. I remember having lead follicles at 19-21mm before triggering for IVF, but I don't know if that's anywhere close to the same as a natural FET.

Hiya Westies! You've been a fab support to everyone on May/June and you so deserve success, wishing you lots of luck with your FET.  This cyst is driving me nuts - if I didn't laugh, I'd cry!   Your transfer will depend on whether you're having natural or medicated FET. Mine is medicated, so I'll need to downreg for 1-2 weeks, oestrogen for 2 weeks and then progesterone for 6 days before ET. Natural is much quicker.


----------



## IloveWesties

That's very sweet of you to say, thanks Sarah 

I have a feeling that they're going to suggest natural as my progesterone was actually quite high at every point it was tested in my last cycle (and at point of trigger, which was more than likely the cause of the BFN this time). Interesting as AF arrived early on my first cycle so I thought I was actually lacking in progesterone during the luteal phase / 2WW?! I won't know what they want to do with me until my appointment on 23 June. So, having a week off this week and then starting 1 June / Monday I'll be flat out in the gym/classes/swimming and getting myself to a fit and healthy point ready to jump on the rollercoaster again in about a month. Scary! x


----------



## IloveWesties

PS KateMart - just realised that we have met before on the Hidden C Serum test thread. I thought I recognised your name, sorry, dim moment x


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl

Hi ladies, may I join you?!

We are having a natural FET next month (day 1 was Tuesday).  It will be our second FET - our first resulted in our beautiful 23 month old daughter.  I track ovulation from day 10 onwards and give the clinic a ring when I get a   .  Our frosties were frozen on Day 1 (as I had OHSS and a freeze all on our fresh cycle) and they will thaw our remaining 6.  

MDD - I remember you from the LWH thread a couple of years ago.  I'm sure our DHs had their TESEs around the same time!

 to you all! x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi Brown Eyed Girl, great to 'see' you again! So great that we will be cycling (almost) together again! We're going for natural FET this month, but if I don't pick up my surge we'll be starting DR on day 23, so will be really close to your dates . Hope your little one is doing well  xx


----------



## KateMart

Hello again ILoveWesties, we do keep running into each other  . I'm not at the Lister for my full cycle as I am NHS, so I'm just having immunes with Dr Thum. They seem great: much better than my clinic. How are you finding them? Have you had any immunes tests? I think be back if our NHS goes fail. If the tests are positive I could be on thyroxine for thyroid, and/or either steroids, intralipids and/or IvIG. So there could be a big list. My AFC is 15 so not high enough to be PCOS, my erratic cycles seem to be some kind of hormonal inbalance, I get migraines too. Best of luck with your next cycle, hope it's third time lucky for both of us! 

Hello and welcome Brown eyed girl and congrats on your little one .

 for lots of BFPs in the next few months! xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello Brown Eyes Girl  Great to read another positive story from your first FET. What clinic are you with? Fab to have six embies, I hope they all thaw and develop OK to give you lots of choice. Good luck honey x

KateMart - Ahh I see, that's a good idea to go to Lister for the 'extras' on top of your NHS cycle. They are great, I'm really impressed and yes, a huge difference from my last clinic too (first cycle was our one and only NHS go at BCRM in Bristol). I'm not knocking BCRM - they're a great clinic and we were very fortunate to have a free go on the NHS but you really can't compare the two clinics as they are just so different. The main difference I noticed, apart from the more modern approach at the Lister, was level of monitoring. I was in for daily scans and blood tests towards the end of stimming at the Lister. I think I had one blood test during my whole cycle first time round! 

The reason I asked about the immunes is that I added a few 'extra' meds to our cycle this time as it was cheaper to add them just in case instead of getting the immune testing done. Not everyone would be happy to do this but I just felt that I wanted to do everything possible to give it our best shot. So, as well as having the scratch for the first time, I also added the following: Prednisolone (steroid tablets), Clexane (blood thinner daily injection), Progynova (oestrogen tablets) and Lubion (progesterone daily injection instead of cyclogest pessaries as AF arrived on 7dp5dt on my first cycle and the Lubion got me to OTD so that was an improvement).

My thyroid level has always been OK when tested, so that's covered. I also checked my vitamin D level before our last cycle and that was OK too. It's a minefield trying to tick everything off and knowing how to best spend your money, isn't it! The intralipids and/or IvIG is an interesting one and a few of the ladies on the May/June cycle buddies thread are doing them but I guess I would have to have the immune testing done in order to get that prescribed if needed.

Interesting that you think you have a hormonal imbalance causing erratic cycles and migraines. Have you tried acupuncture and/or fertility reflexology? What supplements are you on? Vitamin B Complex is meant to be good for regulating cycles (go for a high strength slow release one like Holland and Barrett B-100 Timed Release if you aren't already taking them). 

I'll join you in  for our third time lucky cycles and lots of BFPs on this thread x


----------



## KateMart

ILoveWesties, yes they do seem to be much more involved - and when you are paying that's what you want. Mine barely monitor either, I had to force them to do HCG tests as they prefer to diagnose a MMC at the first scan than find out early. That didn't make sense to me!

Your approach makes total sense too. I took clexane last cycle and was offered steroids and clexane. I declined the steroids as I wanted a diagnoses before taking them and as the clexane didn't make a difference (and made me feel really ill just after injections - very unusual though I hear) I've decided to not use it this time unless the Lister tell me I need it. Sounds like you have all bases covered this time! Is it your first FET? I'm a bit jealous of the lubion, but read gestone is prescribed by immune docs so made my own protocol with the clinic.

Yes I do acupuncture, do you? I also take wholefood pregnancy vits plus high dose Vit C and fish oil. I don't eat any gluten and try to be paleo. Things have improved a lot since I first came off the pill so maybe it's helped? Who knows, I'll do anything  .

This time I am going to have one coffee a day though, it was too much not having anything I like last time! And the odd glass of wine before transfer  . I'm all about the relaxing this time around.

Has anyone had any experience with the scratch? I've been told I have to put a pain killer up my bottom and don't want to!

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Sounds like we're doing quite a lot of the same things KateMart - I'm also on a general pregnancy vit (although it's the Pregnacare conception one), 1,000mg Vit C tablet daily and 1,000mg Omega Fish Oil tablet daily. I also take the B-100 tablet that I told you about, as well as a shot of Aloe Vera juice daily and seven drops of a bush flower essence (from Neal's Yard) called She Oak (recommended by a fertility reflexologist) every morning and night. 

I follow a low GI diet with organic meat, fruit, veg, eggs and milk (basically as far as is possible without having no life!). I think your approach to make sure you relax is very healthy as I think stress can be just as bad as anything else and as my Grandma always said 'little and often does you good'.

I had a scratch on my last cycle and it didn't hurt one bit - I was told to have a fairly full bladder and also to take two Paracetamol about half an hour before the procedure. It was just like a smear test and I was more conscious of needing a wee than anything else! I've not heard the painkiller up the bum idea and personally wouldn't bother.

Yes, it's my first FET (I didn't get any frosties from our first cycle) so a little unsure about how the whole thing works but I'm sure all will become clear at our consultation on 23 June x


----------



## KateMart

Oh yes that sounds very similar  . I take a probiotic powder but found the Aloe stuff helps too. I like the sound of She Oak, the only thing I worry about is increasing my oestrogen levels, as I think I'm oestrogen dominant, hence my progesterone problems. I don't do the raspberry leaf tea for that reason. 

Thanks for the advice re the scratch. I didn't want the painkiller as it's ibuprofen which I thought messed with your hormones - it says on my documents not to take it during the FET cycle so it's strange...did you have to take antibiotics? I have to take a dose before along with the up the bum tablet. Think I may just take paracetamol/codeine and tell them I've done it  .

Your consultation is the day before my immune result one! FET cycles are generally a bit longer - around 8 weeks from DR til transfer I think. Obviously it depends on the protocol and clinic. I found it much less harsh than fresh though x


----------



## IloveWesties

KateMart - I also don't drink Raspberry Leaf Tea but that's because I've read lots of conflicting advice about it. It's sometimes prescribed to women overdue in pregnancy to bring on labour so that put me off as it doesn't seem logical when you're trying to do the opposite! My acupuncturist also told me to avoid hibiscus in any herbal/fruit teas (and it's surprising how many of them that it's in!). I'm not sure that the She Oak does anything to balance hormones - just meant to relax you going through treatment I thought but could be wrong?

I did the Serum "yuk test" before this cycle so me and DH took a course of antibiotics (Erythromycin for 25 days) before our treatment cycle started. Our consultant at the Lister knew and said she was fine with it.

Yes, I think I'd also take two Paracetamol half an hour before to be on the safe side and just tell them that you've done it 

I guess it depends on whether you're doing a medicated or natural cycle as to how long it would be and that I don't know yet. When I spoke with the nurse the other day she thought that our consultant may suggest doing a natural monitored cycle as my progesterone levels were actually quite high throughout my fresh cycle, so who knows! If it does end up being a natural cycle, I'd still opt for some of the meds in the latter half but will wait to see what the consultant suggests. Funny that our appointments are only a day apart!

Westies x


----------



## kitkatd

Hello Ladies
I hope it's ok if I join this thread.
I am back at saint mary's tomorrow for my teach and to start injections again in the evening ready for my first FET after the first one was abandoned when they found a septum which had to be removed.
To be honest I am not feeling at my best and am looking for some support.
It is nearly a year ago that I had a miscarriage and after years of trying to get pregnant it was the worst thing in the world, It seems to have taken so long to get back on track with it all that I have managed to switch off for quite some time.
Now I am switched back on I am petrified that it will happen again. Everything is a waiting game, first to make sure your lining is thick enough after weeks of drugs that mess with your hormones, then you hope the embryos defrost ok, then hoping they stick and then hoping the pregnancy takes and stays there.
I am curently not working, I am trying to get a massage business off the ground as a friend has let me use her studio on weekends but I haven't really pushed it as my partner and I are having a week off next week so after that I will.
I stay busy by volunteering at my local oxfam where I have voluntered for years and despite the lack of money I actually feel quite calm (last time I felt quite stressed !) there is a lot of pressure on my wife to bring the money in but she has said she is prepared to do it to have a family with me.
I feel so lucky to have her.
I am scared, aprahensive, excited and happy all at the same time. I really could do with chatting to someone who know's what I am going through, sorry to go on for ages but needed to get it out.
Hope to hear from some of you soon


----------



## KateMart

Hi Kitkatd, So sorry about your MC.   It is hard to get over. After the one following my first ICSI last year, I thought I'd never feel happy again. But even after the second MC this year after my first FET, I feel ok now.

It sounds like you are doing the right thing with relaxing. It's so important not to be stressed and it'll allow you to focus on the FET.

I think we have run into each other on here before. What is a septum? 

ILoveWesties, I like the sound of the relaxing oak! Have you tried yoga? I'm still going to the gym this cycle but thought I'd add a yoga class once a week as it really calms me down. I think I may end up on antibiotics during my FET, if Serum get back to me soon. That's on top of the dose for my scratch - so I'd better let them know if I'm on them. Great that you can possibly do a natural cycle. We could be transferring at very similar times if so .

xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

So sorry to hear about your miscarriage kitkard, I can only imagine how tough that was. Try to stay positive, I'm sure it will all be good in the end. 

I was hoping to join you all. Decided to do FET next month after a successful one last year. Hoping for a natural cycle again. Have just booked a consultation on the 9th and scratch later this month On the 16th.  I found the scratch last time a bit like going to the dentist. Uncomfortable but all fine. Just got my tsh bloods back today which look ok. 

You all sound like you've got everything covered with diet. Definitely found trying to relax last time helped. Easier said than done. 

Brown eyed girl - so your on a natural cycle too. Nice to have people at a similar stage.


----------



## kitkatd

Thanks ladies.
KateMart yes I recognise your name, I basically had what they call a heart shaped womb, it's where a septum hangs down in the middle and I had to have an op to remove it


----------



## Loopy2103

Loopy - 34 eggs collected. Wowzer! I think that's the most I've ever heard of. Did you get OHSS or manage to keep it at bay? Wishing you all the very best for your cycle. The three month wait must have been excruciating! It's so confusing that different clinics say different things x

Hi ilovewesties

It was a huge haul of eggs and I was in so much pain after I couldn't walk for 3 days, they put me on a drug called Caberline (can't remember) to help prevent ohss and it seemed to work! I've just started down regulating now for FET I am in my 2nd week of injections and baseline scan on the 8th June. 

I will have to spend sometime reading through this thread to see how everyone else is progressing with there journeys. The thing is I only get a chance to look once a day and I can't keep up with how quick the conversation moves and even harder from a mobile lol

Hope you ladies all have a fab weekend xxx


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Ladies
How is everyone doing ? I started on the buserelin injectons last night, got a blood test booked in for two weeks time, really hope this time it all works out for me.


----------



## IloveWesties

Loopy - Was it Cabergoline that you were on to keep OHSS at bay? They put me on it too as my oestrogen levels were so high but then with 20 eggs you would expect it to be really! I was also very sore after EC for a few days so I can only imagine how you must have felt after having 34 eggs collected. Great that you've started DR for your FET. Good luck and I look forward to reading your posts as you're quite a bit ahead of me x

Kitkat - looks like you and Loopy have similar timings. Great that you've started and good luck! x

GlassHalfFull - great news that your TSH results look good. June starts on Monday so your appointment will be here before you know it. I think I'll be having the scratch around the second week in July so you're a bit ahead of me x

KateMart - I did a yoga class years ago but made the mistake of going with a friend who was a bit of a pro and to a class that was quite advanced so it put me off! I do a Pilates class every now and again when I can get to it but I'll have a look to see if there's a beginners yoga at my gym as it would be good to get in to something new and you're not the first person to mention yoga to me for fertility x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi all, I'm just waiting to start testing for Ov on Thurs, but also have a drugs appt booked in for 17th in case I don't pick up surge, so either way will be getting going this month, eek!

Good luck with DR Kitkat! xx


----------



## VCR

Morning ladies - just checking in to say hello and wish everyone well.  I'm in a waiting period at the moment so not much to report.  AF turned up bang on 4 weeks after ERPC so I now know I can get my recurrent miscarriage tests done next Friday.  Follow up appointment for the results is on 25 June.  

Can I ask the ladies who have DHs with MFI whether they had antibiotic treatment?  My DH hasn't been prescribed them and I'm not sure why and/or whether it is standard practice in most places.

Vxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi VCR. We are MFI but have never had to have antibiotics? Might be a bit different though as hubby has obstructive Azoospermia? Sorry I can't be of more help xx


----------



## KateMart

We are MFI too and have never been offered antibiotics. It's not standard practice in this country although I think it's quite common elsewhere. Also, if you go to a urologist such as Mr R, he will prescribe them. It's quite an emerging science I expect it's not more widely done in the UK because of NHS funding etc but I might be wrong. If we get the opportunity we'd like to try antibiotics as they are supposed to help, if the source of your DH's problem is at least party an infection xx


----------



## cookson17

Not much to report here.

Had a couple of acupuncture sessions to try and thicken the lining. Another scan Monday and hopefully the lining will have thickened enough for transfer....if not it will be cancelled...again!


----------



## KTC40

Hi everyone, sorry MIA had D&V bug and just as recovering DP got it who as a typical man made a bigger deal of it! Still wasn't nice! My temp was up at 39 Celsius and was worried the lack of eating and dehydration would affect womb lining! But it didn't, was 10.3 mm on Wednesday so transfer tomorrow 😯, sooner than I thought!maybe the diet and supplements worked! Or it was just they added patches this time! What I have noticed is lots of EWCM which I didn't have on cancelled cycle due to poor lining and low oestrogen if that helps anyone! 

So 3pm at London Woman's Clinic tomorrow 😁

Hi IloveWesties BCP means birth control pill but you've probably worked that one out already lol

Can't keep up with everything so good luck to everyone wherever you are in your cycle and any cancelations due to poor lining it can be fixed, just means waiting a bit longer but comes around fast! 

Xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Exciting Kcornfield! Super good luck for transfer tomorrow xx


----------



## KateMart

Yay great news Kcornfield, best of luck tomorrow. How many are you having back?

Ilovewesties, I'm not very good at yoga, was much happier doing the home DVD but my neighbours are really loud so it was hard to relax while doing it! I am a bit scared of going to a class though, hope they aren't all pros  

Glasshalffull, glad you found the scratch ok. I'm a bit nervous, mine's coming up next Monday! I don't want to use the suppository either! 

Hope everyone else is ok? I'm due to start DR next week, 9 June, and have acupuncture booked that day plus the scratch the day before, so it's all go! Our invoice came through from the immune tests though, and we were a little surprised by the thyroid repeat tests costs, which we had previously done on the NHS with the GP. I thought privately this would be about £100, but it was £500! I am hoping these tests are more detailed than the ones we could have got on the NHS, but I guess time was tight to get them done before our cycle  

xxx


----------



## KTC40

Thanks KateMart! Only have 1 😁 so only transfer one (if it survives) you can imagine I am a bit anxious as no back up! It's a DE day 6 hatching BB blast, they gave me stats of 1/3 of working so odds aren't in my favour but still 33.3% chance, may go up if survives the thaw well and continues to progress, so next hurdle is the thaw, I'll be asking percent of cell survival (anything over 50% is classed as surviving) re expansion rate and cell devision and progression out of the shell post thaw so can prepare myself for the worse or some hope for a good outcome, I think what will be will be and if it doesn't survive then it wouldn't have ended in a viable pregnancy anyway, so if it doesn't work we can always try again from scratch when ready, guess there is no rush when using donor eggs as not age dependent, hope everyone ok xx


----------



## KateMart

Kcornfield, it sounds like it's a good quality embryo (and they wouldn't have frozen it otherwise), so hopefully the thaw will be fine! Got FC for you,     

xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck kcornfield.  It's true, they wouldn't freeze embryos that weren't of good quality so you have the best chance of success. Fingers crossed for you.

Private prices are so expensive Kate, what a pain for you. Not long til you start now though which is great.

I had my scan yesterday and my cyst has finally collapsed - yippee - so I started downreg straight away. I have another scan next week to check it's worked then on to the progynova I think.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello FET ladies

kcornfield - sorry to hear about your D&V bug. How horrid. Great news that it didn't effect your lining though and that you can go in for transfer tomorrow. All the best of luck honey and enjoy being PUPO! When will your OTD be? I'm sure your frosty is lovely and strong  Interesting about the EWCM - I had that on my last full cycle and the nurse told me that it indicated high oestrogen levels so was a positive sign. Oh and no, I hadn't worked out what BCP was so thanks for that! x

cookson - how did your scan go today honey? I hope your lining is thick enough so you don't have to postpone your cycle again x

MDD - good luck for starting OPK testing on Thursday. I'm new to FET so will you be using any special OPKs or just over the counter ones? I've heard that the ClearBlue 'smiley face' ones are good but I don't have it, just some internet cheapies for the months between TX when we've tried naturally. Should I buy one in preparation for my FET do you think? x

Kitkat - great that you've started your buserelin injections. hope they're going OK x

VCR - great that AF turned up on time and good luck with your tests on Friday. Your appointment on 25th is similar to my follow-up (23rd) so perhaps we may be cycling at a similar time if we both get the go ahead? x

GlassHalfFull - it's the start of June today so your appointment will be here before you know it x

Loopy - how are you doing honey? x

KateMart - sorry to hear about the invoice for the blood tests. That does sound like a lot! Did the clinic not explain the costs and exactly what they were testing for first? A bit naughty of them to just bill you out of the blue like that. Is it worth checking the breakdown before you pay it just to make sure it's correct? Also, have you been to your yoga class yet? I've found a beginners session at my gym but can't make it this week unfortunately so I'm thinking of starting next week  Exciting that you have your scratch booked in a week's time then start DR the following day. That'll be here before you know it x

Sarah - hello fellow Crazy Clementine  I'm SO pleased to read that your cyst has finally gone and that you've started DR. Yippee!  When is your scan next week? Exciting! x

AFM - not much news really as just waiting for our follow-up on 23 June to agree everything for our FET cycle. I've worked out that I should be having the scratch around mid July and then ET last week of July/first week of August depending on whether AF arrives on time and what my protocol consists of. I have managed to wangle three nights / four days in Spain next weekend though to soak up some vitamin D before our FET starts. Long story but a friend of my Mum's had to cancel so I'm stepping in. Great timing for me  Happy June everyone. Let's hope this is an exciting and positive month for all of us  x


----------



## Lara10

Hello Ladies, I was wondering if I could crash briefly please! Have any of your FET protocols included a pregnyl injection on day of transfer? If so, how many iu's was it?  Thanks so much and best of luck to all of you!!


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Lara This is my first FET cycle and I haven't had my treatment plan confirmed yet, so I can't help, sorry. Hopefully one of the other ladies may know. Otherwise, why don't you post a question on the FET section (www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0) as more people should see it that way. I hope this helps. Good luck! x


----------



## Lara10

Thank you Westies!  xx


----------



## KateMart

Sarah, yay that's great news! You'll be a week ahead of me  

I LoveWesties, great news that you can hopefully get started. Not long now! What an ideal time for a bit of sun and time away too. Hope you have a lovely relaxing break! 

No yoga for me yet, I'm being a wimp and intimidated to go alone for the first time  . Funny you should say that about the tests, I just double checked the invoices and the thyroid panel is £135. The £375 that  I'd also thought was thyroid was for TH1 and TH" - which is cytokines. And that was an additional test to the NK cells. I hadn't realised, it was my own fault for not asking! These things do add up but still, need doing  

I found out that my 'ornament' arrived in Greece too, so it's been an expensive month! Hopefully it will also solve the mystery of my last two CPs though.

Lara I have had a FET and no injection of HCG. Do you have HCG antibodies, if your clinic was suggesting that?

Hope everyone else is doing ok! 

xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Ilovewesties, my clinic asks us to use Clear Blue smilies for FET cycles (it's like they have shares or something!   ). Back before we knew of our issues and we're trying naturally, I never got on with the cheapies, but think my surge is tricky to pick up as only ever picked it up in PM when trying natural FETs before. I'm hoping having a baby might have changed my cycles a bit which is why we're trying one more time for a natural cycle!

Lara - I've only ever had HCG shot on fresh cycles, so afraid I can't help - sorry! xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for your post MDD. I'll put the Clear Blue smilies on my shopping list! It'll be interesting to see whether your cycles are different this time round after having your baby x


----------



## cookson17

Scan was good. Lining has gone up from 4.5 last week to 8.5 today so transfer is on!,,

Hope everyone ok x


----------



## IloveWesties

That's great news Cookson  Do you know when ET will be yet? x


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Good luck for tomorrow's transfer kcornfed, Sounds like you have a good frostie.


----------



## cookson17

ET a week today!

I fly to Spain on Sunday!


----------



## IloveWesties

How exciting Cookson. Not long now  Keep us posted x


----------



## KateMart

Great news Cookson. 

Best of luck today Kcornfield  

X


----------



## VCR

Morning everyone,

Thanks for your replies, ModernDayDelilah and KateMart - I'm a bit confused about when antibiotics are prescribed so will ask at my next appointment.

IloveWesties - yes, it sounds like we will be kicking off at about the same time, which is good to know.  For a while I thought I should be on an August thread!

Good luck today, kcornfield.

Sorry not to do any more personals now but hope everyone has a good day.

Vxx


----------



## Wifey2007

Hi ladies.

Hope you don't mind me joining on. I was previously on the March 2ww forum where I had a failed fresh icsi cycle. Well we picked our selves up and have now just had a FET with 1 embryo. Test date is 12th June!! 

I'm really hoping this is our time. It's such a tough journey. So glad to have people in the same situation to share it with


----------



## KateMart

Hello and welcome wifey. I was on the March 2ww too - I had a BFP from my FET but it was a CP. Congrats on being PUPO! When did you have your transfer and how many did you have back? Looks like you'll be the first of us to test, wishing you lots of luck   

VCR I think they prescribe them when they think there's an infection, but some consultants will do 'just in case'. Worth asking though!

Hope everyone else is ok. KCornfield, hope transfer went ok? xx


----------



## Wifey2007

Hi Katemart

I transferred one this morning. 5 day blast so fingers crossed. Totally out of my hands now so it's all just down to Mother Nature from here. I was given an ovitrelle injection to support the transfer but that's all I will get


----------



## Wifey2007

So sorry to hear about the CP. this process is too cruel sometimes


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Wifey - CP was second time in a row so having lots of tests before this transfer 

Great news on your transfer. Hoping it's the first of many BFPs on here! xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies

kcornfield - how did ET go today honey? When will your OTD be? How exciting! x

Hello and welcome Wifey  Congratulations on your ET this morning and being PUPO. I hope the walt doesn't drive you too  and FX for a positive result on 12 June x  

Hear here to lots of BFPs on this thread KateMart  x

Hello to everyone else. I hope you're all having lovely days despite the mainly horrible weather.


----------



## KTC40

Hi everyone thanks for asking 😀, transfer went well 😀 my one frosty had over 90% cell survival and was fully expanded so so happy after all the worry of only having one and no back up, feel a weight off my shoulders, now it's up to nature, hope you all doing well in the different stages of this process, sorry no personals been having tunnel vision as was so anxious and using iPhone which makes it hard to do personal messages unless I sit down with a pen and paper! Xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Phew! Great news kcornfield x


----------



## KateMart

Congrats on being PUPO Kcornfield!


----------



## KTC40

Thanks ladies! Xx


----------



## Loopy2103

Hey ilovewesties I'm doing ok thank you chick, baseline scan Monday so raring to go for that.

Hope all is well with you ? x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Woohoo for PUPO Kcornfield!     

Welcome Wifey!  

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Lovely to hear from you Loopy  Baseline scan on Monday - how exciting! That'll be hear before you know it. I hope it goes well and look forward to your update x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Great news kcornfield! Enjoy being PUPO. 

Good luck for your baseline scan Loopy.

Hi Wifey, good luck for OTD. 

Hope everything is well with everyone. I'm day 3 of downreg and nothing to report so far... thankfully I had a one-off injection so no daily buserelin this time.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Lucky you having the one off DR SSD, the buserilin is a pain in the bum (or tummy!). Hope it goes quickly for you. Do you get side effects as much with the one off? Or is it different? I've only ever done buserilin before, but get horrible menopausal symptoms with it usually. xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning ladies

MDD - I went to Boots last night to pick up some Clearblue 'smileys' and was overwhelmed and confused with all the choice! I didn't realise that there were different types. I opted for the "Clearblue Digital Ovulation Test with Dual Hormone Indicator 20s" (www.boots.com/en/Clearblue-Digital-Ovulation-Test-with-Dual-Hormone-Indicator-20s_1347601) as they looked slightly more advanced than the regular smiley face ones but that was gut instinct rather than anything else! They were also on offer for £41.99 (£5 off). I hope I bought the right ones. 

Anyone have any experience of these "dual hormone" smiley tests? Also, has anyone got the "Clearblue Advanced Fertility Monitor - Touch Screen Monitor" (www.boots.com/en/Clearblue-Advanced-Fertility-Monitor-Touch-Screen-Monitor_1468290/) it currently has £24 off but at £96 is still an investment so I'd prefer to get some recommendations before spending that sort of money. Thanks in advance x


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Congrats on being pupo, very exciting kcornfield & wifey. Famous last words, but try to relax and enjoy lots of trashy TV 

Sorry to hear of your CP Katemart, can imagine how heart breaking that was. 


Looking forward to hearing everyone's BFP. Fingers crossed there just round the corner.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Westies - Back when I did my first FET they only had the bog standard smilies, but for this round I've opted for the dual hormone, just so I can know sooner if it's looking likely I'll pick up my surge. I'm sure the clinic would be fine win us using the standard ones though! I just have a pack of 10, got them for £19 off eBay which is cheaper than I've seen them in any shops. xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks MDD. The pack of 10 are currently £24 in Boots, so you did get them cheaper. I wanted to get the pack of 20 as I've decided to track my cycle this month too (OPKs and daily morning temps) as I haven't done it for a while. I don't mind paying a little extra as I'll always find something to spend my Boots points on  x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck tracking Westies.  I have no experience of cycle tracking; I've only had medicated so no need for it.

MDD - The nurse that gave me the prostap said it might be lighter on the side effects because it's slow release so fingers crossed. I've not really felt any different so far but I didn't on the buserelin until I was over a week in so hard to tell yet.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Sarah - I don't actually know whether I'm going to be medicated or natural as this will be discussed and agreed at my appointment on 23 June. I just thought it was better to be organised in case it is natural (and I have a feeling it may be as my progesterone was high during the fresh cycle). We'll wait and see. I hope you're OK and getting on well. What's your next stage? x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good to be organised Westies.  I have a scan a week today to check I'm downregged and ready to start the oestrogen... I think time will fly because I've got some busy days coming up. Hopefully!


----------



## Wifey2007

Morning ladies, and thanks for the warm welcome

I'm now 3dp5dt and going nuts!! This feels like such a longer wait than my last 2ww but that was probably just as bad. My mind has tricked me to forget how horrible that was 😀.

I've been having really strong trapped wind feelings in my lower tummy all through the night. The only medication I got this time was a small dose of ovitrelle (excuse my poor spelling). I hear all you ladies talking about pessaries and progesterone shots. I've never had any of those. I'm feeling like I'm not doing anything to help my little bean stick!!

It's hard to stay positive though isn't it? 

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Wifey, try not to worry. Although during the 2 it's easier said than done! Is yours a natural FET? If so there's be no need for progesterone. I'm sure the clinic knows what they are doing. 

SSD great that you have started oestrogen . When is transfer planned? 

Westies, how are you getting on? Have you decided on the tests? On the ovulation thing, have you tried taking your temperature with a digital thermometer each morning? I used to do that when TTC - before we found we had a problem. I also use it to detect ovulation before I start DR as I often ovulate late. I find my temp is always below 36.4 before ovulation, after it's between 36.6 and 37 - so it's always clear!

How is everyone else getting on?

I picked up my painkiller and antibiotics for the scratch today. Just waiting for a call to tell me what time I will be having it on Monday. I'm a bit nervous about it - is that weird?!

Also waiting for my NK cell results. They said 10 days and today is the 9th - so I guess it'll be Monday! Could be an eventful day!

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

No plan for transfer yet Kate, depends if I'm downregged properly when I go for my scan on Wed. I'm not taking the oestrogen just yet.  I think it'll be first week of July though all being well. Good luck with your scratch, hope it goes ok.


----------



## KateMart

Sorry SSD I don't know why I thought that? Foggy brain today  

You'll be transferring just before me in July (I'm marked in for 15th).

My clinic has just rang with my scratch time - 7.40am - what a great way to start the day! I think DH was disappointed as now he'll have time to come with me before work. He's very queasy  

Quick question on the painkillers: so my clinic gave me an anal suppository, and I've just read through the notes that came with it. Firstly it says that like any NSAID, not to take if you have stomach problems (I do but was told it's different if not by mouth - this says otherwise). Then it also says: 'do not take this if you are trying to get pregnant as it can make it more difficult to conceive'. So why are my clinic giving this to me?!

I asked the nurse if codeine was ok and she said take what I want, so think I will steer clear.

x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hm, that's weird. I took one when I had egg collection on my first cycle but was never given any leaflet with it so I didn't read that.


----------



## VCR

Morning everyone,

Congrats, Wifey and kcornfield.  Try not to test early!

I don't think I'd take a painkiller with that warning either, KateMart.

I had all my RMC tests yesterday morning.  They were all blood tests.  The only thing outstanding is another thyroid test in two weeks' time to check the level is under 2.5.  Steeling myself for all the results and trying not to think about the prospect of them being inconclusive.

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Vxx


----------



## Mumbles33

Hi, just reading through your posts and saw kate marts question about the pain killer.
I had the scratch and took the pain killer. It's needed! It's fine as you won't have the transfer for a few weeks so it would have warn off by then. 
And don't worry about bleeding afterwards. I bleed for a week. 
Ps I'm nine weeks pregnant. 
Good luck


----------



## KateMart

Thanks for your post mumbles and congrats on your pregnancy  

I do think I'm going to stick with the codeine though, not least because NSAIDs irritate my stomach lining and a consultant advised me not to take them. Hopefully tHe codeine will still take the edge off the pain!

VCR good luck with the tests. What is RMC?

Hope you are all having lovely weekends. DH and I have been to the gym and he's making us a nutritious fish pie for dinner with loads of cheese (protein  )

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

It's so interesting reading people's experiences. Mumbles' experience of the scratch was totally different to mine - I took two paracetamol about half an hour before and didn't feel any pain - it was a little uncomfortable because of the full bladder and the actual 'scratch' felt like a smear test. I had a few tiny spots of bleeding immediately afterwards but that was it! Maybe different clinics do it differently? x


----------



## KTC40

Hi everyone!

VCR I've been bad not staying away from the tests 😝 - live next to sainsburys so all stocked up!

Hope you all doing well, sorry not been on here for a day or two, on the 2ww one as well, getting confused if some of you are on that as well as so many post alerts and foggy with the Meds 

As for pain relief, ibuprofen is a no but take paracetamol if you need to, and it is safe in pregnancy, in my fresh DE IVF was hospitalised with high fever at 36 weeks due to pneumonia, the baby was in distress so got IV paracetamol which brought the temperature down and unborn little one happier, been having body aches so had some which helped, am 4dp6dt now, feeling light headed now and again, pelvic cramps which seem to have improved a bit today except for a shooting pain that didn't last long, hard to symptom spot at this stage as its all mostly Meds related as on medicated FET.

Sorry for no personals waiting for a friend, good to distract me from this by socialising although don't feel in the mood, on my iPhone so good luck to everyone and looking out for good egg collections, fertilisation reports, transfers, BFPs etc! Xx good luck everyone xx


----------



## Wifey2007

Evening ladies, strange sitting on a Saturday night without wine!! Honestly, I don't have a problem, I just love wine 😀😀

Kate, yes I'm on a medication free cycle but it's hard feeling like you're not doing anything to help

So here's my dilemma. I just did a frer. I'm 4dp5dt. I'm sure I just seen a faint pink line, my hubby can see it too. The last cycle when we did icsi I tested the day before my beta and it was one line with stark white. Now I can see a second wee faint line. Very faint but still there!! I've never had a positive test, ever!! ****, what if I get my hopes up and it goes away tomorrow

Is there a way to upload photos to here to let you all have a look and see what you think

Hope you're all enjoying your wine free Saturday night xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Wifey - I'm not going to say congratulations just yet as I don't believe in testing before OTD OR EC + 14 days (so 7dp5dt). Have you seen the 'what happens after ET' chart? Here's a link: www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

At 4dp5dt you're incredibly early and implantation is still taking place. If I were you, I wouldn't test again until Tuesday and I would test on two tests - a FRER (First Response Early Response test (the pink packet)) and also a CBD (Clear Blue Digital with weeks indicator).

I have everything crossed for you. Please don't think I'm being harsh - I really hope you have a BFP - I'm just super cautious after having a natural CP in the past. Best of luck! x


----------



## KateMart

Wifey, it is possible, but you have tested way too early  

That said, if there's a line there's a line. And given this is a FET there will be no trigger shot. I would recommend putting the tests away for a day or two and testing 6dp5dt, ideally 7 as that's the earliest I've heard of a BFP, unless you had two put back? In which case if they implanted early your HCG could be high!

I know it's hard, but try to wait and test again xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Wifey. I did icsi Last year, and I found it really hard to wait for the test day but I did ,and got a bfn. So on my fet I did a test every day. Around the same time as you I could see a shadow line. Was darker a few hours after it had dried. Each day it got a little darker. Until it was an official but. Try not to get too excited, but it does sound positive. There's a website which is full of people uploading test result pics but can't remember what it is. 

As for the scratch, I didn't take any pain killers. Wasn't comfortablele but nothing too bad. This I'll take paracetamol for the one next month.


----------



## Wifey2007

It's really difficult to not test. I only tested the day before my beta last time and was devastated by the bfn. Hopefully I'm not getting my hopes up. It didn't test until late this afternoon so hopefully my first thing in the morning pee will be stronger tomorrow!! 

I just can't start to think I'm that lucky. It's been such an emotional time and it's great knowing you amazing women are there to listen to all the woes and concerns

Thanks again for responding xxx


----------



## KTC40

Hi everyone, hoping you get your BFPs

Did a FRER this morning 5dp6dt and BFP, cautiously optimistic, it's early but I used a 24 year old donor egg and it was a hatching blast so please don't compare mine to any of yours and get upset, may take a little longer for others as this was an advanced embryo from a kind young lady who donated her eggs, really want to see you all having some luck too, hope everyone ok xxxx🍀🍀🍀


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Big congratulation kornfield that's great news.so pleased for you.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Quiet congratulations to Kcornfield and Wifey. Will keep everything crossed for OTD. 

AFM Nohi to report really. Still testing for Ov and not even a flashing smiley yet on cd13. Hoping the next couple of days will pick it up. I do tend to Ov a bit later than average in my cycle so no too worried yet.

Hope everyone else is ok wherever they are up to treatment wise xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

*nothing


----------



## IloveWesties

That sounds really hopeful kcornfield x

Morning ladies. I hope you all have lovely plans for this sunny Sunday x


----------



## KateMart

Ooh congrats Kcornfield that's great news.  

Some very early testers on here, I don't know how long I'll be able to hold out, as I've always waited Til 9dp5dt, but then I've only had CPs so it's tempting to cave earlier this time. 

MDD it is still early, hopefully there will be some action in the next few days. 

Glass half full and westies, thanks for sharing both your experiences of the scratch, it makes me sure I'll be ok with Paracetamol and codeine tomorrow. I don't think the technique of the scratch varies as much as people's experiences of it. The pain seems to be individual, as it is with a smear. 

AFM I have detected ovulation much earlier than usual this month. I normally ovulate on day 19/20 but it's on day 16 this time. I'm pleased as they said I had to have ovulated by the scratch on day 20 tomorrow and that was cutting input close, but I hope I don't start AF before DR, as my luteal phase is only about 7/8 days. FC!

Hope everyone else is well. Going to enjoy some more sunshine today and another gym session with DH 

Xxx


----------



## VCR

Morning ladies,

Sounds good to me, kcornfield.

KateMart - RMC is recurrent miscarriage.  I've seen the acronym elsewhere so thought it was generally used but maybe not!

Have a lovely day everyone.

Vxx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Sorry VCR it was me being silly not recognising the acronym. When do you get the results back? Were they NHS tests?

How is everyone else?

AFM the scratch was ok, it did hurt but only for two seconds so over very quickly. What was worse was after, my clinic weren't happy about me going to the Lister, or for choosing to have gestone which they don't prescribe. The consultant who did the scratch wasn't my usual one and my protocol appeared to have got his back up. But I really didn't want to be arguing in a room with the nurse after having the scratch today!

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi KateMart great that you've had the scratch done and that it wasn't too uncomfortable for you. I'm sorry to hear about the consultant's reaction today. Not what you need! You're only trying to be proactive and I can totally relate to wanting to try and find answers when things are so uncertain. I hope you don't have to come in to contact with them again. Big hugs x


----------



## Loopy2103

Little update. Had baseline scan today and lining is nice & thin so time to start building it up ready for FET. Got next scan next wed so should have my ET date then as well.


----------



## cookson17

Had my transfer today....the waiting game begins!


----------



## KTC40

Congratulations kcookson! Hoping for the best for you, good luck in 2WW! Xx


----------



## KTC40

Sorry cookson17! On iPhone x


----------



## IloveWesties

Congratulations on your ET Cookson. Enjoy being PUPO and I hope the 2WW goes quickly. I have my fingers crossed for you honey  x

Loopy - great news on your scan today  Hope everything goes well in the next week or so ready for your next scan x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations cooks on, enjoy being PUPO. 

Glad your baseline went well Loopy! It feels great moving on to the next stage each time.

That's a shame about the consultant Kate. Glad your scratch went well though.

Hope everyone is getting along ok!


----------



## cookson17

Thanks everyone.

Really hope this is it for all of us! test date is the 18th!


----------



## Wifey2007

Congratulations Cookson!! I had my fet on the 2nd June. Beta is Friday

Wee update ladies. I'm now 6dp5dt. I tested again this morning and the hpt is getting stronger everyday. I can't bare to bring myself to get excited but right now I'm holding on to hope. 

Hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Wifey that's fab news.


----------



## Wifey2007

Thank you Sarah

I'm scared to get excited. I went through icsi in March and didn't even have close to a positive test. I've never had a positive test in my life!! I've heard so many women having the heart ache of a chemical pregnancy that it's something I just can't rule out


----------



## KateMart

Wifey that's great news!   try not to worry about a CP. from my experience (I've had two) the line gets lighter or stays the same. Yours getting darker is a good sign. 

Congrats on being PUPO Cookson! Any plans for the tww?

Loopy great news on the scan! Are you on oestrogen now?

Thanks for the hug Westies. I have come across this guy before and the nurse, who is very senior herself, but I'm hoping they will avoid me now. I think my poor consultant may be in trouble for deviating from protocol! How are things with you? Any further decisions on your immune tests?

Hope everyone else is well?

Xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Very exciting Wifey! I would say the fact that the tests are getting darker is a very good sign!

Congrats on being PUPO Cookson  

AFM the last 2 days have had flashing smilies on the CBD, so fingers crossed for a solid in the next few days so I can get booked in for transfer! x


----------



## VCR

Hello everyone,

KateMart - yes, the test were NHS tests; I get the results back on 25 June.  Glad to hear your scratch was okay, albeit the consultant's comments weren't too helpful.

Good luck, cookson17.

Great news, Wifey2007!

Great that you're both progressing as expected, Loopy and MDD.

Vxx


----------



## VCR

Hi KateMart - I only read the full account of what happened with the consultant on the other thread after I'd posted above.  Sorry I only said that he wasn't too helpful - what an understatement.  Vxx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Thanks VCR! I was trying not to make a big deal of the nurse/consultant issue but it did really upset me. We are trying to forget it happened and think we will request that a chaperone is in the room next time that nurse wants to speak to us! Good luck with your results. I know what you mean about hoping they find something. When we suffer these issues we just want there to be a reason why.

MDD how exciting on transfer! A natural cycle sounds great, and those digi tests are obviously doing the trick.

AFM I got my Greek test back and it's positive for ureaplasma. I have since done some research and this infection is linked to MC. Crazy. 

Hope everyone else is ok! Looking forward to Catching up with your news! xx


----------



## cookson17

Already bored!! This Wait is going to drag! I am off work today and will probably take tomorrow as well.


----------



## cookson17

Symptoms anyone??

Day 1 post transfer and git what feels like pains in my cervix...


----------



## Wifey2007

Hi ladies.

Thanks so much for all your kind words. I'm still cautiously hopeful that the positive tests don't mean a chemical pregnancy. I've just used a clear blue digital for the first time and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks!!  Please stick and not be a heartbreak

Cookson - I had pains in my cervix too. I also had brown spotting throughout the day but the spotting stopped. I continued to have pulling and sharp pains now and again over the last week xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hello

Thought it would be good to jump on this thread with you guys as we are attempting fet this month now. I'm having a natural fet, so from Thursday 11th will be attending hospital for daily morning bloods,  checking for LH surge. Then when surge is detected will have embryo put back 4 days later. Well providing that transfer date does not fall on a weekend, as then it would be cancelled as they won't do fet on a weekend. 

Good luck to those pupo and those close to transfer. Will have a read back to catch up on everything here.


----------



## Wifey2007

Hi Max

I too am going through a natural fet. I attended the clinic three times for bloods then the transfer happened. I had a failed icsi cycle in March where we were left with 3 frozen embryos. We transferred 1 embryo on the 2nd of June. I have my beta on Friday!!

So scared. I've been having bfp since 4dp5dt. Started off super faint and now a little darker. I also tonight had a positive on clear blue digital. Hopefully it's worked for us, I'm so scared it's a chemical pregnancy. I can't stop reading about them..... Google is the devil!!

Good luck with your next process, I have found the natural cycle really less stressful, painful and easier xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi all

Hoping to join.

Starting the process this week for our first medicated FET - miscarriage 3 weeks ago but clinic happy for us to go ahead straight away (a surprise to me but keen to get on). Back to the old sniffing tomorrow 

Have read through this thread with interest and I send my best to all. 

We have a lot to learn it seems - you guys know everything! Feeling rather clueless now!

Hoping for lots of positive stories on here over the next few months x


----------



## Minimac

I'm a bit late to join, but I've been lurking for a while..
Wifey, my beta is on Friday too and like you I had a bfp at 4dp5dt. Can't quite believe it yet. Having quite strong symptoms with a nasty metallic taste for last 5 days, spots on my chin, and sharp twinges in my uterus. 

Staying cautiously optimistic too, but it's hard. I definitely need to step away from Google!!


----------



## KateMart

Hello and welcome new ladies!

Minimac congrats on your BFP! Great news  How many did you have back, are you testing each day?

Bahhumbug, sorry to hear about your MC  . Think it does help to get back on the horse as soon as possible, best of luck for your cycle.

Wifey, stay away from Google! The worrying won't do any good. Your tests are getting darker, so you can be pretty sure it isn't a chemical. Not that I want to encourage more Googling, but there are sites with chemical test lines on them that you can compare. Mine never got darker and was faint from the start.

Hi again Max! Nice to run into you again. Glad you are nearly at ET. That's really bad that your clinic will cancel if ET is at the weekend! If so do you still get charged?

AFM I am going crazy waiting from my email from the Lister RE Chicago tests. They said it would be 10 days and today is 10 working days, so surely they should be here? I just want to know what we are dealing with and what drugs I might need (plus the cost  )

Love to everyone else. Keep the BFPs coming  xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I agree with Kate - stay away from Google! Symptom spotting does no favours; often all the 'symptoms' of early pregnancy are so similar to pre-AF symptoms that it's almost impossible to know what's happening. The 2ww is enough to drive anyone crazy. 

Have you heard back from the clinic yet Kate?

Hi minimac, tentative congratulations! Hope your beta goes well on Friday and just confirms what you already know.

Good luck with your cycle Bahhumbug and Max. 

Good luck for Friday's beta for you too Wifey.

I had my pre-stim scan this afternoon and I'm all set to start my oestrogen tomorrow. ET tentatively penciled in for 1st July.


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Congrats ladies on the bfp. Try to enjoy it rather than stressing. Easier than said than done but your one step closer. 

Bah humbug, so sorry to hear about your mc. Your in the right place to get lots of info and support. 

Katemart it might be worth chasing them as they quite often have results but take a while to contact

Max is that tomorrow or 11th July? 

Had my consultation at lister and ready to do another natural fet next month. Booked in for a scratch on the 17th. Excited but nervous to get going again.


----------



## Max 2012

Hi KateMart no I don't have to pay as im funded by nhs. They class utilisation of all embryos created as one cycle,  so even though I had a bfp from the fresh cycle and now have my son, I am able to have all of my frozen embryos transferred as part of the same cycle. So yeah its not great they will cancel but I just think of it as being lucky that I am not having to pay for treatment. Did you manage to get your results back today? 

Glass half fulk, yeah I start tomorrow for bloods which is day 8. I only usually have cycles of 24 /25 days, but last month was 27 days, which might explain why I ovulated later than expected on day 15 last month. So hoping for day surge to be on day 12 this month which would be Monday and then that woukd mean transfer Friday. Wishful thinking! 

Wifey Good luck with the beta on Friday. Sounds like you already have a strong bfp. Congratulations!


----------



## KateMart

Max, it's so great that you get funding still! We have two fresh and two frozen, although they like us to use the frozen first until there is one left (which there will be if this fails), then move onto fresh. If that doesn't work then we've used it all up and would have to pay to have any frosties transferred. Plus our funding runs out in December. So strange how CCG's differ! Really hope you get the surge at the right time! Try not to worry, chances are it will fall on the right day. 

Glass half full thanks for the advice. I am going to call today! Glad you've had your appointment and you can get started soon. I know what you mean about nerves and excitement. It's inevitable.

SSD, exciting on starting oestrogen! How are you feeling?

Nothing from the lister yet, thanks for asking. I'm going to chase them today and will update if they come back. Eek! So nervous  

Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

That's amazing Max, my CCG funds one IVF cycle and any FET of frozen embryos from that cycle but only until you have a live birth. Because we were lucky enough to have a BFP on our fresh cycle, we're self-funding our FET.

I'm not too bad thanks Kate; still a bit foggy and my memory is appalling but those side effects should start to clear once the oestrogen kicks in. I'm excited!


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

Is it ok to join you please?! We're hoping to do our first FET this month. We tried last month but it was cancelled due to lining issues and bleeding on HRT   Hoping it doesn't happen again this month. Currently taking Progynova and have my first lining scan booked in for next Thursday  

Seems to be quite a lucky thread - congrats to all those with BFPs!  

Max that's amazing that your FETs are funded even though you have a son. Do you mind me asking where you're located? I soooo wish that we were getting funding, with cancelled cycles and extra drugs etc this is already working out to be more expensive that we'd budgeted for  

Is anyone else taking Progynova? I didn't have any side effects last month but this time it seems to be making me feel sick and giving me abit of abdo pain...just wondered if this was common?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi Mrs M, I've just started on the progynova today (3 a day). My nurse said if I take them all at once instead of spreading them throughout the day that I should take them with my evening meal because they can cause a bit of nausea. My first scan is Mon 22nd


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi Sarahsuperdork! Thanks for your reply! I'm also taking x3 a day, never thought to take them all together. We're just a few days apart then, it's nice to have a cycle buddy   How you feeling about the FET? I'm trying to be positive but me & hubby both feel like we might have already used all our luck up   xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm feeling very much the same to be honest! We were first time lucky on our fresh cycle so hoping for miracle #2 just feels like a lot to ask. I'm much more nervous this time around. DW feels more like 'if it happens, it happens, at least we have the one we longed for' but I know I'd be heartbroken for a while if I didn't get the chance to experience pregnancy again. I was so positive last time, I need to get that feeling back!


----------



## Max 2012

Yeah we are under Salford- Manchester. I don't know if its because we started treatment back in 2011 and this is what we were told then and now things for new patients are different or whether its just the ccg that we are under are very generous. They offer 2 cycles, but only offer the 2nd cycle if no live birth from first cycle.  But they class one funded cycle to be all embryos used.


----------



## Mrs.M

That's brill Max, really wish all areas were the same!

Sarahsuperdork I could have actually written your post - I feel exactly the same. Part of me thinks What will be will be, but I want this sooo bad! Just want to fast forward the next few weeks. How many embies are you having transferred?

xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

We're having one transferred Mrs M, we have 3 and they'll thaw one at a time until there's one viable for transfer. Hopefully at least one will be ok; my clinic's thaw rate is about two in three. Are you having one or two? I'm willing the next three weeks away now!


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hi all, can I join this thread please? 

This is my first FET, but my fourth cycle. We are very lucky to have one daughter. I have also had a miscarriage. I had a 5-day blast transferred last Friday and today I am bleeding. Bit like period only not quite as heavy. I was told that a period couldn't happen with medicated FET. But anyway, I am also having pulling sensations behind my belly button, like with my daughter. They were so strong that I was sure it had worked, until the bleeding started. So I did a First Response test and it was positive. Now I'm worried about miscarriage. I never really bled on my miscarriage (it was a MMC), or with my daughter (apart from at 8 weeks, but  not this much bleeding), so I don't know what to think and I wondered if anyone had experienced this at all... 

xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi mrs_ixy. I had bleeding on my successful ICSI cycle. I think it was around 6/7dp5dt, and I was convinced it was all over. It wasn't as heavy as a full on period, but definitely more than spotting, and it lasted a few days. It turned out it was implantation bleeding and I went on to have a healthy pregnancy. I hope this helps and that that is the case for you   xx


----------



## mrs_ixy

Thanks ModernDayDelilah - that's really reassuring to hear x


----------



## KateMart

Hello again Mrs Ixy, glad the ladies on here have been able to give you some reassurance.  

Mrs M, I will be on the progynova too. I found they made me feel quite sick last time, but it did help if I had them after each meal. 

Mrs M and SSD, don't think that because you had success before that it won't happen again. We are all programmed to find patterns in things - so we hold onto statistics and then it doesn't seem possible to be lucky twice. But there are plenty of ladies on here with two IVF babies: one lady on another of my threads had two IVFs, two babies and I think this is fairly common. 

How is everyone else?

AFM immune/NK cell results are back! I didn't want to post them as I don't really understand them. But the headline figure is that their killing power is 23% and they should be below 15%. Steroids seem to work best at reducing levels down to 10%. I will find out more when I see the consultant on 24 June, but I am happy they came back with something. I'm hoping this will explain our two CPs and my MC at 8 weeks 10 years ago. Maybe one step closer to achieving our dream   

xx


----------



## gaynorann

I'm so excited we can actually start our FET this cycle, got to clinic on CD 21 which is 25th June to start on Buserilin injections and the just wait for AF to arrive. I am absolutely petrified, we got to see our consultant Mr.H briefly as he popped in to speak to the nurse, I asked about the endoscratch and he didn't seem to think I needed it but it was upto me if I wanted it! We decided not to and if this cycle doesn't work we will on next. Also discussed how many and he said as they're day 5 blasts he would only recommend the one as our chances are good. Cost wise worse case scenario is £1300. I asked how much an icsi cycle would be out of curiosity and it looks like worse case scenario would be £7000! Let's hope I don't need it.


----------



## Mrs.M

KateMart, thanks for the reassurance! I just want to hurry up & have the FET & know our fate so that we can stop putting life on hold and make plans. I glad to hear you've had some answers, although my knowledge in that area is very limited but I'm sure your Consultant will help...24th isn't too long to wait, hope it comes quickly for you  

Gaynorann it's brill that you have 5 Blasts, your chances are really good & I'm sure you won't need another cycle of ICSI  

Mrs Ixy, bleeding doesn't mean it's all over....a lady I've been chatting to on another thread had some bleeding post FET but has just got a BFP   Good luck to you, keep positive!

Sarahsuperdork, we're just having the one embie transferred too...i did want x2 but the clinic have refused because they've said my chances are good (with our success first time round & x3 good quality Blasts)...I still think it could just be down to luck but we've accepted their decision & just praying that we're lucky again   

Have a lovely weekend everyone, we've been up watching Thomas the tank since 5am   xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies just a quick message for KateMart - good idea to ask your immunes consultant if you want reassurance but I'm sure it's fine honey. Me and DH took the course of ABs prescribed by Serum and they ended just before I started DR. I was also on steroids this cycle (started day 7 of stimms). We were open with our consultant at the Lister about the tests and the ABs and she said they wouldn't interfere at all with the treatment cycle. Serum prescribe this for patients all the time so I can't see why there would be a problem. I hope this helps x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks so much for your reply Westies . I have emailed the lister but will start these on Tuesday even if I don't hear back. We having a couple of glasses of wine today and tomorrow because hopefully after that it will be nine months until I can drink again  . I wonder if they will put me on steroids from day 7 too. We will see. I thought if steroids were prescribed empirically that it was always after ET? Were  you on clexane too?

Mrs M I know what you mean about putting your life on hold. It's hard not to! Distraction helps but I always find IVF is all I can think about when a cycle is about to start. 

Gaynoran great that you can do your FET this cycle. Costs are so different for ICSI aren't they. I dread to think how we will pay for a full cycle as we will have to do so if this one fails. 

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Yes, I was on Clexane too KateMart x


----------



## Walliams

Hello,

Joining thread late, I'm on my second medicated FET, currently 3dp5dt. This is my first cycle with aspirin and prednisolone (steroid) added for immune issues. So far uneventful, a few cramps following transfer but now just suffering through the boob pain!   My clinic has a super long OTD of 14dp5dt but last time I tested around 8dp5dt, sadly negative but hopeful for a better outcome this time.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Welcome Williams and good luck. Hope the next week or so goes fast for you.


----------



## KateMart

Welcome Walliams! Have you had immunes treatment before? Did your clinic give you aspirin instead of clexane by any chance? I ask this because I will find out my protocol in a week and a bit and expect to be put on steroids and blood thinners, but clexane made me feel really ill when I took it on its own last cycle. 

Good luck, are you going to test early this time? Did you have one or two put back?

Hope everyone is having great weekends! Ours has been busy: housework, gym, and been binge watching OITNB on Netflix  

Xxx


----------



## Walliams

Thanks for the welcome 

KateMart, yes it's my first cycle with a basic immune protocol thrown in. I'm not sure whether the aspirin is instead of clexane because my consultant never mentioned clexane at all,  just aspirin and the steroid (my hubby says I'm on asteroids lol). I've only had one put back, DH not keen on the idea of twins! Going to try not to test early but knowing me, I probably won't get past 10dp5dt... by that time I've usually got a pretty good idea one way or the other anyway. I knew very early on (before hpt) with my successful cycle (but sadly mc at 8wks). I also knew it hadn't worked at my last FET by the time 8dp5dt rolled around. 

If this one doesn't work out we have 1 frostie left xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hey all, just checking in.

So my solid smiley never showed up . So it's on to medicated. I have a drug teach appt on Wed and picking up my meds so will stat DRing that day. I am a bit disappointed that we couldn't just transfer this month and I'll have all the lovely DR side effects again, but at least we can get cracking. I just hate how bloody long the FET protocol is, seems to drag on forever!! xx


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear about your MC Walliams  . FC this is your time, I don't blame you for testing early, I doubt I will wait. I'm thinking 8/9 dpt this time  . I think I'll ask my consultant about the aspirin, sounds much better than clexane.

MDD really sorry to hear the smiley didn't show  . But good that you can get started soon. Yes it does seem to drag doesn't it! I am only a week I. And it's a month exactly until transfer! X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Sotry MDD, hopefully you can get started on the medicated cycle soon. I hear you on it dragging; I was always under the impression that FET was speedier than a fresh cycle but with my cyst in the beginning this has been so long for me too. I had my nurse consultation in April and ET isn't til July!

Good luck Walliams 

I'm on to the oestrogen now, one week til my next scan where I should have a transfer date. Finally!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Thanks girls. SSD how long did you DR for? I'm pretty sure from memory we have to do 3 weeks of it at my clinics before starting progynova, which seems ages! I've heard of other places just doing it for two. Just want to get on wit it now. xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I think if depends what drug you're using. I had prostap (one off injection) on CD2 and then a scan 10 days later. All was good so I started progynova the next day.


----------



## Loopy2103

I've been down regging since the 18th May on buseline injections, started progynova last Monday & still injecting! Scan on Wednesday and hopefully will get a transfer date!!!!! 

Should feel like exciting times but I'm just so tired and fed up lately lol x


----------



## VCR

Evening,

Nothing to report here so just checking in to see how everyone is!

Welcome, Walliams, and good luck.

I totally agree about FET dragging...I end up wishing my life away and focusing on key dates - inevitable, I guess.  

Sorry to hear you're fed up, Loopy - I've felt the same at that stage so you're not alone.

Vxx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi, 

Sorry not posted for a few days. MDD-Thats a shame you didnt get your smiley face. I totally know what you mean about the whole. medicated process dragging. And especially when the lining does not thicken it just drags it on even longer. 

Well 9 months after my bfn from frozen transfer in September last year, 2 cancelled cycles and a hystoeroscopy,  I now finally have a transfer date of this Friday -19th. My LH surge was detected in my bloods this morning.   So excited to get to this point again.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Well Lo and behold I went and got a solid smiley this morning! Rang the clinic and they are letting me go ahead with a natural transfer after all! So thaw (and hopefully transfer) booked for 22nd June. Excited and v nervous again now! xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Max that's great news you have a transfer date!


----------



## gaynorann

Max - Great news on your LH surge and good luck for Fridays transfer, how many are you having put back?

ModernDayDelilah - Woo Hoo on your Solid Smiley, 22nd isnt that far off, hopefully will go fast.

AFM - I dont actually start down regging injections until 25th and ive only know were going to start this month for 4 days and its dragging already, i just want to get started now, plus the money is in my bank and calling my name to go shopping


----------



## KateMart

Gaynoran, not long until the 25th! In fact just over a week; it'll be here before you know it  . 

MDD that's great news on the smiley face - just in time hooray! FC for the 22nd, exciting!

Max, fantastic news that it's finally time for your transfer - and that it didn't fall on the weekend, phew. All sounds really positive 

VCR yes, trying to focus on Key dates helps. I'm only thinking a week ahead ATM - end of DR! 

Loopy, sounds like your transfer will be coming up fairly soon!

SSD, your FET is coming up soon too - glad everything is moving along nicely for you.

AFM, I'm a week into DR and apart from a migraine at the weekend, feel ok. Antibiotics just arrived in the post so I'm starting them today for 25 days! I was a bit worried about taking them alongside the FET drugs and didn't want to ask my clinic - as they would probably refuse to treat me if they knew! So I asked the Lister who are doing my immunes, they asked their consultant and it's fine. Great customer service, I know where we are going if this cycle doesn't work out. It's NHS funded but I reckon we will do our next cycle elsewhere and pay if this one doesn't work x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

KateMart, glad your side effects haven't been too bad so far, DR can really suck sometimes!

Gaynorann - Hope the time flies until you get started, funny how we end up wishing so much of our lives away when in the throes of treatment! xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Max, just realised, if we both get BFPs we will probably be due within days of each other! Is it a 3 day embies you're having transferred? If so I think they'll be at exactly the same stage when I have mine transferred Monday (we have blasts). How exciting! x


----------



## cookson17

Official test date is Thursday BUT did a HPT today and it was a BFP can't believe it!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Amazing, congratulations Cookson!! Will pray those lines get darker for you   xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations cookson!  Fab news.

Glad you've avoided the side effects so far Kate.

Great news on your smiley MDD! You must be so excited.


----------



## Loopy2103

Cookson17

Yay! Congrats.. How exciting!!!  xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Massive congratulations, Cookson!!


----------



## Mrs.M

Lots of exciting new to catch up on!
Congrats Cookson & Loopy brill news on a transfer date  
This week is dragging!!!! Is it really only Tuesday? I am so ready for my lining scan on Thursday!!  
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Max 2012

MDD yay that's great news! Yes my embryos are day 3, so looks like we will be running along side each other this time next week  

Gaynor ann- I'm just having the one put back. We have 9 frozen so they will thaw one at a time on Friday morning until they have one that has survived and is looking good. On my last transfer in September the first 2 embryos did not survive but the 3rd one did so I'm king of gearing myself up for a similar scenario. 

Cookson - congratulations on your bfp. Thats great news.


----------



## KateMart

Max and MDD so exciting  

Mrs M good luck for your scan on Thursday! Not long now...

Big congrats Cookson!

Hope everyone else is well?

AFM just weighed myself and I've lost more weight. It's weird as all I've been doing is weights type stuff combined with 20 mins of cardio 3 x a week at the gym and cutting out refined sugar. I've lots about 8lbs in the last 6 weeks, very odd. Not that I'm complaining - and hopefully I'll be getting fat soon  

x


----------



## gaynorann

Huge congratulations Cookson, im so pleased for you 

Glad about the lack of side effects Kate, i didnt suffer any in my fresh cycle so hoping the same on the frozen one. Good going on the weight loss, i weighed myself this morning and im happy as i am now the same weight i was before treatment in 2012 (not that it really matters just for my own piece of mind).

Nothing to report from here just watching the ever so slow minute hand on the clock tick by till next week tic tock tic tock


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello ladies. Wow, this thread has started to take off. Great! I got back home late last night after a lovely long weekend break in Spain. Although I did manage to post a couple of times on Saturday, I haven’t managed to follow (very patchy WiFi!) so have had lots to catch-up on. 

Hello and welcome Walliams  You’ll now be 6dp5dt I guess? How’s the dreaded 2WW going? I hope you’re managing to pass the time to prevent yourself from going too bonkers from symptom spotting. Easier said than done, I know! I know your OTD is 25th but will you test before that? 14dp5dt sounds rather over cautious to me! I don’t want to encourage anyone to ignore their clinic’s OTD but I think if the wait is driving you nuts then it’s safe to test at 9dp5dt (see list below of what happens after ET). Hope this is useful honey and good luck! x

This is what happens in a 3 day transfer: 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Loopy - How did your scan go today? Did you get a transfer date? I can totally relate to feeling tired and fed up. To be honest, that’s why I ended up going to Spain for the weekend. Just needed a break and it has done me the world of good. Look after yourself honey and plan yourself a treat. What do you like doing? Perhaps a facial, pedicure or even a spa day? Even a long country walk or lunch with a friend can help give a much needed boost x

Sarah - when is your scan? Not long now - exciting! Great that you’ll then be given your transfer date. I bet you can’t wait after all that waiting around, bless you x

MDD - I was worried there for a while when I saw you hadn’t got the solid smiley and then read that you did get it, just a bit later than planned. Great! Monday will be here before you know it. Good luck x

Max - great that your LH surge was detected so you have your transfer date and that it’s on Friday. You’ll be PUPO before you know it. How exciting! Good luck for Friday x

Hi VCR how’s things? Any news? x

gaynorann - the 25th will be here before you know it honey and then things will really get going for you x

KateMart - I’m glad that you’re feeling OK on the DR. Just keep drinking LOTS of water to flush all the nasty meds through. I’m glad you’re finding the Lister helpful  Have you and DH started the ABs now then? Well done on the gym and weight front too honey. I need to get back on it now I’m back from Spain. I’m going to weigh myself tomorrow morning (first time in ages) so wish me luck. Eek! x

Cookson - fab news, huge congratulations honey! Wishing you a healthy and happy eight-ish months x      

Mrs.M - Good luck for your lining scan tomorrow. I hope you get the green light x

I’m really sorry if I’ve missed anyone. 

AFM - I’m quite far behind all of you ladies, I think. I have my failed cycle follow-up (aka the ‘WTF’ appointment) and FET planning meeting on Tuesday, so not long now. Yey! It was a month away when I first booked it and it feels like longer even though I’ve done my best to distract myself. All being well, AF should arrive this Sunday so I should be able to book in the scratch for 11 July (CD21). If I end up doing a natural FET cycle (as I suspect I might) then I’ll be looking at transfer the first week in August so I’m probably on the wrong thread… I’ll stay with you ladies until my dates are confirmed and then may look to move if you’re all moving off to the early pregnancy threads  x


----------



## Loopy2103

Hey I love westies 

Glad you had a lovely break! We are off to North Wales this weekend (not quite Spain lol) but it's still a little break, my husband is a cyclist and is taking part in an extreme event on Sunday of 226 miles in less than 18 hrs, so while he's busy doing that I will have a little mooch around the local villages etc and just relax. Finding it hard to relax as I am a keen cyclist and runner but just do not have the energy at the moment to do much!

Transfer date is the 30th June! Eek! So not far to go now. Stop the suprefact inj on the 24th and start cyclogest on the 25th.. For some reason I thought cyclogest was three days before transfer but maybe we are all different depending on the individual? 

Excited but nervous! We go away on the 16th July to France so at least we will know the outcome before our hols xxx


----------



## cookson17

Thank you ladies for all the congratulations.....not counting my chickens just yet.

OTD is tomorrow which would be 10 dp5dt and we are having bloods done...so hopefully get the results on Friday and maybe a follow up test on Sunday to check the levels are rising.

It doesn't really feel real!

Have had AF type pain and am very tired but that is it


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I could be joining you on 30th June Loopy! I've been told cyclogest for one more day than your embryo is old, if that makes sense... so I have 6 nights of cyclogest before transfer because I have a 5 day old blast.

Hi Westies  Hope you're well. My next scan is Monday; hopefully I'll have a date for ET then. I should be ready for 29th June but I'll need to move it on a day to fit in with work. I have everything crossed, it's so stressful trying to fit this around my job so that I don't have to tell anyone. I've got my shifts covered for two days that week but ughh stress. I'm worried about going straight back into work (my annual leave doesn't start until 6 days after I think ET will fall) and it having a bad effect on my little frostie.


----------



## Loopy2103

I agree about it being stressful fitting it in around work, I have had the same issue and taken most appointments as holiday! My clinic were not flexible on the date the transfer was to be done as I really could do without it being on the 30th due to month end at work, they wouldn't budge one day either side  

Good luck at your scan on Monday, not long to go for us now !! xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

SSD - Good luck for your scan on Monday. May I ask what are you doing for childcare when you go in for transfer? I can't think of a way to make it work without family finding out what we are up to. We really want to keep it quiet this time, 2 of my friends know but neither can babysit transfer day, besides they both have small children themselves to look after! I'd really like DH to be there for it x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Re: childcare we have no family local (DW's live a 6 hour drive and mine a 2 hour one!) so we struggle a bit on the babysitting front. When I get a date finalised, I'll ask friends; I have some who are still on mat leave and I'm hoping there'll be someone free who can take him for a couple of hours. We live a 45 min drive from the clinic, which extends the childcare time needed. If we can't get someone to take A, I'll have to go on my own. Not the ideal but not the end of the world.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yes, we're the same, about a 40 min drive and my family aren't close, DH's about 1/2hr away. Thinking we might end up having to do that, but DH would be gutted to miss transfer! x


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Gaynoran, well done also on the weight loss. It's great to have a starting point isn't it, even if we do intend to put weight on (from a BFP hopefully not the drugs  )

Westies glad you had a nice holiday, I bet it was very relaxing! Your FET won't be that long off, it'd be great if you stay on here too so we can see how you are doing - you are one of the founding members  . Did you weigh yourself in the end? Hope it went ok! Not long til your appointment now, it's so funny ours are a day apart - we could've crossed paths! DH and I have been on the doxycycline since Tuesday, they do make an upset tummy don't they  . This is despite probiotics. I am wondering if I'll manage 25 days - thinking I might aim for 14 so they are done in plenty of time for ET!

Loopy not long for you now. It's great to book a holiday after ET as it's something to look forward to! We are going to New York early September. I am actually more nervous that I could be doing long haul whilst pregnant  . Exciting though. 

SSD your transfer is close too. Try not to worry about work, easier said than done but stress won't help. I really think keeping positive helps and that's the most important thing for your embie. 

I am ok with holiday as I'm self employed but we have used up loads of DH's annual leave for IVF: consultations, transfers and time off after ET! So he will probably have to go in over Christmas, which sucks  

MDD hope you sort out some childcare.

AFM, not had much sleep as our upstairs neighbour was shouting on her mobile out of her window last night, with her loud boyfriend on the speakerphone. DH had rage and slammed our window shut (had to reopen as it was so hot) and this made her even worse! Luckily we are moving in August to a house, no more flats .

I also received a letter from my consultant that was sent from them to my GP. Does anyone else get these? It looked like my GP had written to my clinic to ask why I was speaking to the Lister about immunes. We are NHS but the immunes stuff is being done privately, so I'm worried the NHS might pull my funding  . Is that possible? 

xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies! 

KateMart I'm sure they won't pull your funding, you haven't done anything wrong & they wouldn't have a leg to stand on. Well done on the weight loss, I seem to have the opposite problem - HRT making me lethargic and hungry!!

Sarahsuperdork, I'm just going to have to ring in sick the morning of FET...I don't want work to know about treatment and I can't put ANnual leave in this late so it's my only option......I Hate ringing in sick though  

Loopy hope 30th comes round quickly for you!! I am not very good at all this waiting! 

Had my lining scan this morning & my lining is 20!!!!! But the clinic weren't at all concerned (had a normal Hysteroscopy & biopsy 6months ago & always suffer with heavy periods) so they've said its Normal for me & that the lining can't really be too thick during a medicated cycle. So FET booked for Friday 26th......i'm trying to be excited... but I keep worrying about my tiny little embie trying to implant into my monster lining!! Anyone heard any success stories??

Hope everyone is well! Xxx


----------



## Walliams

Hi ladies,

I'm hanging in there. 7dp5dt today. Trying not to symptom spot but it's so difficult. Ilovewesties, I won't hold out until my clinic's super long OTD. I've got definite cramps down low and it's driving me crazy - one minute I'm convinced it's worked, the next I'm convinced it's all over. This is my second FET after IVF so you'd think I'd be getting better at waiting it out by now!!

Gah.  xx


----------



## Divas212

Hi, I'v been lurking for a while but trying not to get too fertility obsessed this time around. Had transfer of a grade 2 expanding blast today, was so nervous about the thaw but they said it was 100% so don't think we could have got a better result from the thaw. Not got OTD yet as being nhs funded we are split between 2 clinics, going to give them a ring tomoz. I know this may prob seem strange but I think I would prefer the OTD later.... My fresh cycle was heartbreaking getting a BFP then the same day having a mc/chemical....I think that was worse than the mc at 7 weeks. I don't think I will trust any BFP result until after a scan this time around if we are lucky enough to get a bfp. Hope I don't seem too pessimistic and of course I'd love that BFP but just prey history isn't repeated.....good luck to everybody on thier fet x


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well.
Just have a symptom that I wanted to see if anyone else has had. 
I am getting a weird pain under both my ankles on both sides, like an ache, helps when i rub it but also quite painful, trying to decide if it is the drugs or not.
I am on buserelin and Elleste solo (hrt)


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi KitKat - is it inner or outer foot? I had a weird pain like that on my first cycle on the inner part of my foot underneath my ankle and my acupuncturist said it could be related to liver/kidneys so I upped my intake of water (even more!) and it went. Perhaps that may help? Worth a try. Here's a link to a reflexology chart so you can see if you can work out what's connected to the painful area. Hope this is helpful x www.omfeet.co.uk/foot-reflexology-chart.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kitkatd

Thanks ILoveWesties yes it is the inside probably the same as you had. I do have a bit of a weakness in my liver after getting glandularfever and jaundice about 11 years ago, it wiped me out and my liver has never been the same since. If I eat anything that is too oily it makes me feel really sick.
I'm going to a party tonight, wonder if it will be ok to drink a guiness if I just have the one ?
Thanks for the help


----------



## gaynorann

KateMart - THeyre probably querying as some PCTs dont like you adding on private treatment/tests to an NHS Cycle! Not sure the reason behind it though  

Divas - Waht a fantastic thaw result, hope your 2ww goes fast & smoothly.

AFM - 6 days till i get my buserilin injections to start down regging! hope i dont get any bad side effects, didnt last time but you never know!


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi everyone I hope you're all having a lovely Saturday!

KateMart - the two fertility clinics I've been with (BCRM in Bristol and the Lister) have always written letters updating my GP after consultations and we've always had a copy. I would be VERY surprised if your GP has contacted your clinic. Are you sure it wasn't just for information rather than a reply? Seems very odd to me but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about x


----------



## KateMart

Hi westies, the letter was definitely a reply as it opened with 'thank you for your letter regarding Mrs M'. Gaynoran maybe that's what it is then? They can't stop me, surely?

Kitkatd, I always get a pain down the back of my calf on buserelin, I think it's a muscular thing although not sure why! It is known to give people aches and pains though so I wouldn't be too worried. 

Hi and welcome Divas, congrats on being PUPO. So sorry to hear of your two MCs. It's horrible to have a BFP and get all excited, only for it to be snatched away. I've had two chemicals and am also scared of having another. Are you on any extra drugs?

Mrs M well done on the massive lining! That is huge! I've been told fat lining is a good thing, I'm sure your embryo will be able to burrow down  

Walliams hope you aren't going too mad in the 2ww!

I'm on day 31, been on DR for 10 days now and AF appears to be arriving. I am surprised as she was late on my last two DRs, day 34/35, but I guess this is a good thing?! I'm still taking my antibiotics but wondering if I can make 25 days. Do I need to do that long? Am going to ask the lister consultant next week.

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

KateMart - In that case, if I was in your situation I would call the GP surgery and say you want a copy of the letter from the GP to the consultant. You have every right to see it. I think it's rather bizarre that the GP did this and especially without telling you or sending you a copy. Good luck honey. Oh and I would personally take the full course of antibiotics - Serum have prescribed them for a reason. We took a different type and fortunately didn't have any side effects. If you and DH are still getting an upset stomach, you could ask Serum to provide a prescription for OMEPRAZOLE - they did this us on the same prescription as our ABs but thankfully we were fine so didn't need to get them x


----------



## Lexan

Hi ladies,

Can I join? I replied on the July/August thread but i think im best place here.  AF arrived today so I will be having my FET in July.
I will be on progynova, cyclogest, prednisone, clexane and vitamins, no burseline this time. 

What are you ladies doing natural or medicated?

Lex xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Lex I've just sent you a message on the other thread ha ha I'm on both at the moment as I'm not sure whether my FET will be contained within July (if so I'll stay on here) or whether it will go in to August (in which case I may switch to the other thread). I'll know more when AF arrives and after I've had my consultation on Tuesday. Good luck with your cycle. I read your signature and you certainly deserve some good luck honey x


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Ladies

I have another question. I am on HRT tablets and at the moment I am on two a day which I take one in the morning and one in evening.
Tomorrow I start on three, does anyone know when I should take this, shall I space them out like morning, lunch and tea or morning, tea and before bed ?
Any ideas ?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

kitkatd - I take all mine together after my evening meal. I was told it's up to you how you take them but if you choose to take them all at once, after a meal is best because they can cause a bit of nausea. I'm on 4x progynova a day now and taking them all at the same time.

Hi Lex, good luck with your cycle. I'm medicated too.

Kate - I can't see them pulling your funding, I think there just has to be good comms between places you're having treatment so everyone is on the same page. 

Hope everyone is well. My next scan is Mon, not long now. Should get a date for transfer then too.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi all, just checking in. I'm currently waiting patiently (or not so patiently!) for Monday to arrive. I am starting to get really nervous about the thaw now, and keep having horrible visions of neither blast surviving. I don't know why, I suppose it's just a normal fear, I remember being petrified waiting for the phone call last time around as well. Those of you with more than one frosty, do your clinic thaw one at a time until you get a good one, or take out multiple and then transfer the best and re freeze any others that survive? My clinic haven't even discussed with me if they'll thaw one or both or even SET vs DET this time around, but guessing it will be SET as I was successful last time. 

Sorry to go on, I started off being a lot more relaxed this time around, but the anxiety has clearly crept back in!   xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

They should thaw one at a time MDD. Most clinics will freeze each embryo in a separate straw so they don't have to thaw more than one at once. Mine always book transfers for the afternoon and thaw the embryos in the morning, one at a time, until there's one suitable for transfer. I was under the impression that once thawed, they can't be frozen again.


----------



## Lexan

Thanks for the welcome Ilovewesties. .I hope we will all be lucky  anyone that has to go through ivf not by choice deserves a baby or 2.

Kitkad- I think it good to space thwm out or 1 in the morning 2 at evening which is what my clinic advised. good luck 

Sarah -Good luck wih tour scan on Monday  
Lex xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

SSD - Yes my clinic are the same, ring in the morning for an afternoon transfer time. I know they can re freeze embryos, b not sure how often it actually happens in practice.

re progynova tabs, I started off spacing them out, one at each mealtime, but when I realised I could take them together I just did that for ease. I never got any ill effects from them that I remember. xx


----------



## Water Baby

Hi everyone this is my first time on this thread But I can see a lot of people are going through the same as me which helps and I wish you all good luck.

I am currently on my first ever frozen cycle, if it doesn't work it's an end to my funded treatment and we only have one blastocyst frozen. 

I am on 2 estradiol patches, 7x 2mg estradiol tablets and 3 pessaries a day and I'm booked in for embryo transfer on Friday all being well.

I am finding the wait to see if it's thawed ok really difficult as I am sure many of you do, the feeling is just so overwhelming isn't it x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi and welcome a Water Baby! Super good luck for transfer. I know, it's so worrying waiting for the news of how they fared during thaw, but we just have to have faith that they are strong. I'm sure someone else on here said they were havi transfer on Fri? I might've made that up though   xx


----------



## Water Baby

Aww thanks moderndaydelilah, I see you are down for transfer Monday have I got that right? I am trying to stay positive but the doubts seem to creep up on you sometimes don't they xx


----------



## kitkatd

Thanks everyone


----------



## VCR

Hello everyone and, in particular, to gaynorann, Water Baby, Lexan and kitkatd and Divas212 as we haven't 'spoken' before.

Good luck for Monday, MDD.

Well done for hanging in there, Walliams. 

I've never had any foot pain, kitkatd, but we get some pretty strange side effects with all these drugs so hopefully it isn't anything to worry about.

KateMart - I don't know about funding but I'd definitely ask for your file/that letter from the GP.  Failing that, you could also ask the hospital since it obviously received the GP's letter so now has a copy too.  You may have to pay a fee but from memory you're entitled to a copy of your notes under data protection legislation. 

Ilovewesties - my only news is that AF arrived today, on schedule.  I'm hoping this means I can start DR in early July.  I guess it all depends on Thursday's results - DH and I are feeling a bit nervous about them.  I was also thinking about switching to the July/August thread but feel welcome here so will hang round for now!

Sorry to anyone I've missed.

Vxx


----------



## gaynorann

Thanks for the welcome VCR, im straggling 2 threads at the moment as im not sure when our transfer will be so im following this one and July/August on so will be seeing a lot more of me


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ah I reckon you guys should stay.  It's nice to have a FET specific thread. 

Good luck for transfer on Monday MDD, exciting.

Glad AF is here and you can get started VCR.


----------



## kitkatd

Hi sorry to be whinging again but this pain is not dying off. I tried calling saint marys and they just said it wasn't a known side effect that they had heard of and just to keep an eye on it, if it gets worse over next few days to go to drs or a & e if it's really bad !!
It's not bad enough to sit in a&e but drs won't be open until monday and paracetamol are not working ! not sure what else to do


----------



## IloveWesties

Kitkat - is it your foot pain that you're talking about? Mine was never that strong. I'd call mine more of a dull ache than a pain. Are you sure you haven't done something unrelated like gone over on your ankle? Seems very odd and if it's causing you enough pain to warrant taking paracetamol and calling your clinic then perhaps you should get it checked out? If nothing else than getting reassurance, it'll be worth it. Hope you get an answer soon honey. Oh and perhaps acupuncture could help. Have you tried that? x


----------



## Walliams

Thanks so much for the well wishes everyone. Sorry I'm not better at personals, I do read all the thread comments and my thoughts are with you all for that positive result.

Devastatingly, my grandpa passed away yesterday morning, from an acute heart attack. I spent much of the day in tears and feeling very emotional, could barely sleep last night. Feeling fragile and needing some good news, this morning I caved with a FRER. 9dp5dt and not even a hint of a line. I just feel numb xxx


----------



## Divas212

Thanks for the warm welcome! 
Kate - the only extra thing I'm on is faragmin along with the progestrone and hrt....my clinic were talking about itralipids but they have stopped it because of some cases of allergies.

Walliams- I'm so sorry for your loss, maybe you could have tested a bit early? Hugs and thoughts with you x


----------



## Divas212

Kate- forgot to mention we had embryo glue this time too fingers crossed it helps with implantation x


----------



## IloveWesties

Walliams - so sorry to hear about your Grandpa. It's really hard to lose someone close to you but just give yourself some time to grieve and be sad. It's perfectly normal. Do try and remember the good times you had with him as that helps. Three of my four grandparents died before I was born, including both grandfathers so I never knew them and always wished I'd had a grandad so just remember how lucky you are to have had him in your life. When my one and only grandma died, I was devastated but I think about her often and little silly things happen which make me feel like she's still with me which is very comforting. Big hugs honey  

I can understand why you tested. So sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time. Just give yourself some time to work out a plan and in the meantime be kind to yourself and plan lots of treats for yourself. Keep us posted x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Sorry for your loss Walliams.  On the testing front, it could still be early yet. OTD is OTD for a reason. I hope that's true for you.


----------



## Mrs.M

So sorry to read your sad news Walliams   I was also thinking that you might have tested too early, it's not  over yet   

Water Baby, I'm also having my FET on Friday....and starting to feel really nervous about the thaw too.

SarahSD good luck for your scan tomorrow & hope u get a transfer date.

Hi to everyone else!   xxxxxx


----------



## Water Baby

Walliams I'm so sorry to hear about your loss it's hard enough at the best of times let alone when you are going through this too- try to not give up though as others are saying you may have just tested too early🙏🏻

Hi Mrs.M how does it work for you are all 3 of yours being thawed? Is it your first time at an fet? I'm trying to keep myself busy else my mind goes into overdrive


----------



## Walliams

Thanks for all the kind words xxx

10dp5dt and still BFN. Know in my heart it's over for this round. Now to decide whether to use last remaining frostie and chuck another £1300 at it. Will see what cons suggests at the WTF meeting but in any event some time is needed xxx

Good luck everyone, rooting for each of you xxx


----------



## cookson17

We had bloods done I thursdya and it was 133 and we are having them done again today....fingers crossed x


----------



## Mrs.M

So sorry Walliams     Life is so cruel & sad at times xxx

Water baby, yes it's my first FET & google has taken such a thrashing lol!! We're just having x1 Blast transferred. They will take one out at a time but I really hope the first one survives the thaw. I know what you mean about your mind in overdrive, it's all I can think about! Hoping Friday comes quickly for us both xxx


----------



## kitkatd

*Westies* yes it was still the ankle pain, managed to get rid of it in the end with some tiger balm last night, not that bad yet this morning, hoping it stays that way as still have another week left on buserelin.

*Walliams* sorry to hear the news


----------



## gaynorann

Sarah - I agree its nice to have a thread where everyone is having the same/similar treatment.

KitKat - So sorry your still experiencing pain, i hope it settles soon xx

Walliams - im so very sorry to read about your grandad, it must be so hard when its sudden xx hugs xx it could still be early for a BFP yet, try and keep strong


----------



## Water Baby

Mrs.D yes it's all I can think about you can drive yourself mad cant you. Let's hope it's good news for both of us on Friday and then we can go through the wait together.

It's hard today as my partner is usually my rock but think he is finding it tough today with it being Father's Day as he lost his dad a few years ago and everyone at work is saying what they got today from their kids it's so hard.

Sorry don't mean to drag anyone else down think I'm just having one of those days x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Walliams, so sorry to hear your sad news, sending loads of   your way.

Water Baby, hope you and your husband can be there for each other.

Kitkat, glad the ankle pain has eased a little, never heard of that one as a side effect.

Good luck for your repeat bloods Cookson!  

Good luck to all ladies having scans/transfers/are testing this week!      xx


----------



## Sass7

Hi ladies,

I'm currently in my 2ww after FET transfer.

Does anyone have any success stories or BFN experience with a FET monopronuclear or aka 1PN that went on to a 5/6 day blastocyst?? Or any experience??

This is when the initial cell doesn't split in two. I can only find very limited info on this.

Thanks ladies

X


----------



## Divas212

Sass- sorry I can't help with your question, but I am also on the 2ww, when is your OTD? Mine is a week tomorrow, good luck to you x


----------



## Max 2012

Hello

Sorry to hear your news walliams.   I hope you have some good luck soon. 

MDD yes you are not alone with the fear of the thawing process.  On Thursday night I could not sleep. I kept waking what seemed like every hour just wanting to receive the call to say everything was ok. I was so so nervous!  When I told people how I felt they were like oh you have 9 you will be fine but I still had this awful vision of receiving a call to say non and survived and that it was all over. But we have been lucky and we only lost one during the thawing. So now have one on board (Friday transfer) and 7 left. 

So now 2dp3dt. Its different this time to my other attempt as this cycle is natural non medicated.  And I must saying I am not missing those awful daily pessaries. My OTD is 2nd July,  but my af is due around 28th June. 

For those that have had a bfp before what is the earliest that you have had a positive hpt after a 3 day transfer? 

Good luck for your transfer tomorrow MDD. 

And hope everyone else is progressing well wherever you are up to.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Thanks Max, congratulations on being PUPO! So exciting. I have only ever had 5dt before, but the earliest I have tested was 7dp5dt (so that would be 9dp3dt), first cycle was BFN, the second BFP at the same point. With my successful cycle I didn't test until 8dp5dt, and got a reliable positive (1-2 weeks on CBD). 

Sass - Sorry I have no experience or advice to offer either, but wishi you best of luck for OTD   xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning ladies  I have been straddling this thread and the July/August FET thread but AF arrived today which made me re-look at my cycle dates again. I'm having the endometrial scratch on this cycle and then doing the transfer on the next so the transfer itself should be the first or second week in August. I have an appointment with my consultant tomorrow so hopefully will get more info then. I think I'll be more in the other cycle buddies group now but will continue to read your comments and may post every now and again. All the best for lots of BFPs ladies x


----------



## Lexan

Hi ladies
If you haven't read this,  its a good glance on what's happening after ET. 

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing.
> 2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining.
> 6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining.
> 7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining. Tue
> 8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells.
> 9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.
>
> This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT
>
> This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.

Good luck to everyone having transfers this week..
Lex xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Morning everybody. Just a quick update from me, after the horrid wait, the clinic have rang and our first blast has survived the thaw nicely! So relieved! We thought we might need to thaw both, or even that they wouldn't survive!   . But thankfully all is well, so going in for transfer at 1.30pm. Wish us luck, eep! xx


----------



## kitkatd

Wow thanks for the info *Lexan *where di you get that, very interesting and will be nice to hopefully be able to track the stages


----------



## Water Baby

MDD that's brilliant news hope today goes ok 😃x

Thank you for the info lexan I like to know as much as poss


----------



## gaynorann

That's great news Modern, good luck with your transfer x


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Lovely and busy on here!

MDD great news on the embryo. Good luck for today    

Westies, sorry to see you go but understand you'll be better off with those at the same stages. Good luck for tomorrow! Let me know how you get on!

Congrats on being PUPO Max! A natural cycle must be great, no pessaries would be lovely  

Walliams, so sorry to hear about your grandad. I was really close to mine, he died 15 years ago but I still think about him most days. I read a while back about the way we communicate with people who have passed away is when we dream. I have dreams about my grandad every now and again and it does feel like he is watching over me. Hope you are ok  .

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry if I have missed anyone.

AFM, I am on day three of AF and baseline scan is Wednesday, as is my appointment for immunes protocol. Very nervous! We are moving house and saw the perfect one on Saturday (we rent, too expensive to buy down south), put in an offer but not heard back! We have a dog and I'd be so gutted if we're turned down because of that  

Thanks ladies for your help and advice on the doctor's letter. I actually looked at it again and noticed it cc'd my referring consultant (at the local clinic before IVF) - and I'd been to see my GP about having an NHS hysteroscopy a while back - so I reckon the letter was about that, asking why I wanted the extra investigations when I was in the middle of an IVF cycle. Phew! 

Sorry for the essay! Hope all the PUPO ladies are surviving!   

xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Great news, MDD!
What a relief!
One more hurdle succeessfully jumped... X


----------



## Mrs.M

Great news MDD, hope the transfer went well! xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Thanks all, am now PUPO with one 6 day hatching blast   Trying to be really positive this cycle and telling myself it's going to work, hope I'm right! 

Ilovewesties - Good luck for your cycle, please let us know how you get on! xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Enjoy being PUPO MDD.  Good luck!

Kate - Renting is so hard when you have pets. We rent and have a dog, we were so lucky to find somewhere nice that was ok with her.

Hope everyone is getting along well. Come back and let us know how you get on Westies, we seem destined not to be cycle buddies!  

I had my lining scan today and it's 9.8mm (yay!) so transfer is booked for next Tuesday. 8 days to go!


----------



## KateMart

Congrats on being PUPO MDD!   when is OTD?

Great news on the scan SSD! Not long until you are PUPO too, how exciting. Glad to hear it's not just us having so many problems with renting. It looks like we haven't got the place this time, the estate agent is still trying to persuade them to take our offer. It's so unfair that they would choose other people instead of us when we are a married couple and I work from home, I'm an OCD cleaner. Have been in tears today, DH and I just seem to have one thing happen after another . Must be the hormones xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh no  thata that's so unfair! It's difficult with estate agents. We ended up renting privately to sidestep them.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks SSD, it is unfair! No one seems to rent privately around this area, estate agents have everything  . If the worst comes to the worst my mum has said we can move in with her though


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

That's a great lining SSD! Final countdown to transfer now, not long to go!  

Katemart, don't get me started on estate agents and landlords, bloody useless the lot of them! We rent but are planning to buy as soon as we can afford. xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sorry, just saw your question, OTD is 2nd July, 10 days and counting!


----------



## Max 2012

Congrats on being PUPO MDD.  And we have the same OTD 2nd July! Will you test early? I know I will be doing.  Not sure when, was thinking maybe Sunday? I will be 9dp3dt then and I have some of those 10ml very early tests left over from September's cycle, so hoping to get an answer then before back to work on the Monday. 

SDD thats great news that your transfer is all booked.  You must be so excited. 

Kate mart hope you get sorted with your living arrangements.  We have 2 dogs and wouldn't be without them


----------



## Divas212

MDD & Max we all have OTD around the same time, mines thd 29th, I won't be testing early tho due to previous history I'm scared of the outcome either way x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Max, was thinking maybe Monday, although will have to hide it from DH as he thinks we should wait until OTD! 

Divas, didn't realise your OTD was so close! Very exciting, good luck! xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi all
Following your progress with interest - not long now for a lot of us... Hope you can stay busy and sane! This journey is sooo blimmin hard!

Never thought id be pleased for AF to show! but she's finally here today after the sadness of our m/C last month, and this means i can get going on the Progynova. Not sure what to expect but pleased to be on the next stage. We're far behind a lot of you on here but will keep checking in.

All the best for a good day for all x


----------



## danceintherain

Hi everyone

i hope it's ok to join on here, I'll try to catch up with everyone's progress. I've felt a bit more detached this cycle and sometimes it just feels as if I'm just going through the motions. 

I've downregged already and have a lining scan this Friday and all being well will have a frozen blast transfer sometime next week. I've had three negative cycles and two positive that ended in miscarriage. 

I'm doing a fully medicated FET this time and also adding in gestone injections, so perhaps that will make a difference. I've also put on weight which my consultant asked me to do (my BMI was lowish but still in the healthy range, so think he was just nitpicking). 

Hope everyone is doing ok, and jabs, scans, waiting etc all going well  xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Welcome danceintherain! So sorry to hear of your losses, fingers crossed this will be your cycle!  

Bahhumbug, glad AF has shown for you, it's so ironic when you're pleased to see her  

Max and Divas, how are you holding up? I'm already symptom spotting and wondering when I can test!! Any promising signs yet? xx


----------



## Divas212

MDD - I drive myself mad with the is that a symptom or not....had a funny pain in my left side saturday & Sunday, period type pain with a pain in my back from Monday and it kinda feels like a pulled muscle in my groin....ha the craziness of the 2ww!! I'm on complete knicker watch and can't stop thinking about it, how about u?


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Cramps/pains on and off, fatigue and low grade nausea, I'm probably imagining it all though! Well the tiredness is real enough actually, but that's probably from thinking about it all the time! Driving myself crazy


----------



## Divas212

MDD- I flip from being convinced it's worked to being convinced it's not and getting really downhearted that it hasn't because I don't know how long I can put myself through this process. We could probably self find for another round of ivf but mentally don't know if I could do it urgh think I'm having a big downer really, when are you going to test?


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

So sorry you're feeling down, it gets so hard sometimes and and it can all get on top of you. I find the best thing for me when I get like that is to just get out of the house and do something completely different to forget about it for a bit. A walk in the countryside can do wonders  .

No idea when to test yet, hubby says wait but I might do a sneaky one Sun or Mon if I'm feeling brave. How about you? xx


----------



## KateMart

Sorry you are feeling down Divas.   Try to focus on your current cycle. Have you tried the Zita west relaxation? I found it really helped.

MDD, hope you are coping ok! Your symptoms sound really positive. 

Hello and welcome dancing in the rain. Really sorry to hear about your MC. Mine were very early but I know what you mean about feeling detached. It's natural as it is self preservation. But sounds like you are doing new things this cycle so FC this is the one for you. 

Bahhumbug glad AF is here and you're one step closer!

Max how's the 2ww going?

Hope everyone else is ok! SSD and Max thanks for your sympathy re the renting with dogs. Our life has just undergone a massive change today because of it, so feels like it's meant to be. My mum has offered to lend us a deposit to buy a house! So we are moving in with her for a few months and hopefully getting our own place, so exciting  

On the FET front, baseline scan showed all good, and I'm having intralipids for my NK cells.  

Xx


----------



## Divas212

MDD - got out today my DW has been off work today but it's always there no matter what we do.... Just a bad day feel very hormonal which I dont think is a good sign as AF would be due today... Just feel like a failure if it is a neg or mc. Our OTD is Monday if AF doesn't appear before then...absolutely dreading the next 5 days, sorry just really fed up! 
I'm out with my family tomorrow and out on Friday evening and my DW is off work fri - wens, she is trying to keep me upbeat but she really didn't cope well last time with the mc, sorry for being all negative, hormones have a lot to answer for 
Kate- will look that up thanks!


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Divas and MDD and yep feeling very positive at the min. I just hope im not setting myself up for a fall. So now 5dp3dt and I have been having alot of twinges down there today.  Not painful just noticeable. And boobs are starting to get sore. Not on any medication so hoping it's a good sign of things happening.  

Katemart thats great news about your house. My mum did the same for me and hubby 6 years ago. We were living with his parents for a few months while we got sorted.  Its amazing how much money you have left over every month when you dont have to pay out all the bills on the house. We took advantage at that time and sneaked a cheeky holiday to Florida too lol.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Divas, sending big   . I'm keeping everything crossed for you that AF doesn't show! Are you going to wait it out til OTD then? I don't think I'll be able to!

Max, it all sounds v positive your end too, let's hope we are all celebrating   this time next week! xx


----------



## Water Baby

Good morning all.

I am finding things really hard now couldn't really sleep last night the clinic are thawing my one frozen blast tomorrow morning and calling me at 10 to let me know if it's been successful or not and I am really feeling the pressure 😞.

As for MDD, Divas and Max I have my fingers crossed for all of you , let's hope you all get the results you're after I remember the 2wwfrom my fresh cycle it's hard going isn't it xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Water Baby
Everything crossed for that 10am call... Let us know and good luck x


----------



## Water Baby

Thanks bahhumbug I will do I've just got to get through the next 24 hours now x


----------



## Divas212

MDD- yeah that's the plan wait until Monday otd, having a blood test for Hcg levels if I make it that far. Only waiting because last time we got a BFP and mc/chem the same day, hcg levels were only 21 so kinda knew really that it prob wasn't viable... Just cant get hopes up to much and for me a BFP on hpt isn't reliable enough if that makes sense? At least with blood levels we'd get some indication of all wasn't good x

Water baby - thank you and everything crossed for the thaw x


----------



## Louise4

Hi ladies, 

I have just had my second icsi cycle which was cancelled after ec due to overstimulation so I didn't have a transfer. They took my embies to blasts then froze them all, now just waiting for af to arrive to have fet. I've decided to have an unmediated cycle. Mind if I join you all? Xxxxxx


----------



## danceintherain

Hi Louise4. Must have been frustrating having the fresh cycle cancelled. I've read that frozen blast transfers have a better success rate, especially in those of us who tend to overstimulate. Hopefully a break to recover will mean that your lining is optimum for implantation. Good luck! 

Water baby - will keep my fingers crossed or you. Blasts tend to freeze/thaw very well, even better than day 3 embies. Not long to go


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Water Baby, I hope it's good news for you tomorrow, that wait for the thaw is so nerve wracking.

Divas - I know what you mean about the HPT not getting your hopes up, but I think I'd rather know either way, even if it were to end in MC/CP. When I had my early MC I was glad that I had taken tests and knew I was pregnant, as the clinic wouldn't scan me until a week after I stopped bleeding, by which point there was nothing to see, so it was almost like it didn't happen. So I'm glad I knew so I could honour that teeny baby we never got to meet, it gave me closure. It's good you will get betas, my clinic won't do them, we just have to buy our own HPT and ring them with the results to get a scan 3 weeks later (if positive).

Hi and welcome Louise   Hope AF arrives for you quickly so you can get started xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Waterbaby I'm feeling very nervous about tomorrow too. I've successfully distracted myself for the last few days however today it's all that I can think about. Our transfer is booked for 2pm, I will get a call before 12pm from an embryologist to tell me how the thaw has gone - it's so nerve racking!! Hope it goes smoothly for you & make sure you message tomorrow evening to let us know how it's gone!

MDD, Max & Divas - and anyone else in 2ww hope it's going quickly for you & can't wait to see some good news on here soon  

KateMart brill news about buying a house, very exciting times!  

SDD how's the cycle going? xxx


----------



## gaynorann

Back from injection teach, so I'm officially down regging! Signed our consent forms and was presented with our bill for £1300! Back for lining scan 13th July, still all seems surreal I can't believe we're actually doing this again. 
Sorry for lack of personals hope everything is going well with everyone xx


----------



## Water Baby

Thank you for all the good luck wishes and for the positive info dancingintherain I am trying to stay positive. I've just finished my accupunture so there is nothing more I can do today 😁

Welcome Louise I find this group really helps me I hope you do to.

Mrs.D- I know exactly what you mean I can't concentrate on anyone or anything I think I said before but my call is 10am and I'm booked in for transfer at 11:30 so  very close to you. Of course I'll let you know all how it goes I hope you will too.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck gaynorann! I too can't believe we're doing this again, it's mad.

Hope tomorrow goes to plan for you both Mrs M and Water Baby! 

Divas, Max, MDD - Hope the 2ww is treating you all well.

Hi and welcome Louise.

I'm doing ok thanks Mrs M! Transfer is next Tuesday so 5 days to go, started cyclogest (wonderful!) last night. I'm feeling very stressed this cycle but trying to tell myself that what's meant to be will be.


----------



## Water Baby

Sorry mrs.m just realised I called you mrs.d last time x


----------



## Loopy2103

Transfer on Tuesday too! Eek!

Good luck Waterbaby!!


----------



## KateMart

Divas hope you are feeling better. Having had two chemicals myself I am the same with HCG blood tests, I asked last time after my first one and although it was devastating it did make it easier to know. My clinic arent keen on doing the HCG tests but I think it's much better than going to the first scan to find nothing there  . Sending lots of   That this is your time for a sticky BFP!

Ooh max this sounds very positive, how exciting! When will you test? Thanks on the house, it's great that you did this too! I think a lot of people do, it'll be hard but worth it  

Welcome Louise and best of luck!

Water baby good luck for tomorrow!  

Mrs M good luck for tomorrow too!   It's come around really quickly hasn't it! Thanks on the house we are so excited  

MDD when are you testing? 

Good luck gaynoran, it'll be mid July before you know it! 

SSD try not to be too stressed. Easier said than done I know. But you are right, it's easier to think what will be will be, I'm trying to do the same this cycle. The thing is, some of it is in our control, eg diet etc, but most of it isn't! I am a control freak so find that very hard. 

SFM had hideous migraine all day and feel so sick. Combination of antibiotics and the oestrogen plus reduced buserelin contributed to both I think. Hope things improve tomorrow as the In laws are down  

Xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

KateMart, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit rough, hope you're better soon. I'm trying to hold out as long as possible on the testing front, but fear I may crack at some point over the weekend!

SSD, so exciting that transfer is so soon! Super good luck for it  

Loopy, good luck for your transfer too, lovely that you and SSD can be 2ww buddies!

AFM Don't know if I'm imagining it or it's nerves or what but nausea is deffo setting in today! Fairly mild, but it's certainly there. Also, this is going to sound completely  , but I swear when I sneezed before I got round ligament pain. This is mental as most sources say you generally don't feel it until 2nd tri of pregnancy, but with DD I had it from 8 weeks or so, and it literally felt exactly the same today, like, it couldn't be anything else! Ok, now you know I'm going crazy     .  xx


----------



## Divas212

Waterbaby & Mrs D - good luck for tomorrow cx

MDD - that all sounds very promising, fingers crossed!!

AFM, AF hasn't reared her ugly head so far, got bad period type pain worse than normal and real bad pain in my back, which isn't normal for me....could be AF, could be drugs, could be in my head, could be a BFP?!? Who knows until beta!! I'm day 33 today and my cycle is usually 32-35 so massive knocker watch for the next few days, so scared every time I go to the toilet.....the crazy 2ww, it's cruel that af, side effects of drugs and very early pregnancy symptoms are the same!! Oh forgot to mention the sore boobs ouch!


----------



## VCR

Hello everyone,

Hope all are well.

Got my tests results back.  They were all okay but I will take vitamin D and low dose steroids for the next round.  We will also do PGS.

There is one big fly in the ointment: we have to wait to downreg in late July instead of late June.  Otherwise the transfer date will fall during a period our clinic is shut to relocate.  They aren't taking on anyone whose AF started before 22 June - and mine started on 20 June so we just missed out.  

Gutted is not the word.  Absolutely fed up with nothing in this flipping process going our way.

Anyway, I guess I will get to know a new crowd when I sign up to the new board.  In the meantime, best of luck to you all - I will follow your progress but probably won't post much.

Vxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

So sorry to hear that VCR, the waiting is the hardest part in this whole horrible process! Please come back and let us know how you get on.  

Divas, also sounding promising for you! I would definitely have tested by now! But understand you wanting to wait. I just drive myself crazy with all the potential symptoms going around in my head. xx


----------



## Divas212

MDD- I drive myself mad thinking it's not worked, forgot to mention I am so emotional too and I mean off the scale emotional, have put it down to pms or medication but my DW has just said it's one of the signs of early pregnancy, I guess we just won't know until we get results ha that will bring a whole heap of other worries of will it continue....it's never ending this journey but eventually will be worth it all I hope  when do you think you'll test? Sat or sun? X


----------



## Lexan

Hi everyone
Sorry haven't been on here...so busy with work but will read back later to see where everyone is.
Goodluck to all the PUPOers and fingers crossed for all those testing soon.
AFM on my way for lining scan, wish me luck ladies.

Lex xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hope you've had a good day, Water Baby...


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies! Just thought I'd let you know my transfer went smoothly & my beautiful little embie is back where it belongs! The first blast survived the thaw so I still have x2 in the freezer   I've currently got my feet up & the hubby is waiting on me  

Water baby how did it go for you today? Been thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Ladies

Hope everything went to plan for your transfers today waterbaby and Mrs M.

Divas, MDD how are you feeling? Sorry for no post yesterday but I was reading the thread to catch up last night and just fell asleep.  

Well today its 7dp3dt for me, and I am starting to feel tired. Yesterday at work I started to feel a bit sick.  Its started about 9am till about 11am. And exactly the same this morning but felt more sick. And my boobs have got more sore over past 3 days.  But then I think to myself surely its too early for these symptoms isn't it? Its different for me this time as I have had a natural fet so on no medication at all this time. My af is actually due around Sunday / Monday time, but hospital gave me OTD of 2nd July. So I'm really hoping these are signs that my oestrogen and progesterone levels are rising. Also no mild cramps for past two days. Just twinges that are noticeable. 

Good luck for your lining scan Lexan. I know how nerve racking they can be. Fingers crossed its thickened nicely for you.


----------



## Max 2012

Congratulations MrsM on being PUPO.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Water Baby, hope all went smoothly today!

Mrs M, congrats on being PUPO! Fingers crossed...

Lexan, hope your lining is perfect!

Divas, I was going to test Sunday, but my parents are staying over tomorrow night now, so will either have to test tomorrow morning or wait until Monday I think.

Max, great sounding symptoms! I've had all the same except the sore boobs, but didn't really get those for a while last time around. I'm also due AF around the same time as you, and it's the first time we've done natural FET (and obvs same OTD!). Hopefully we will end up being due date buddies too  

AFM, nausea has been very noticeable today, been feeling pretty rough. Apart from that a bit worn out, and twinges here and there. As I said above, have the rents staying tomorrow night, so trying to decide if to test tomorrow, or just try to wait for Monday. But these 'symptoms' are driving me mad! Not sure how long I can hold out for! A new symptom today has been a weird mouth, as in a bit saliva-ey, but at the same time it feels kinda dry, a bit like when you have a hangover! Really hoping these are all good signs!   xx


----------



## Max 2012

Aww MDD decisiond decisions hay. I have said to myself I will do it Sunday but I am tempted for tommorrow morning too? Just don't want to test too early and then be upset if its negative. Is it possible to have high levels of Oestrogen and Progesterone that are due to the embryo implantation and causing these symptoms we have but not there not be enough hcg levels to be detdetected yet?


----------



## Water Baby

Hi everyone and thank you ALL so much for the well wishes I appreciate them all and it's nice to have you all here.

Today was a success my blast survived the thaw and is now back inside me 😃happy is an understatement. I still can't quite believe it.

So happy to hear it was the same for you Mrs.M I too had been thinking of you. So have they given you a test day of the 10th? 

Max and MDD your symptoms are both sounding really positive so I have my fingers crossed for you, not long now xx


----------



## Lexan

Thanks Max and MDD..I'm loving all those symptoms, they sure seem positive to me..Goodluck luck for testing over the weekend *babydust* 

Well done Waterbaby..I love reading when embies survived the thaw as it gives me hope. Keep your feet and and enjoy it as I know the 2ww can be evil.

AFM- today is cd7 but because my clinic close over the weekend they asked me to do the scan today instead of cd9, it's measuring 6.5 and tripled layer, just waiting to hear from clinic if they are happy with the measurement  and what's the next step..ET is scheduled for 7/7 so 11 more days to go if no changes between  then.

Lex xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Well I woke at 4.30am unable to go back to sleep, so I only went and tested   . There is a v faint line, but it's definitely there!! Really really   this is the start of a BFP! Likely won't test tomorrow as, like I said, my parents are staying, so going to wait until Mon and hope the line has gotten darker!

Max, did you decide to test? xx


----------



## Water Baby

Morning MDD bless you being awake that early but that's amazing I really hope that it's a BFP to it's so exciting 😃xx

Fingers crossed for you too lexan if it comforts you at all my lining measured 7.2 and I was told it had a very good triple layer when they decided to definatley transfer 1 week later so your situation is looking good xx


----------



## Divas212

MDD- congrats and I really hope it stays sticky  
Max- any news? 

AFM- I passed a very small brown slimy thing, I know tmi, on Thursday night and sincerely hope it's old implantation blood, the back ache has got quite bad now, which I don't useually get. I read up and caught up with everyone yesterday and saw that MDD and Max were testing this morning and totally had a change of heart for testing, kinda feel we've been in it together for the past few days and...... An instant BFP, can't quite believe it cautiously happy but it's the quickest BFP I have ever had so fingers crossed it stays


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yay, congratulations Divas, that is brilliant news! Sounds like the brown blood was IP, certainly fits the time frame.

Still thinking of you Max!   xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Divas, did you have 1 or 2 embies transferred this time? I can't remember x


----------



## Divas212

MDD- I had one put back and still have a frozen one left x


----------



## Lexan

Congratulations MDD and Diva!! Keep them coming ladies.


----------



## kitkatd

Had my scan yesterday and all fine for the FET which will be on friday.
I haven't got past this stage before with a frozen cycle so excited but also scared 
Roll on next friday and then the dreaded 2ww


----------



## Bahhumbug

Great to log on and see such good news this morning!
Congratulations! X


----------



## gaynorann

Mrs.M - Congratulations on being PUPO, how fantastic you still have 2 frozen left (not that you will need them x

Waterbaby - Congratulations on being PUPO also, Hope the next 2 weeks goes smothy for you x

Lexan - Hope everything stays on track for your transfer as planned x

ModernDayDelilah - Congrats on your BFP, i was always told a line is a line no matter how faint, hope its a sticky bean x

Divas - Huge congrats on your BFP x

Kitkatd - Good luck for your FET on Friday x

AFM - Im probably not going to be posting much this next 2 weeks, going camping with the parents, ill keep reading but i know signal is rubbish where we are going so might not be able to post.


----------



## Mrs.M

Wow MDD & Divas! Fantastic news!!  Huge congrats to you both!! How many days past transfer are you? Bet you're both on Cloud 9!

Water baby OTD is 9th July, although I know I will cave and test early!...What about you? Hope you're taking it easy! It's abit hard to rest with a toddler, but he's being very well behaved and even slept well last night - it's like he knows!

Gaynorann have a lovely time camping, hope the weather stays good & what a perfect distraction!!

Max, any news?

SDD how are you?

Lex an hope all goes smoothly!  

Kitkat good luck for your transfer!  

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Divas212

Mrs M - I'm 9 days post 5dt, it hasn't quite sunk in yet and I don't think I can truly believe until after hb scan but yeah I'm over the moon thank you, good luck for your cycle x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations MDD and Divas! Fab news. 

Definitely take it easy Mrs M, I'll have the same toddler-related lack of rest so I sympathise.  I'm doing ok... stressed and nervous, but it'll all work out I know.

Enjoy your camping holiday gaynorann.

Good luck for next week kitkatd.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well. I'm off for a girl's night out tonight to try to relax a bit - only thing missing will be alcohol!


----------



## Max 2012

Hi everyone

Congratulations MDD and Divas. Divas I can see that you were 9dp5dt, MDD what are you today? Thats fantastic news for you both. Well I chickened out and didn't test this morning.  Im only8dp3dt and with my bfp last time only being very very faint at 9dp3dt so I decided to do the same this time so will test in the morning  

I took my little boy and one of my dogs to a local carnival today to take my kind off things. I entered my dog into a fun dog show there and he came 1st in the most handsome dog category. Such a proud mummy to my Staffy boy lol. It was nice to be able to enjoy a day out and not have to sit about analysing every symtom.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Good luck for the morning Max, fingers crossed we can make it a full house of BFPs!   I am only 5dp6dt today, but naughty testing really! xx


----------



## Divas212

Max- good luck for the morning, let us know how you get on, got everything crossed for you!! Congrats for your staffy pup, we have a staffy too altho he's been quite poorly recently with cancer but he seems to be recovering well from his surgery


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks MDD and Divas.  Hope we can make it a full house for us tomorrow.  . I will let you know how I get on.

Sorry to hear your staffy has been unwell. Fingers Crossed he gets the all clear for you soon! I have 2 Staffies. A girl who is 12 and my boy is 4 now. They are like your babies aren't they


----------



## Divas212

Max - they really are fur babies, they think they got all the cancer which was thankfully a low grade cancer, he just isn't healing very fast due to his age of 12, he's fed up of the cone but tolerated everything so well!! It wasn't the best timing with my treatment but all appears to have worked out well so far....long may it continue


----------



## KateMart

Wow I've missed loads. Congrats on the BFPs, wonderful news!  

Good luck tomorrow Max, I really hope it's a BFP for you! Lovely news on your dog, I love staffies. Ours is a JRT cross and totally mental  . 

Hope you had a good girls night SSD! We have the in laws down and I have to admit I had a glass of wine at lunch time. Not the best idea considering the antibiotics on top of the other meds! Xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Divas, did you test again this morning? No testing for me, so will wait it out until tomorrow.

Max, thinking of you, really hope you got a positive xx


----------



## Max 2012

Good Morning Ladies

We have our full house! I got my   this morning . Faint line (as expected) but very visible. Exactly the same as when I got my bfp last time.  Still can't believe it! Woke up feeling sick this morning but was not sure if it was the nerves or the hormones. 

Have a good weekend ladies


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning ladies I last posted on page 28 so lots has happened on here since then! Just wanted to say huge congratulations to those who have got BFPs - Max, MDD and Divas - what fab news. I hope the positive outcomes continue on this board and through the rest of the summer. Take care of yourselves and wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies x


----------



## danceintherain

Wow congratulations Max that's brilliant news!!! Weekend celebrations are in order! They say sickness is a sign of a healthy pregnancy so maybe that's some consolation  

Congrats to MMD and Divas too! When are your scan dates? Xx 


Btw My transfer date is Friday and I start gestone today. Has anyone injected gestone? It's the intramuscular jab - normally fine with the jabs but nervous about this one ...


----------



## Lexan

Congratulations Max!! FET girls doing it for 2015, hope it continues and we all get our BFPs 

Lex xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Max AMAZING news!!! So pleased for you!     xxxxxxx


----------



## gaynorann

Congratulations Max2012


----------



## Max 2012

Thank you everyone.  Really hoping this is a lucky thread for us all.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yay, sooo pleased Max, congratulations! This must be a lucky thread, hope the rest of you girls all get you BFPs too  

danceintherain, no scan date yet as clinic won't book one until OTD (Thurs for me). Sorry I don't have any experience with gestone, only the dreaded pessaries! 

I still haven't told anyone, not even hubby! I think because it was faint I want to test again in the morning to make sure the lines are progressing. Will definitely tell him tomorrow. x


----------



## Max 2012

MDD I will be testing again every morning until OTD of Thursday too. I will also get my scan date then too. I have rang the hospital this morning and they have said I still need to do another test on Thursday but as I'm on a natural cycle that I should take this result as a positive even though its 4 days earlier than test date. 

Your doing well not telling hubhy. I'm rubbish at keeping things to myself lol. He has gone on a 10k charity run this morning so I rang him on his way there and told him the news and we had a little cry on the phone together.  A happy cry that is.


----------



## Water Baby

Morning and a big congratulations to max and the other BFP's it's amazing news and helps to keep all us ladies waiting a bit more positive xx

Mrs.M they have given me a test day of the 10th but don't know what I'll do yet as think it will be a long two weeks. I am managing to rest my other half has been amazing. I don't have an issue with a toddler as this is my first I am trying for, how old is yours? I met they help to keep your mind occupied a bit don't they which wil hopefully help xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Toddlers do keep you occupied, but also tire you out! It does help to pass the time though, less obsessing about symptoms (although here is still a bit of obsessing going on in this house   ) xx


----------



## Divas212

Max - many congrats so happy we have got a full house  
MDD - I haven't tested again this morning, we go for beta tomorrow morning, just want to know the number to settle my mind a bit, I'm super tired and still have pains in radiating from the front to my back, oh and the (.) (.)'s are SOOO sore, do u have any 'symptom's'


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Pretty persistent nausea is my biggest symptom so far. Also getting the abdo pains and twinges, and feeling worn out (although I have been busy and haven't slept well the last couple of days). Boobs are just starting to feel a little tender, it was never a major symptom for me in my last pregnancy though. Super good luck for your beta tomorrow! xx


----------



## Water Baby

MDD- yes I can imagine they are tiring I know what it's like when I have my niece or nephew and that's only for a short space of time lol I can relate with the obsessing I was really bad on  my fresh cycle but trying to not get too bad this time... Not holding my breath though 

Divas- good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Max!


----------



## KateMart

Yay congrats Max!  

Good luck for tomorrow Divas xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Lovely lines on a frer this morning, told hubby too   . His first reaction was, "Why are you testing early?"   . I had to explain to him that if we were ttc naturally this actually wouldn't be early to test (I am due AF today), and the clinics just cover their backs with the test date they give us. After that he was happy, although we are of course cautious at this early stage. So excited to be sharing the journey with Max and Divas!

Hope the beta is great this morning Divas   xx


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hello ladies
Big congratulations to mmm max and divas
Hopefully another diva will be joining you
I'm anxiously waiting to hear if our embryo thaws this morning then the next step.......
I've been too scared to post but seeing all your positivity gives me strength and hope

Hope to be updating you all later    
Diva


----------



## Divas212

MDD - great news about the lines and DH is ok with the test, it's natural for them to worry 

Just getting ready for the trip to the clinic, DW has offered to drive after my dizzy/weak/faint yesterday, gee I felt awful!! Not too bad this morning and my DW driving is stressful in itself lol bless she isn't the best of drivers but she's fussing and doing her best so I'll just have to grin and bear the drive hahaha


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Welcome Diva! I'm sure ai recognise your name, we're you on the Liverpool Women's thread? Either that or we may have been cycle buddies. Fingers crossed for thaw this morning, I hope they don't keep you waiting long  

Divas, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit unwell, but hopefully it's a good sign that you have a strong little mite in there   xx


----------



## Water Baby

MDD that's fantastic news so happy for you.

Good luck this morning for both Divas212 and diva Las Vegas please keep us posted  I hope you both get good news xx


----------



## Lexan

Morning ladies,

Diva21- Good luck for your beta  today

Diva lassvegas - praying your embryos survive the thaw this morning.keep us posted 

Hi everyone

Lex xx


----------



## Divas212

Just got the call from the clinic, they wanted beta to be over 100 and mine was 273!! Super happy, scan is 2 weeks tomorrow so the next 2ww has commenced thank you for all your wishes and hope you all get your BFP xx


----------



## Water Baby

Divas212 - massive congratulations I am so happy for you I bet you are over the moon xxx


----------



## Divas212

I don't know what to think now, I'v just been to the toilet and as I wiped there was brown blood very small amount but with a very tiny clot, clinic is shut now can history really be repeating itself for a third time, I'm so worried


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Divas, don't panic! It could v easily be implantation bleeding, it can come out long after implantation has occurred. The fact that it is brown is a good thing. Do you have a number for EPU? You can always ring them if you're worried. they might not be able to do much at this stage, but it might put your mind at ease a bit to speak to someone.   that all is ok for you, your beta number is excellent! xx


----------



## maisewo2

Hi , do you mind if I join your discussion?  I am currently on day 10 of my 2ww with an FET cycle. I am sorry I'm not great with the lingo yet. X


----------



## KateMart

Hey all, hope everyone is ok. Divas try not to worry. I would ask for a second beta though if I were you, then if the numbers are doubling it will give you peace of mind. Your number is really good though so sounds like it's implantation bleeding, I hear it is very common xx

Welcome new ladies and Good luck!

MDD great news on the strong BFP  

This feels like a very lucky thread


----------



## Lexan

Diva212 that beta level is really good and with brown spotting I wouldn't worry too much. If it gets worse then by all means go to your epu.

Welcome massiewo2!


----------



## Divas212

I'm going to phone first thing and insist on another beta, my DW says it could be the fragmin or breakthrough or a million and 1 other things, it's just with my previous 2 mc, I'm scared to death urgh the worry never ends!


----------



## Water Baby

Aww I can't imagine what you are going through divas212 but try to keep positive as it may just be implantation bleeding like others have said.

Hi massiewo2 and welcome how are you finding the 2ww  and don't worry about the lingo I'm not great with that either xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hope it's just an implantation bleed Divas, hope you can get another beta done tomorrow to put your mind at rest.

Hi maiswo, good luck for OTD.

Hi everyone else.  I'm booked in for ET tomorrow lunchtime - eek!


----------



## KateMart

Ooh good luck SSD xx


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hello ladies
All went very well today we have an embryo onboard. Now for the two week wait
OTD 10th July

Good luck  
Diva las vegas


----------



## KateMart

Congrats on being PUPO diva Las Vegas!xx


----------



## Water Baby

Brilliant news diva Las Vegas, same OTD as me let's hope we stay sane 😃xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Congrats on being PUPO Diva!

Will be thinkin of you tomorrow SSD, hope all goes well   x


----------



## Max 2012

Hello

Divas 212 can't believe I just read your post as exactly the same has happened to me today.  It's been like that for me most of the day today too. I have been having brown with a tiny bit of pink discharge throughout the day. Nothing like full af, and not very heavy at all,  but I have been so worried all day. Dh has too! It has stopped and I haven't had any since about 4.30pm but I'm going to do another first response test in the morning as this gave me a very clear line on Sunday morning. The Internet cheepies are not the best you can hardly see anything on them. So as long as the line is there I will feel more relaxed.  I have read that it could be implantation bleeding and that having this kind of bleed at time af would be due is very common. I guess we will just both just have to keep our fingers crossed that its nothing more than just our little embies settling in. Your beta sounds very promising.  My hospital dont offer blood tests I just have to poas on Thursday morning and ring them. I do feel nervous about testing in the morning though.  Im scared there will be no line there anymore. 

Thats great news that your transfer went well DLV. Congrats on being pupo.

SSD good luck for your transfer tomorrow. 

Thats great you have strong lines on your FRER. I am using them too. Didn't do one this morning but will be praying for a nice strong line like you tomorrow morning.  

Hi to all the other Ladies.


----------



## Divas212

Max - it has only happened the once today and I hold my breath every time I have been to the loo since. It was only a very ting amount of brown when I wiped but still it was there and has freaked me out due to my previous mc's, but had nothing since thankfully, I'm going to insist on another beta! Hope and prey the blood dosen't continue for either of us and everything is ok! X


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Divas and Max, you can never be 100%, but from what both of you are saying it sounds very much like implantation bleeding. Just to reassure you a little, I had some spotting in my last pregnancy between 6 and 8 day past 5dt. It wasn't full AF, but more than I thought IB would be. I was in tears as I was convinced it was over (after having a MC a few months earlier). I had cramping also. But, the next day it stopped, and I went on to have a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful baby   . I was actually almost worried this time as I HADN'T had IB! Fingers crossed we all have lovely sticky beans xx


----------



## Water Baby

Morning id really like to hear someone's opinion I am absolutely gutted this morning and so angry with myself I normally take 7 x 2mg estradiol tablets at 10pm every night and for some reason I sat bolt upright at 6am today remembering I forgot last nights. I can't believe I could be so stupid especially as this ivf process is all I think about. I quicky took my 7 this morning but am scared I have ruined my chances. I am going to ring the clinic when they open but they will probably think I am stupid and don't care enough about the ivf if I forgot a simple thing like taking my pills and that couldn't be further from the truth 😭


----------



## Mrs.M

Divas & Max it definitely sounds likes implantation bleeding, it's really common & actually a reassuring sign - just keep telling yourself that. I hope it settles for you both, keep us updated today!

SDD good luck for your transfer today, hope all goes smoothly!

Waterbaby, honestly I wouldn't worry - I don't think it will change the outcome at all. Its not like it was more than 24 hours. See what the clinic say but I don't think it should make any difference, don't be so hard on yourself for forgetting, we're all human   How is it going in the 2ww for you? I have noticed anything at all, I think i'll test on Sunday    xxxxxxxx


----------



## Water Baby

Sorry SDD I meant to wish you good luck for today too xx

Thanks Mrs.M I hope you are right, I am trying not to stress as I know that won't help me either.. As for the wait nothing really to report except a little aching like af pain (but that could be in my head) or a symptons from the meds. I can't decide when to test yet but like you a week on Friday just seems to far away x


----------



## Diva las vegas

Good luck with ET today SDD 

Water baby sorry can't help I don't know anything about your meds

Hope and pray Divas and Max's bleeding has settled........

Mrs M and water baby am symptom watching like mad lots of abdo twinges but they were happening even before transfer so don't really count


Going quietly  
Diva


----------



## Water Baby

Finally got hold of my clinic and they have said it's fine I did right to take the tablets this morning and to take as normal again tonight and it should not effect my outcome as was only a few hours I am sooo relieved x

Diva Las Vegas - I know this 2ww is a killer isn't it I keep telling myself I'm being positive but I know deep down I'm questioning everything xx


----------



## Max 2012

Just a quick one as I'm at work.  But no blood since 4.30pm yesterday, so fingers crossed it was just implantation. I didn't have it with my previous pregnancy so it did scare me really. Did a first response test again this morning and second line came up straight away so feel reassured for now. Only 2 more days until OTD.

will catch up on here tonight.


----------



## Divas212

Ov had a tiny bit of brown this morning as I wiped, hardly anything really and nothing since, rang the clinic and going for another beta in the morning... Holding my breath everytime I have go to the loo, this stress is far worse than the 2ww!! Clinic said they only worry if it's red and to go straight there if it's red  urgh just wish I could fast forward the next few weeks x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm officially PUPO! Hopefully Thor is getting cosy in there.  OTD is 13th.


----------



## Louise4

I'm sorry, I'm still catching up with all the posts but congrats to all that have their bfp's and those pupo ladies 😀 

Af arrived yesterday so I have my scan on the 8th July 😃 I'm having a natural cycle, does anyone know what I should expect from this protocol? 

Xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Divas and Max, sounds good to me, keeping everything crossed you get no more bleeding  

SSD - Congrats on PUPO! Hope the 2ww goes speedily for you.

Louise - I just did natural FET, all it involved was testing for ovulation and home, and going in for transfer, that's it! xx


----------



## danceintherain

Hi Louise. Natural cycles are comparatively easy! I just had a couple of scans to check my lining and then poas to check Lh surge. After the Lh surge I was booked in for transfer. No meds at all...  X


----------



## Water Baby

Congratulations SSD

Divas212and max it's sounding more positive for you both I have everything crossed it all works out for you xx


----------



## KateMart

Congrats on being PUPU SSD! 

Welcome Louise and best of luck. I'm jealous of the natural cycle, I'd love to do one!

Max and divas hope you are both coping ok. Like others have said it sounds really positive with the stronger HPT for you Max and the high HCG you had Divas. Good luck for the test tomorrow, the waiting really is a nightmare!

Water baby glad it was ok with the tablets.

I'm due to up my oestrogen to three tablets a day tomorrow, it's a nightmare to remember. I've got to book my intralipids in for next week.  A bit nervous but my mum is coming with me so that will help!xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Congratulations SSD! And max i hope you are hanging in there ok...

AFM Im having a down day. Been sniffing for 3 weeks and taking proG for 3 days and i swear i have felt nothing on either. At all. Should be feeling relieved i'm symptom-free but the sniffing gave me awful headaches when i did it for ivf and so with nothing at all it feels like its all happening to someone else. Its my birthday tomorrow and DH is being very sweet and wrapping presenta down stairs - he's abs crap at wrapping, its a family joke - but for me it Just represents a fourth birthday when we say to ourselves this will be our year. Feeling rather useless, fat and washed-up this evening!!

What a rubbish post; sorry!
Xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Ahh Bahhumbug, sending huge   your way. We all have those down days. Allow yourself to be sad for a while, have a cry if you need to, then go out and enjoy your birthday tomorrow. Fingers crossed in a few short weeks those feelings will be replaced with the elation of a BFP .

Happy Birthday! xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Thanks MDD 
I know i'm being a pleb but sometimes it Can't be helped!
X


----------



## Mrs.M

Glad it all went smoothly SDD, hope you're taking it easy!

Divas its good that you're getting another beta, keep us informed!! And Max great news about the strong test  

Waterbaby i'm pleased that the clinic weren't concerned about the tablets, I hope that's reassured you a bit. I have had a slow day at work & have been symptom spotting like mad but nothing   I feel completely normal. I was looking back at my notes from my fresh transfer in 2012 (which resulted in my gorgeous 2yr old) and back then I tested 8dp a 5dt and it was a bfp....so i think i'll go ahead and test on sunday (which will actually be 9dp 5dt)    

Katemart it's good that things are progressing!  

Bahhumbug we all have those days. I'm up and down all the time, thinking it'll work one minute and then thinking i'll never get pregnant again. We're all here


----------



## Water Baby

Aww bahhumbug bless you it's awful when you feel like that especially with it being your birthday but as Mrs.M says we are all here for you whenever you need a rant  

Thanks Mrs.M I do feel a lot better and have taken my pills tonight so there will be no repeat of this morning!!
I know what you mean about symptom spotting I'm doing the same I feel like I have af pains a lot (well it's a full ache) but apparently they can be a side effect of the pessaries so don't know what to think. But that's the only one I have had. Did you get symptoms with your first pregnancy xx


----------



## Water Baby

Meant to put dull ache not full ache oops xx


----------



## Water Baby

Happy birthday bahhumbug hope you're feeling better today xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Thank you for being lovely, water baby.
I had a bad night and a most undignified blub on a colleague this morning but will try to make the best of it now. 
How are you? X


----------



## Water Baby

Hi Bahhumbug - Just on my lunch break and thought id check in. I am doing ok just hard to think of anything else though isnt it. I take it like me you have a good friend at work you can talk to and maybe that blub is exactly what you needed. I meant to ask the other day but forgot can you tell me what this sniffing you are doing is please? I might be being blonde but I have never heard of it.


----------



## Bahhumbug

Ha - the sniffing is the Suprecur, drug for down-regulating.
It tastes a bit odd when it goes from nose to mouth but is preferable to injections!

Yes, i did have my blub with a friend and it helped to have someone know why ive been hiding all birthday long! Realised i'd have been 12 weeks to day so that was a big grim on top. Anyway, this thread is about looking forwards, not so much back, so Onwards!! Xx


----------



## Divas212

Just thought I'd let you all know, had the second beta test and just got the result of 724, the relief is unbelievable, cautiously excited now altho extremely early days yet, scan a week on Tuesday fx, Max & MDD how are you getting on?

Bahhumbug- happy birthday x


----------



## KateMart

Yay Divas that's great news ! 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Bahhumbug happy birthday, hope you are feeling a bit better.   I think the DR drugs can make you feel a bit low, I had a few tears when on them too. The oestrogen should even things out a bit. 

Mrs M, not too long til you can test. I don't think I will make it to 9dp5dt this time - although HCG wise it's supposed to be the most reliabnle time to wait until...

AFM intralipids booked in for next Thursday, my lining scan is wednesday. If that's all fine transfer 15 July!

xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Fantastic news Divas! Wooohoo


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Amazing news Divas! I know there's still a log way to go, but you can really start to celebrate now, sounds like your little one is going strong! Thanks for asking after me! It's OTD tomorrow, so will be able to get a scan date which I'm looking forward to! Took an internet cheapie I had that came wih my Ov tests this morning. Got a positive, but was a little worried as was expecting the line to be a little darker? Obvs only had the FRER to compare it to, and I have read that ICs are notorious for giving fainter positives. Will just have to sit tight until the morning when I will take my other FRER and CBD which will hopefully reassure me! No bleeding though, and feeling the nausea and tiredness every day, although this heat isn't helping! 

Hope you're keeping well Max xx


----------



## Water Baby

Congratulations divas that's amazing news  

Thanks for explaining to me bahhumbug I hope you didn't mind me asking and yes that's right positive thoughts from now on I am trying to do the same  

MDD - hope everything goes well in the morning I am sure it will

Hope all other ladies are doing ok xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Brill news Divas!! So pleased for you and you must both feel so much more relaxed now! Not long to wait until your scan either  

MDD, I remember the internet cheapies never getting very dark in my first pregnancy, even when the clearblue came up 3+. Let us know your scan date tomorrow  

KateMart good news about the transfer date - that doesn't seem far away at all, hope it goes quickly for you.

Waterbaby how are you? Any symptoms? Have u decided when to test yet? I've had some cramps and mild period aches today but nothing significant. In my first pregnancy I remember getting a pulling sensation for afew days, then I woke up on 8dpt and just 'knew' I was pregnant, so that's why I tested so early. I'm starting to get nervous about testing now    

Hi to everyone, hope all is well


----------



## Water Baby

Hi Mrs.M I am doing ok I think, still only the stomach cramps and odd twinge but like I say that could just be the pessaries no other symptons as yet. How are you doing? Think like you I will test early Im thinking maybe Monday or Tuesday after my partner has left for work though as he wants me to wait and don't want to get his hopes up or let him down if I don't have to. I just wish I could click my fingers and know the outcome


----------



## Divas212

Thanks all, feel a little more relaxed but too scared to totally believe just yet!!

MDD- good luck for the morning, I think dif tests have dif ranges for detecting Hcg so don't worry too much!! 

Good luck to everyone else testing soon xx


----------



## Max 2012

Evening ladies

Wow we having an almighty storm going on tonight (in Manchester). Anyone else having one too? I'm not surprised though after how hot it has been today. 

Divas thats great news about your betas. Wow scan in 12 days time you must be so excited.

Happy birthday barhumbug. Hope you are feeling better tonight and being able to enjoy your birthday. 

MDD its OTD for you too tommorrow. Do you know how many weeks you get your scan at? It seems Divas is around 6 weeks and mine will be around 8 weeks. I too have internet cheapies that are supposed to ge 10miu put the line is so faint it looks like there is no line at all. But good old first response is showing me nice clear lines so will just stick with my last one of those for my final test in the morning. 

Hi waterbaby, SSD and Mrs M hope you are all doing ok.

Kate mart only a couple of weeks till transfer,  all sounding good.  

Well still having the brown discharge. It's not loads and its been stop start since Monday. Been testing in the mornings and I am still getting a positive second line and boobs are giving out positive signs too lol. Its my OTD in the morning so will ring hospital with my result and see what they say about the discharge. Plus I will also get my scan date too. I have to wait till I'm 8 weeks for the scan which seems longer than others on here.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Happy OTD Max! I was too nervous to sleep, so have gotten up and tested, blazing positive on first response (the test line showed before the control!), and a 2-3 on he digi, phew! Will ring the clinic when they open at 8.15am. 

Max we had a huge thunderstorm over Runcorn (not too far from you!), it was amazing, my favourite weather . We will get a scan booked about 3 weeks from now, so 7 and a bit weeks, eek! 

A water Baby and Mrs M, hi king of you, hope the 2ww isn't driving you too potty! xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sorry, don't know what happened there! Should read *Water Baby and *thinking


----------



## Divas212

Max - we're just outside manchester too and got the storm, absolutely amazing we loved it!! I'm excited but scared all at the same time, on constant knicker watch but nothing since thankfully!! Clinic said prob implantation or breakthrough and due to the fragmin they were not surprised!! We have a scan at 6 weeks and 8 weeks x

MDD- great news on the fr hpt, that's what happened with ours the line showing before control line  let us know scan date x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

How funny that we're all so close!   x


----------



## Water Baby

MDD -congratulations really pleased for you this seems to be a lucky thread xx

I'm from s****horpe and no storm here so the air has not cleared at all and it's already roasting but shouldn't complain really it's better than rain xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

I really hope it's a lucky thread for all!

Scan booked for 23rd, I'll be 7+2   xx


----------



## gaynorann

Congratulations on the OTD BFP and beta results, I'm also near Manchester but down south camping at moment but DH still at home and sent me a video of the storm ⚡💦☔


----------



## Max 2012

That's great news MDD. Unfortunately my line wasn't blazing this morning. Still positive but more blood today with streaks of red now plus a dull ache on my side.  So sat in epu now waiting to be seen.  Really don't hold out much hope now. I left work really upset just after dinner and come straight here. My husband is being so optimistic but I just know things are coming to a end.  Will update you on how I get on though.


----------



## KateMart

Oh Max I'm sorry to hear that  . Is the line darker than it was last time you tested?

Hope EPU goes ok. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Oh Max I'm so sorry to read this, please don't loose hope. Will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

So sorry to read your update Max, I really hope all is well in there, it's not over yet! Sending big   , glad your husband is there to support you xxx


----------



## Diva las vegas

Oh max so sorry you are going through this worry
I hope and pray your little one is strong   
Diva Las Vegas


----------



## Water Baby

Aww max so sorry to hear what you are going through I have everything crossed that it turns out ok for you. Sending you a  Xx


----------



## Divas212

Max I know exactly how your feeling, this ivf journey is so cruel at times. Fingers crossed that everything will be ok, be kind to yourselves, take some time out from work maybe a weekend away to try keep your mind off what's going on....big hugs to you both!!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hope everything is ok Max


----------



## Max 2012

Thank you all for being really nice, but I'm bleeding alot now. Had my bloods taken this afternoon and have to go back on Saturday for a repeat test. They said bleeding doesn't necessarily mean its over, but I feel like af in full swing now,  so I kind of know its over really. Feel so sad that after 5 days of being pregnant that its now over. I just feel exhausted from this emotional roller coaster. Part of me wants to get straight back onto another transfer next month and part of me just wants to move on and be happy with the Son I have.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Oh Max, how awful. It seems so unfair that those of us who go through so much to even get pregnant in the first place can still suffer the pain of miscarriage on top of everything else. I want to give you words of comfort, but I know how it is when you just feel in your heart that it's over, I felt the same during my mc. I will hold out hope for you though, you just never know. Huge   coming your way xx


----------



## Divas212

Max - you don't have to be making any decisions yet, this ivf is so tough, take time for you and your family, wait and see what happens on Saturday. Big big hugs to you xx


----------



## kitkatd

Hi max don't give up hope yet. I joined a support group at Saint Mary's and one of the girls there bleed quite a lot and she was still pregnant and has just had her first scan and all is ok.
I have my fingers crossed it's all ok for you. 
I am having the fet tomorrow, I am excited but scared then the dreaded 2ww


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Good luck for transfer Kit Kat!   xx


----------



## kitkatd

Thanks


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks kitkad, divas and mdd. I keep reading of people who say they had big af type bleeds early on and everything was ok. I'm preparing myself for the worst but still have a little bit of hope that we might be lucky. 

Yeah I ended up at st marys epu today Kitkad.  Will speak with the ivf unit tommorrow to explain what is going on too as they didn't call me back after I left a message with a lady there this morning about my bfp.(that was before the big bleed) she said she would get a nurse to call me back with a scan date but nobody did. Good luck with the transfer tommorrow.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kitkatd

Max they have been a bit rubish recently with getting back to people. When I has scan it said 8.30 on bit of paper, after waiting 50 minutes I asked a nurse what was going on only to be told my scan was at 10.30 - they had forgot to change the time on the sheet !


----------



## Bahhumbug

Still thinking about you Max and sending all good vibes. I hope you can get some sleep soon.

Good luck for transfer, KitKat. Exciting!


----------



## Water Baby

Good luck today kitkatd hope everything goes ok xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Good luck kitkatd!


----------



## KateMart

Max sorry to hear what you're going through. It really isn't fair. Hoping that test on Saturday has some positive news for you. 

Kitkatd good luck for today xx


----------



## Autumnal

Hi all
I haven't been on here for a while ...just wondering how everyone is doing during this hard 2ww. 
I'm on my 4th cycle which is an FET trqansfered yesterday. 3 previous failed IVF-ICSI. Trying to keep hopeful its really so so hard to do...
This cycle had endo scratch, intralipids, clexane & aspirin...If this doesnt work...i have no idea!...feeling pretty glum today while those around me are bouncing around with hopeful grins...
Having a fair amount of cramps, which gets worse on moving...think i had this previous cycles but cant blame it on egg retrieval this time...the cramps started pretty much on way home in car and havent really gone since...I promised myself i wouldnt google...but that was yesterday and i have been googling like a mad woman today...and surprise surprise im wound up like a coil. 
This is hard. Hope all ok and sending positive thoughts x


----------



## kitkatd

Hi all 
FET went well and they used the first frozen embryo. Have a test date foe 16th July, I need to try and chill for the next two weeks. 
I have my Zita West Cd that i listen to at night and have stuff I can get on with without causing too much stretching and that.
Good luck to everyone else going through this process. 
I know i'm not too active on here but it's nice that people can offer support.
*Autumnal* - Fingers crossed that all is ok and this is your time, I know it's hard but try to stay positive, I have met a few people along the way that are going through IVF, some with really complicated problems and most of them have got pregnant, sometimes not straight away but they have got there, it always gives me hope


----------



## Autumnal

Thankyou Kitkatd and well done on your FET fingers crossed.
Yeah I just need to relax and wait, I think I was having a moment  ..feel better than I did x my test day is 12th July take care and positive thoughts xxx


----------



## KateMart

Congrats on being PUPO Kitkatd! I have the Zita West CD. It always sends me to sleep, which can only be a good thing  

Autumnal, good luck! Cramps after ET are pretty common I think - certainly nothing to worry about. I am having intralipids too, have you had them before? How did you find them?

xx


----------



## danceintherain

Max, sorry to hear your news  

I had my transfer this morning. This will be my 6th. One hatching blast transferred and test date is 14th July. 

Autumnal, hope the tww  passes quickly for you. Ive had a few unsuccessful cycles too and am just concentrating on taking each day as it comes. I found acupuncture helpful. It's thought to improve implantation rates and might help with your cramping. It helps with relaxation and blood flow. Last cycle I had acupuncture a couple of days after transfer and did get implantation. I've used the circle and bloom audios in the past too, for relaxation.

Positive thoughts all round xx


----------



## Autumnal

Thanks KateMart...Intralipids were fine, bit odd having the liquid going in...just to look at really cos its bright white!! but felt nothing...and really hope it works. Best of luck with yours xx
Danceintherain thankyou too...I was having a pretty crappy day but mum came and sorted me out...yes acupuncture ive thought of each cycle but havent gone as far as doing it...perhaps i will look ito it during the wait...or at least do some nice things rather than googleing ridiculous questions. 
Best of luck to both of you and all during this wait xxxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

kitkatd - Enjoy being PUPO; glad ET went well for you and your little frostie thawed nicely.

Autumnal - This is hard. I think sometimes having someone else tell you that helps! Cramping is normal and it's impossible to say whether it's implantation or the treatment not working. It would be very easy for me to tell you to stay away from Google but I can't stay away either. 

Max - Hope you're ok. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm 3dp5dt now and slowly going mad.


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hi 
This is such a hard journey, my heart goes out to those who got BFN or are struggling
I've been there and feel the pain
A loss and afailed cycle has more than dinted my hope levels
One day at a time ...... Plenty of treats are a distraction 
Quietly going crazy I don't seem to be able to concentrate properly
I'm reading this sites topics every moment searching for reassurance 

On a brighter note I've ordered some clear blue tests which won't arrive until wed or Thursday and OTD 10th July

So in theory, I wont be testing until Wed. With a 5-6 day blastocyst transferred on the 29th June I hope I'm not testing too early

Good luck lovely ladies


----------



## Mrs.M

kitkatd glad the FET went smoothly  

Max, hope you're doing ok. Keep us updated tomorrow  

SDD I have gone crazy too  

Waterbaby any symptoms yet?

Well I can't decide when to test   I had planned to test on sunday (9dpt 5dt) but the closer Sunday gets the more scared I get that it might be all over, so I don't know if to wait longer. You're so right ladies, this journey is really really hard xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I will be surprised if I make it to Tuesday (7dpt) Mrs M


----------



## Mrs.M

Lol SDD, last time I was desperate to test! But this time I'm really scared! xxx


----------



## Water Baby

Really pleased it went well today for you kitkatd

Mrs.M  no still no symptons except stomach cramps and lower back ache but not sure if that's good or bad, keep thinking they are period pains but then tell myself they might be a good thing. I've been swinging back and forth for the last few days and I am driving myself mad. How about you?

SSD and Diva Las Vegas I feel for you it's so hard isn't it x


----------



## Divas212

Max - how are you? Thinking about u xx

MDD - how are you? Any symptoms?

AFM - I'm exhausted, feeling fat n bloated, few waves of nausea but nothing really to complain about, still getting funny pains kinda like period pains but different, can't wait until a week in tuesday for the scan!!


----------



## Max 2012

Hello, 

Just a quick update from me. Well as expected I have today had it confirmed that I have had an early miscarriage. Bloods on Thursday showed very low positive and today they were negative.  Will ring IVF unit tomorrow to discuss next attempt but I believe I will have to wait a few months to allow my cycles to get back to normal.Good luck to those starting treatment soon and those waiting to test.  And MDD and Divas wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.  Will keep popping on to see how you are all getting on.


----------



## Divas212

Max, big hugs to you, I have been there and know how you feel!! After my last mc I had to have two normal AF's before starting again and to be honest I needed that time, we had a holiday away in that time and it did us both the world of good. Be kind to yourself and thank you x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh Max  I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself and good luck.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

So sorry to hear that Max, it's a horrible situation. I hope you have lots of support around you to help you through. Will be thinking of you when you decide to try again. Lots of   xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Thinking of you Max and hoping you are kind to yourself and take the time you need. It is horrible and I am thinking of you. X


----------



## Water Baby

Max such sad news I really do feel for you, take care of yourself and I wish you all the luck for your future attempts xxxxxx


----------



## KateMart

Max that's awful news, I'm so sorry   Xx


----------



## Water Baby

Hi everyone hope you're all doing ok xx

Mrs.M how are you? Any symptons yet? Did you do a test this morning? I've been thinking of you xx


----------



## Autumnal

Hi all 
Max so sorry to hear your news  ...massive thoughts its very tough x a holiday as divas12 suggested is a very good idea, doing something nice for yourself. Best of luck to you for future.


----------



## Mrs.M

Max I'm so sorry to read your sad news   It's so unfair. I hope you & your partner are both doing ok. Thinking of you  

Divas & MDD hope you're both ok & having lots of symptoms  

Waterbaby how are u feeling?

Well after feeling quite negative all week I was suddenly hit with loads of symptoms yesterday. Sore boobs, backache & nausea. So I went ahead & tested this morning & it's a BFP!!!!! I know there's a long way to go yet but me & the hubby are over the moon & feeling very lucky    

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Divas212

Mrs M - congratulations  

I'm still having tiny bits of brown spotting but clinic have tried to reassure me that it can be quite normal, lots of symptoms, extremely tired, waves of nausea now and again, very sore boobs.... Few what I think are cravings but not sure of that yet...scan a week on Tuesday fx all ok x


----------



## Water Baby

O Mrs.M that's amazing news I had been wondering if you had done one I am so happy for you really I am 😃
I have told my other half and now I think we might try one in the morning but still a bit nervous 😁 as I have a period type ache in my stomach but I think some people do from the meds even though they are pregnant don't they? 

Fingers crossed things turn out well for you divas212 xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Thanks Waterbaby   I sooo hope it's good news for you too. I've been getting lots of period type aches, I did last time up until about 8 weeks. I'll be checking in the morning for an update! Exciting   xxxx


----------



## Water Baby

Thanks Mrs.M that actually makes me feel a lot better I will of course let you know in the morning fingers crossed I am lucky like you, it would be nice to go through the whole process together 😄


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Mrs M


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Ahh congratulations Mrs M, great news! When's OTD? I am feeling sooo tired this weekend! Just had DD's Christening today so it's been a busy few days, but I'm totally pooped! Little nausea here and there and generally bloated. Sore back too. Just counting down the days until scan day!

Water Baby, good luck for when you test   xx


----------



## KateMart

Yay congrats Mrs m! Great news xx


----------



## danceintherain

Mrs M!! 

Good luck for tomorrow morning Water Baby if you decide to brave it! 

Max, sorry to hear your update. I'm sure your clinic will advise taking a break for a couple of months. You'll no doubt need that time to rest and recover anyway. Hope you and your DP are managing ok. X


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Also Divas, re cravings I swear I seem to be craving lots of dairy already, which I never got in my last pregnancy! x


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks for all your lovely messages.  To be honest I think having my son makes me realise just how lucky I am. I just can't feel sad when I have just spent a lovely weekend with him. I did manage to speak with the ivf unit this morning too. They said I can call to request treatment from my next period if I feel ready too. And to be honest for me I do just want to get straight back in to it. So all being well I should be aiming for an August transfer. 

Mrs M congratulations thats great news.

Good luck for your test in the morning waterbaby.

MDD and Divas 212 sounds like the symptoms are in full swing for you both now. And hopefully Divas the spotting will soon stop and you can relax. But if you do get worried then maybe visit your epu for extra reassurance. 

Will keep following this thread as I am willing you all the best of luck for you lovely ladies.


----------



## Diva las vegas

Good luck in the near future max
 Diva las vegas


----------



## Mrs.M

Thinking of you this morning Waterbaby   xxx


----------



## Water Baby

Bless you this morning Mrs.M and thanks to everyone else for the good luck wishes. I tested this morning and got my first ever BFP like everyone else know it's still very early but still me and my partner are so excited. Just want it to be my OTD on Friday now 😃😃😃


----------



## Mrs.M

Waterbaby FANTASTIC news!!!!! Huge congratulations! And now more waiting for us both. When will your clinic scan? Mine don't until 8 weeks xxx


----------



## Water Baby

Thanks Mrs.M and I know I'm so happy, I haven't been at this stage before but the notes they have given me say they will arrange for a scan around 3 weeks after my test day so that will be about 8 weeks won't it so looks like we will be having that around the same time too fingers crossed xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yay congratulations Water Baby! Loving all these BFPs!   xx


----------



## danceintherain

Congratulations Water Baby! Brilliant news! Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Water Baby! 

Sorry to rain on the BFP parade but AF arrived this morning for me... I had hoped that the spotting yesterday was implantation but it seems to be much more full flow today. I tested BFN and though it's early (6dp5dt) I think I'm out.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

So sorry SSD. I'll remain hopeful for you as like you said it is early. Did you do single or double transfer? xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Single transfer MDD. I hate being in limbo (OTD isn't for another week yet) but it really would be a miracle to get a BFP after this.


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear that SSD, that's rubbish   

Really hope things change for you xx


----------



## Diva las vegas

So sorry ssd
I feel for you I'm having a it of spotting and tummy gurgles and like you tested this morning and got a BFP 7 days post
Really hope and pray it's not AF but am due any day now
Was feeling so hopeful too
Hope you have lots of support 
Diva Las Vegas x


----------



## Water Baby

Hi everyone thanks for the lovely messages.

So sorry to hear your news SSD fingers crossed for you.

Same to you divas las veags


----------



## Doradoylie

Hi ladies, just had FET today! Anyone else in the same 2 ww boat?!!  Xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

You're a Couple of weeks ahead of me, Dora. All the best for a 2ww full of fun distractions!! X


----------



## Doradoylie

Thanks barhumbug xxx wishing u lots of luck for yours xxx


----------



## Stardust24

Good morning. This is me first msg. 
I made my 3rd fed at July 2 of 2 blastocyst.  With  uterus lining just 7.9. 
I wait to make the test at Saturday. .
good luck to everyone.


----------



## Lexan

Goodmorning ladies,

I haven't been on this thread for a few days and so many BFPs!! Congratulations ladies!!

Sorry to the BFNers . .hopefully you can all try again. Good luck for the future. Don't give up!

Welcome all the newbies on this mad journey. We can all be mad together.

AFM- ET today, hoping and praying they thaw successfully . So nervous I can't even eat my breakfast.

Lex xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Masses of luck, Lexan.
Let us know how you get on... X


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Good luck Lex!  

Welcome to all the new ladies   xx


----------



## Water Baby

Good luck lexan fingers crossed it all goes well today xx

Hi and welcome to dora and stardust xx


----------



## Diva las vegas

Good luck lex....... I know how nerve wrecking thawing is  
Welcome stardust and Dora
Hope everyone else is doing well
Diva Las Vegas x


----------



## Autumnal

Morning everyone hope you are oll ok and not going too mad in this 2ww.
Hi stardust we have same ET and OTD 12thJuly...I have already had every symptom you can possibly have ...mirrored beautifully by the cyclogest and progynova tabs...trying not too google but its hopeless. I POAS last night and of course it was BFN...I know its early but I've never had a BFP and I just cant see it ever happenning. Trying to stay focused and positivity is very hard.  
Good luck to all big hugs all round xx


----------



## Stardust24

I have no symptoms.  
It is too early autumnal. We must wait. I had thin uterus so I don't have much hopes.


----------



## Autumnal

Stardust best of luck to you xx


----------



## Autumnal

Stardust is this your 1st FET?  your lining...thats not so bad and also it depends totally on the embryo..its a hard thing your doing...we are all doing ...keep strong


----------



## Stardust24

This is my 5th cycle.  My 3rd fet. 
I hope all have BFP.
This is my last day resting. Being at home make me very anxious.


----------



## Autumnal

Aw stardust...i really know how you feel...its the waiting and waiting. I work as a nurse and its so busy so Im keeping away but still my brain is worse when Im at home on my own as there's nothing to snap me away from my thoughts... ive had 3 ivf and this is my first FET...intralipids, endo scratch clexane & aspirin...im not hopeful either....but all i can say is i know how your feeling.... take care and big


----------



## Stardust24

I wish you best of luck. Hope you have a big bfp.
prednisolone clexane  cyclacur and cyglogest.  I have never make endo scratch.  And this time didnt get inralipids.


----------



## kitkatd

Hi all
Congrats to those who are pregnant and my heart goes out to all those who have had bad news.
IVF can be so cruel at times and everything always seems like a long wait.
I have a test date of 16th July. I had my FET on Friday 3rd. I am wanting to test early maybe this sunday as I am worried about getting my thyroid level right, at the moment it is fine but if I am pregnant I want to get onto my GP and specialist straight away to up the dose asap.
I may be a little paranoid but after the misccariage last time I want to make sure I am doing everything right this time.
I have also just ordered some supplemets from Zita West as I wanted something stronger and got recommended them.
If I test on Sunday does anyone know if it will be too early to show if it is a positive ?


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Did you have a 5dt KitKat? I have had positives when I've tested 6 and 7dp5dt in various cycles, I know it's though! I would say 7/8dp5dt can easily show a positive result if you've been successful. Bear in mind that it's still early though and many ladies have negatives at that stage and go on to have a positive on OTD! Good luck for testing x


----------



## Lexan

Thanks Bahumbug, MDD, Waterbaby and DivaLasVegas.  Both embies thawed successfully and on the mother ship.  I don't know how I am going to cope with this 2ww as I planned to test the pregnyl shot from thursday/Friday. .Can someone please call the POAS police to come confiscate my cheap Internet tests.

Hi to everyone else ☺
Lex xx


----------



## kitkatd

*MDD* Yes I had a blast put back so a 5 day, frozen one this time
Sunday would be 9DPT


----------



## kitkatd

Getting a bit of pain, feels like in my ovary, moves from one side to the other. Could this be the drugs ? I am on HRT and progesterone pesaries, also getting bloated quite a bit


----------



## Lexan

Hi Kitkad
it could be the progesterone regarding the bloating. When you say pain do you mean af like pain? As that could be your uterus stretching which could be a good sign. 

Lex xx


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Lexan 
Yes it is like af pain, this is the first time I have felt anything since transfer


----------



## Divas212

just been trying to keep up with the thread, sorry for the lack of personals but so much seems to have happened on here since my last post, welcome to all the new people!!

I have returned to work today after 3 weeks off, the tiredness is so well tiring, nausea is getting worse and I have terrible backache but so happy to be feeling this grim lol scan is a week today and can't come soon enough but I imagine this week is going to go very slowly but at least I have work to take my mind off the wait  I still have the tiniest brown spotting now and again and altho its a little worry for me I am kind of used to it, but knicker watch is awful everytime I use the toilet I expect the worst!! MDD how are you doing/coping with the wait? When is your scan?


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi Divas, glad your symptoms seem to be in full swing! They sound quite similar to mine, feeling v tired, trying to nap when LO does if I get the chance! Was doing ok with the wait, then had a moment of madness and bought another pack of tests today (not sure why?!), but did one this afternoon and got immediate v dark line, so I guess that's reassured me again (for a while!). Scan is 23rd, still over 2 weeks away!   xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies, sorry I have missed so much. Lexan congrats on being PUPO!  

Hope everyone else is ok. 

AFM I had my lining scan today and it's 10.7mm so all set for transfer next week (15th). It's quite a bit thinner than the last two times when it's been over 14mm and I have been a bit lax with diet etc, still having my one coffee...but I guess it can be too thick? 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

It can be too thick I think Kate, that sounds like a good thickness to me. Mine was 9.8mm 6 days before ET. Wishing you lots of luck with your transfer.

Congratulations to you guys with BFPs, hope you're keeping well.

I'm pretty much just waiting around for AF to end, it's a horrible reminder that things haven't worked out.


----------



## Divas212

MDD- I am scared of poas, due to the brown discharge, kinda just wanna stay in the pregnancy bubble, I think it's stopped then it comes back urgh, only very very small amounts but it's there and I wish it wasn't!!! Can't believe your scan is so long away, I'm sure your lo is a good distraction. X


----------



## KateMart

SSD sorry to hear you are feeling down. Do you have any plans for your next cycle?

Divas, hope the spotting stops. It is such a waiting game!

I just found out intralipids take four hours! Have my first infusion tomorrow. I hope they allow me to use the loo in that time as I have a very weak bladder


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thanks Kate, hope your intralipids go well. I'm doing ok, waiting for Mon (OTD) to come so I can officially report the BFN and book a follow up. I think I need to look at my progesterone levels since I started to bleed so early this time.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks SSD. Have you tested? So it's not implantation? Were you on progesterone injections or just pessaries?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I've tested BFN at 6 and 7dp5dt. I'm only 8dpt today so it's still early days but I've been having full flow AF for the last two days so I'm quite sure it's over. I won't test again before Mon now, then I can draw a line under it. I'm still taking the progesterone just on the miracle off chance, I'm on 2x400mg cyclogest. I was told to take them both on a nighttime at the same time, so I have been, but it seems other clinics suggest you space them 8 hours apart at least... feeling a bit like I've had the wrong advice.


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear that SSD, and I'm sure you don't want to hear this, but it is still very early. Are you going to test again today/tomorrow? Have you told your clinic you are bleeding too? I haven't heard of doing the cyclogest both at the same time, but I am sure they know what they are doing xx


----------



## Water Baby

Hi hope everyone is doing ok.

Congrats to Lex hope you are coping with the 2 week wait.

SSD - so sorry to hear what you are going through I hope Monday comes around quickly for you so you know for sure one way or the other and can plan for the future whatever that may be.

Mrs.M how are you doing? Not heard from you in a while its your OTD tomorrow isnt it? I still am not really having any symptoms so cant not wait for Friday to arrive so at least it my OTD and I can call the clinic to find out when they are going to see me next.


----------



## Diva las vegas

So sorry ssd you are going through so much emotional pain..... 
I haven't heard of having the cyclogist together
On my previous cycle I bled despite progesterone and felt they hadn't been effective enough
I'm now on Lublin a injection along with cyclogist twice daily
I also had low vit d levels last time
I hope your dreams come true
Diva


----------



## Stardust24

Ssd,  I am taking 3 cyclogest,  cause I was bleeding the previous time. But no 2 together.  
I hope you have good news.  Stay in bed.


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well  

KartMart great news on the transfer date! It'll come quickly, are u excited/nervous?

SDD so sorry to read about the bleeding...what have the clinic said? Hope you're ok  

Water baby how are you? I'm doing ok, backache and sore boobs, I've tested everyday since Sunday just for reassurance - such an expensive habit I need to stop it lol!! Yes it's OTD tomorrow but I have just phoned the clinic this afternoon as we're taking our toddler out for the day tomorrow. Scan day Thursday 30th July eeekkkkkkkk     Hope you're getting on ok, keep thinking of you   xxxx


----------



## Water Baby

Yey Mrs.M that's great I hope the time flies by for you and I'm pleased to hear you're doing ok. I have tested every morning too haha are we crazy. I've only used the dip sticks ones but they are all positive so it keeps me from going insane for a little while lol.


----------



## Autumnal

Hi all
Only been popping in and out of here hard to stay focused on anything. Congrats to those with BFP's and so sorry to those struggling.
I have opened up the POAS gates...scuse the pun! Im 6dp5dt fet and BFN ...ive been here 3 times before and i just feel so utterly deflated...I cant do this...I feel like my body is playing me for a fool!...Im just going through the motions, this it torturous. I feel im just about to fall over the clutching at straws cliff for the next 3 days whilst I go mad...only for it to be negative anyway...Cryogenically freezing myself right now wouldn't be such a bad thing  ..and thawing out on monday.
God I hate this...and amazingly today is a better day


----------



## Diva las vegas

Autumnal......hang in there girl
Like you I did an early test on day 7 and tested only to feel like you utterly deflated and going through the emotions of up Dow like a yo yo
Advice don't test til day 9 that's the time when they say the body should have enough HCG to detect in our pee
In the meantime give yourself some built in time out lie on your bed listen to music and chill even its only for 20 minutes a day it will help 

Good luck honey  
Diva


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Autumnal - It's still very early yet, try not to worry. I know that's easier said than done but 6dpt is definitely too early to know either way if AF hasn't arrived.

MrsM - Clinic said on Monday 'bleeding is normal' and 'try not to worry'. I know they have to say that though! It's not been a small bleed, it's full AF and still coming (day 4 of bleeding now) so I think you know by this point that it's over. Glad you're ok, and congratulations on getting your scan date set.

Stardust - Thanks, but I don't think any amount of bed rest is going to change things. I'd only drive myself nuts. Getting out and doing things is taking my mind of it a little, at least.

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## Stardust24

Ssd I know what you mean.  I went at work today and feel better...
automnal it's very very soon, you had 5 days embryo transfer?  
Now us about to start hcg so it cant be detected.  
I will wait till Saturday and make blood test. 
I just worry about my uterus lining,


----------



## danceintherain

SSD - Progesterone from pessaries has a half life of about 13 hours I think, so should still be present 24 hours later though at much lower levels. I think taking a double dose every 24 hours would be ok - it's something I've done in  past cycles without any early bleeding. My consultant added injectable progesterone this time, so I'm taking one pessary every night and one injection every alternate night which is a bit novel. He said that some people don't absorb the pessaries very well. I'm sorry to hear about your bfn. 

Autumnal - I think it's quite early to test. I'll be 6dp5dt tomorrow and wouldn't risk testing yet. I think the soonest I'll try is Sunday. Hang in there  

I'm feeling pretty negative about this cycle. Just have a strong feeling it hasn't worked. OTD is the 14th, feels like an age away! Even a BFP will leave me a little anxious as my last two cycles were BFPs but ended in miscarriage. I'm feeling detached from the whole process this time round, so different from my first few cycles when I was posting and googling obsessively! Anyway, enough moaning from me! Must go stick an ice pack in the freezer ready for my Clexane!


----------



## Autumnal

Divas - thankyou so much I am having such ups and downs, I know I need to keep positive and wait    your right I need to move away from the googlings! and do something distracting and nice x
SSD - thank you kind words and your going through your own turmoil x 
Stardust24 - Yes a 5day FET last years frozen emb...it was a 4ab..but lost a few cells in thawing and now is 4cc...so anxious cos its our last. Good luck with your blood test hun
Thanks danceintherain...i know I dont know why i do it to myself... xx

Best of luck to all you lovely and brave ladies xxxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

A little bit of black comedy to make you 'smile' on a Wednesday:

Friend of mine texted to tell us she is pregnant. Funny thing is her husband is currently living in London and she's in the south west (he's there for work and they see each other at weekends, and not every one at that). Husband and I had a weep and then a laugh that they can do it and they don't even live in the same place!! (It is his, by the way!!)

Love to all you brave people. This sucks doesn't it? X x


----------



## Divas212

Well I don't think this is going to be a viable pregnancy anymore just had a bit of brown spotting again but there was some red this time too  iv no cramping felt sick all day and this is utter torture


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hugs and everything crossed, Diva


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Divas  really hope it turns out fine for you. This wait is so hard, almost worse than 2ww!   x


----------



## Divas212

Red blood isn't good tho  I had let myself believe that this time it was going to stick  my DW is trying to convince me it might be ok but I just can't beleive that now, going to go to the clinic in the morning, hope they do a scan but might be too early at 5week+5 days? I can't cope with this


----------



## kitkatd

*Divas* My heart goes out to you, i know how hard it can be and hope it will be ok for you still


----------



## Water Baby

So sorry to hear your news Diva but try to hang in there I know it's easier said than done though bless you   Xx


----------



## KateMart

Divas I hope everything turns out ok for you  . I don't think they'd see a heartbeat this early but you could go to the EPU? maybe they could do more HCG tests?x


----------



## danceintherain

Sorry Divas   I also don't think a scan would give you an answer but your clinic might measure your hcg. Keep taking your meds until you get a definite answer., keeping my fingers crossed for youXx


----------



## Divas212

I'm supposed to have my first scan on Tuesday, thought a scan would show me a sac or something I'm just desperately in need of a deffinite answer x


----------



## Max 2012

Sorry to hear you are still spotting Divas. When I went to the epu last week,  they took my bloods and said that if my hcg levels are above 1500 they will scan me the next day. So it might be worth going down tomorrow to put your mind at ease.  I went to St Marys in Manchester and its a walk in service so you don't need an appointment just be prepared to have to wait to be seen. They were very nice there and it might give you some reasurrance.


----------



## Autumnal

Oh Divas .thinking of you hun and good luck to you xx this is so bloody hard big hug and everything crossed xx


----------



## kitkatd

Hello I need some advice.
Today I'm on 6DPT and have been getting stomach aches, they started last night, Only thing I have done differently is to start taking the zita west supplements Vita DHA twice a day and Pregnancy Plan once a day. I don't think it is that but I'm totally paranoid as to this stomach pain, it feels like it's right in my stomach rather than a period type cramp, anyone any ideas if this is normal for this stage ?


----------



## Divas212

Thanks everyone, just home from the clinic, they scanned me and our little bean is all snuggled in saw the sac and the featal pole that they said they saw the flicker of a heartbeat and not to worry it's probably the fragmin causing the bleeding but it's doing the job they want, another scan booked for next Thursday!! I am a bit relieved but not fully confident yet but it's not over so that's a good thing! 

Kitkat don't - iv had AF pains and they say it implantation so try not to worry x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Great news Divas!   Bet it was wonderful to see that little heartbeat!

Kitkat - Afraid I can't be much help. Could it possibly be something in the vitamins not agreeing with you? xx


----------



## Divas212

MDD - I didn't see it but my DW who is medical and the two nurses say they saw it, we were nearly crying. If I'm honest im not totally relieved but it's not over and there was no bleeding in the uterus, the nurses were very happy and said to us straight if we were worried we would tell u. Sent me away with a sick note they said not that I really need it but if anything does happen you'll blame yourself for being at work not that we think anything is going to happen!! Gee you think the 2ww is bad enough, this is hurrendous torture! I'm back In my pj's with a brew x


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Divas
Thanks for the advice and I am so pleased about your good news  

I have noticed that I keep stretching when i'm kind of between asleep and awake and trying not to do it as it stretches my stomach too but can't seem to stop it, very odd !


----------



## Hopeful3429

Hi everyone 

I haven't been on this thread for a while since our failed FET last month. Sorry it might take a little while for me to catch up with everyone's situations! 

Kitikat - I get that feeling in my tummy sometimes after I have taken my vitamins on a not very full stomach. 

Divas - Congratulations, hang in there! 

I am currently waiting for AF to show which is incredibly 5 days late today! I always have a 31/32 day cycle so this is really strange. I feel like when I'm waiting for anything to do with a cycle mother nature comes along and makes it harder. On top of that I'm feeling so dizzy like I might be coming down with something, felt like this all day yesterday too. Not good! 

Still thinking each and every day about our remaining ice babies that are waiting for us  

xxxx


----------



## danceintherain

Divas - that's brilliant news! So happy for you!

KitkatD - make sure you're taking your supplements with food, as sometimes taking them on an empty stomach can cause stomach pain or indigestion type symptoms. Symptom-spotting can drive us crazy during the 2w I think!


----------



## Bahhumbug

WOW, thrilled for you Divas!
Lets hope today's good vibes continue - we're Just off to see how lining is getting on. first scan or trip to clinic since last time - nervous as have been feeling no different despite the heady cocktail of drugs i'm on! Fingers crossed something's going on down there...


----------



## Water Baby

Fantastic news Divas really happy for you.

Good luck bahhumbug let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## KateMart

Yay Divas, fantastic news! I can understand the worry though, having had two MCs myself I would be the same. 

I am now back from my 4 hours of intralipids! It was ok, lots of nice food and tennis to keep me entertained. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## KateMart

Bah humbug hope your scan went well x


----------



## Stardust24

Great news divas.


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi there
Thanks all.
Scan good except for a small dark section (checking with doc tomorrow but likely to be routine); transfer looking likely for thurs it fri next week. Our 4 blasto frosties are all of exactly the same quality at Bs so we are feeling as hopeful as we could be - another hurdle down, at least.
Thanks for your support x


----------



## Water Baby

Pleased it all went well bahhumbug hopefully not long for you now xx


----------



## Max 2012

Glad to hear everything was great for you today Divas. And wow a heart beat so exciting  

Great news on the lining bahumbug.

KateMart thats great that you are having transfer next week.  Good luck


----------



## kitkatd

A bit of a personal question, sorry
How long should you wait until after the transfer to have an orgasm ? 
I know it may sound silly but don't want it to mess up anything


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Kitkat, my clinic say it's fine to have intercourse from 2ww, but for us personally, with our first we waited until about the 6 week mark. But that was just because I was paranoid after and early miscarriage previously. Also, after a fresh cycle I was in no fit state for a while as my ovaries were so swollen (had 22 eggs collected). We are probably going to wait until next week with this one (6 weeks again). Like I said, it's what you feel comfortable with personally though x


----------



## kitkatd

Thanks MDD


----------



## Mrs.M

Divas brill news on the scan  

Waterbaby did u get a scan date? xxx


----------



## Water Baby

Hi Mrs.M how are you doing?  I had just come on to let you know it's the 3rd of August was hoping for the Friday before but never mind hey at least  I'm heading in the right direction 😃


----------



## danceintherain

I tested this morning (8dp5dt) and it was bfn. My official test date isn't until Tuesday but I had a hatching blast transferred so think today should be early enough to test. Haven't told DH yet as he hates it when I test early. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and you all have nice relaxing weekends planned Xx


----------



## kitkatd

*danceintherain* I'm sorry to hear that but don't give up hope just yet, it may still change by Tuesday.
My test date is Thursday and I bought some cheap pregnancy tests yesterday and am now resisting the urge to test early


----------



## Stardust24

Negative for me..


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sorry to hear that Stardust, sending  

Good luck vibes for Kitkat and danceintherain    . Danceintherain don't give up hope yet, there is still time xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Stardust   

We've been asked to come in for another scan to check out a patch on our scan 
If polyp we'll have to stop altogether which is gutting, esp as we're off on holiday in just over 2 weeks and had so wanted to go out there PUPO. Hoping it's just a shadow or a fold, but not holding out much hope.
Stupid that we're so negative (and they have kept our transfer day of Friday on the books just in case), but you know what it's like - you get so jaded and just think 'Whatever' whenever this horrible journey throws up another obstacle. And I say that having had a far easier ride than so many of you lovely ladies!

Hope everyone's had a sunny Saturday x


----------



## danceintherain

Thanks MDD and kitkat, I'll test again Monday. Trying to stay positive but honestly just think I know it's a bfn this time  

Bahumbug, good luck for your next scan, will keep my fingers crossed it gives you the all clear  

Stardust hope you're doing ok   Xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Thank you danceintherain - all the very best vibes for Monday


----------



## Autumnal

Hi all ..sorry to read the bfn news stardust24 xx and danceintherain xxcx ....im 9dp5dt an bfn ...OTD tomorrow... No AF ....grasping at straws more for my lovely husband than me ..I already feel its over...cramping really really bad yesterday ...twinge twinge ...sore boobs...I tell you progesterone is a real A**hole ...love to all xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Bahhumbug, fingers crossed that all is good on the scan & FET goes ahead!

Danceintherain, stardust, Autumnal - stay positive   

Kitkatd huge good luck for when you decide to test!

Katemart how u feeling? Not long for you now...

Waterbaby, good news about the scan - and at least it means the gap between that scan & the 12wk dating scan will be shorter   This waiting is so hard isn't it...just want the next few weeks to whizz by! How are u feeling...any symptoms yet? Mine are mild really, sore boobs, occasional backache and nausea. I am trying to only test every couple of days now instead of daily   and I love to see how dark my test line is getting   

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Divas212

So sorry for the bfn  fx they change to BFP xxx

Afm - I'm going slightly round the twist with the bleeding coz it continues, turned more of a pinky red, trying to stay calm but it's so hard, totally freaked out every time I go to the loo, only as I wipe tho and I feel absolutely exhausted having afternoon sleeps and the nausea is a lot worse now.... Think I'm going to go in for a scan on tues instead of thurs, hang on in there everyone x


----------



## Stardust24

Good morning to all. Thank you. 
I am better today. .. 
I just make start again.. I don't have any frozen. . 
My chances was not very much.  My uterus lining was only 7.9. I guess that why I failed. . Who knows😢

What is the optimal uterus lining for your clinic?  


I wait good news from you girls today to get positive


----------



## Autumnal

Hi all
BFN this morning...no AF so have to continue with hideous meds till it shows... This is our 4th attempt...I honestly don't think this will ever work....devastated


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Autumnal, I'm so sorry big   your way. Keep faith that it will happen for you xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

So sorry Autumnal


----------



## Bahhumbug

Can i ask for your advice, ladies?
I am due to start my cyclogest pessaries tonight. However, i think i have been given the wrong drugs - i have the crinone 8%, which i took for my ivf.
I tried the clinic earlier but had no call back (sunday of course). Just an error but what should i do? Do they do the same thing? Should i take the crinone tonight or will this affect things? I will call back in the morning and expect to go back and collect the right drug, which is written on my schedule.
Thanks all x


----------



## kitkatd

Hi ladies 
I finally gave in this morning and tested, I have been having af type cramping last two days so thought it would be negative and it was ! 
I am 10dpt today and official yet date is Thursday. I am pretty sure that the test should be ok to use by now, what does everyone else think ? 
It was a cheap dip one with 20mlu sensitivity


----------



## Divas212

Kitkat - did u have 5day blast or 3 day embie? I have no experience with Internet cheapies have always used first response, OTD is there for a reason tho so don't give up hope just yet.... Xx


----------



## kitkatd

Divas it was a 5 day blast. 
Why oh why did I test ? I'm now going to spend the next few days thinking that's it. 
I no I can try again but really thought it would work this time after such a long break, I don't no how much longer I can keep doing this !


----------



## Divas212

Kitkat - I know that feeling very well!! But you just do because as long as there is a slight fraction of hoe that it will work it's worth it!! Hopefully in a couple of days you'll be joining us in the craziness of the first 12 weeks and the worry gets worse not better..... It's not over until AF arrives, big hugs x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Kit kart, even though the cheapies are supposed to be sensitive, the dye in them is a bit rubbish. I had one that came free with my O sticks and used it a few days after my initial BFP, and I did get a line, but it was much fainter than I expected. Personally First Response are my preference when it comes to testing, have never had an issue with them. Also if you want cheaper Asda's own are also pretty good. As Divas said OTD is there for a reason, so there is still hope.   for you.

Divas, how are you feeling? xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Also, when's your scan?


----------



## danceintherain

Hate to add to the negatives, but I tested again this morning and still bfn for me. Official test date is tomorrow but I'm now 10dp5dt. This was our sixth attempt. I think there does come a point where the increasingly small chance of a positive result no longer outweighs the various physical, emotional and financial costs of repeated cycles. I don't know if I'm there yet but I might be. 

Kitkat - I used a First Response test which are more sensitive, just to be sure. I hope it changes for you before your OTD.  

Autumnal - so sorry it was a bfn for you. Its hard to think about another cycle straight after a bfn. You might feel differently once you've had a bit of a break. xxx

Stardust - sorry for the bfn, good luck with your next cycle. My clinic says a 'triple layer lining' is more important than the lining measurement so maybe you could ask about that during your review? Xxx

Bahumbug - I've never used crinoline, sorry. Ive been on prontogest, utrogestan and cyclogest on previous cycles. They all seem to be used interchangeably depending on availability/consultant preference to me. Hope your clinic sorts it for you.


----------



## Water Baby

Morning everyone not been on over the weekend and seem to have missed loads.

Danceintherain - so sorry to hear it's still a bfn I still have my fingers crossed for tomorrow for you x

Good luck kitkatd for Thursday and bahhumbug for your next scan I hope you both get great results 

Sending big hugs to autumnal and stardust I was sorry to hear your news. Also Stardust I am currently waiting for my first scan after a BFP and my lining only measured 8 but I was told it had a good triple layer to it which was why my clinic went ahead with the transfer  so like Danceintherain says it might be worth mentioning that in your review xx

Hi Mrs.M you are right this wait is so long and I still have 3 whole weeks to go, my symptons have got less rather than more which I am trying not to worry about but it's so difficult. Are you still getting symptons? Do you think you will test every other day till your scan? 

For anyone I've missed I hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## kitkatd

Thanks for the support ladies. I will try to stay positive and hope and pray for a bfp on Thursday


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sorry to hear it's still BFN danceintherain, sometimes it all gets too much and you just need a break.  

Water Baby - The wait is excruciating isn't it?! Mine is a week on thurs and I'm getting very impatient! Try not to worry about the intermittent symptoms, they come and go a lot, especially in the early weeks. My nausea was on and off but I'm one day off 6 weeks and it's definitely cranked up a gear the last day or two! Hope the wait goes quickly for you xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

We got our official BFN this morning. Two frosties left waiting for us so we'll try again in a month or two, hopefully.


----------



## Lexan

Sorry to read your news Kitkad, Autumnal and Danceintherain, please look after yourselves.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

So sorry SSD   Really hope one of your two remaining frosties is your baby #2. xx


----------



## Divas212

MDD - scan was supposed to be thurs but only enough meds till tomoz so going for scan in the morning. I'm exhausted & sicky with sore boobs and feel constantly on edge, I want to be able to enjoy it but I just can coz I'm terrified of this spotting, had an intense pain yesterday and convinced myself is was mc pain but didn't last very long, I'm so scared of getting my hopes up and I feel utterly miserable when I should be happy! How are u? X


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hello lovely ladies

I am so sorry to hear about the negatives I know how devastating that is .......... Sending you  

Good luck with the scan tomorrow divas.....the worry is never ending

I'm too scared to continue testing in the hope of a stronger positive line so I'm staying in my pregnancy bubble instead I'm symptom spotting and today I feel like I have a hangover dull headache making me feel sickly
Really hope it's the HcG levels cranking up instead
Scan date 27th a little early but we go away 28th 

Back to work for me tomorrow I can't stand being at home thinking wishing hoping praying wondering dreaming not dreaming I'm an emotional wreck. 
You girls have been my sanity

Chat later 
Going for a dog walk in the rain she nearly has hiped up as me

Take care 
Diva las vegas


----------



## Water Baby

MDD- you're right the wait is awful isn't it but thank you for sharing your experience with symptons it really does help. I hope the next week and a half flies by for you xx

SSD - so sorry to hear your news thinking of you xx

Fingers crossed for tomorrow for you divas212 xx

Diva Las Vegas- bless you going through all this, I am back at work and it does help although not sure I can concentrate as much as I used to but it's better than nothing, hope it helps you x


----------



## Diva las vegas

I'm afraid I'm not pregnant after all
I tested just now with a clear blue digital and it says not pregnant
My worst fears have been confirmed I knew something wasn't right when I'd tested and each day the lines seemed fainter

Would love a miracle to say you can get a false negative after a positive test!

Waiting to talk to our clinic

Dreams over for us no where else to turn xxx


----------



## kitkatd

Diva I'm so sorry to hear that, sending a hug to you 
I have felt awful today, feel Sick and weak, slightly dizzy, sore boobs and tired. 
Also getting af type pains which I'm sure is my period trying to come. I am on progesterone pesaries can you still get a period when on them ? And does anyone know if this means the dreaded af is probably on the way ?


----------



## Autumnal

Oh Divas I am so sorry big   and thank you for your kind words and to everyone else

I really thought failing last cycle hit me but this is new playing ground...I don't now how to feel better....I informed my clinic as per instruction that I received a negative and no AF.....so I must continue the meds that are keeping me in a perpetual state of lunacy and overwhelming sadness...i keep welling up everywhere I go...there are families everywhere I go...Im supposed to go back to work...I took time off a busy hospital ward for this TO WORK...the clinic nurse added also with a quick P's dont forget there's a counselling service ok take care bye.....how my going to do all this again? ..sorry people having a very low one today

I do wish you all love and luck...Im thankful for you all as I think you lot get this more than anyone else xx lots love


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Diva, so sad to read your last post   . I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better. I just hope you have a good support network around you, OH and family. Take care.

Kitkat, unfortunately symptoms are impossible to decipher at this stage, as pregnancy, AF and progesterone all produce near identical effects! Very frustrating! It is possible for AF to start while on progesterone, on my first failed cycle I started bleeding at 7dp5dt. Still keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you  


There has been lots of sad news on this thread the last few days, and none of you ladies deserve it   . It's so unfair that something that comes so easily for so many requires sometimes years of struggling and countless injections. scans, prodding and poking for others. I will   that all of you get your long awaited babies eventually, and I can guarantee that they are so much more precious and appreciated because of the process we've had to go through to have them.


----------



## Mrs.M

Such sad news on here today  So sorry ladies - Divas, Autumnal, SDD, Danceintherain, Kitkatd sending you all massive   I agree with everything that MDD wrote in the previous post - all of you stay strong & I hope that you get those BFPs soon   xxx


----------



## danceintherain

Thanks everyone for your support. I thought I was getting used to this whole process but I don't think it gets any easier. 

Diva las vegas - I'm so so sorry to hear you lost your positive result   

Autumnal - it seems very unfair that you have to keep on with the meds indefinitely. My clinic has always told me just to continue for 2 extra days if no AF on OTD, but then stop everything if a retest still shows bfn. 

kitkat - you are not out yet and I'm staying hopeful for you


----------



## Bahhumbug

Well said MDD. I'm so sad for you ladies today. You wouldnt wish this process on your worst enemy. Unfair doesn't come close.

AFM, and just to finish the story, i did have the wrong medication but my clinic very kindly hand delivered it to me today which i thought was very good service. Very nervous about tomorrows clarification scan.

You are in my thoughts, all on this thread x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm so sorry Diva, Autumnal and danceintherain.  This process is bloody horrible. 

kitkatd - I hope it's not AF coming. Yes, unfortunately AF can arrive even if you're on cyclogest; mine came at 5dp5dt this time.


----------



## Lexan

Im so sorry ladies - SDD, Divas Las Vegas, Autumnal, Danceintherain, Kitkatd for the negative results. I hope you can find the strength to continue for your dreams. Please look after yourselves.

Lex xx


----------



## Divas212

Such sad news on this thread lately....massive hugs to you all x


----------



## Lexan

OMG just went to the loo and pinkish watery blood when I wiped!!
Could this my period starting at CD26? I have never had a early period apart from my failed cycle in 2010 at 5dpt.
I've had implantation bleeding on my successful cycle but that was at 9dpt. I was hoping I get a little bleeding and now I got some I'm freaking the hell out because of the AF cramps and I'm not home where I could stick a cyclogest up my foofah. 
No work gonna get done now as I'll be on knicker-watch, oh no oh no 
I know my clinic gives us the sheet that said bleeding/spotting could be implantation but that won't stop the worrying now.
Please!please! Don't be AF! 

Lex


----------



## Divas212

Lex - i'v had all sorts of spotting from brown, red and pink when I wipe I'm 6 weeks 3 days had a scan today and our bean has grown so much in the last 5 days and a lovely flickering heartbeat, so try not to worry too much, easier said than done beleive me I know x


----------



## Autumnal

Divas that's awesome news xx lex hold tight     keep positive xx


----------



## Water Baby

Hi I hope everyone is doing as well as they can on this crazy process but as for me I am in complete melt down. I have just been to the toilet at work and (I am sorry if this is too much information) but when I wiped I thought my wee maybe seemed a bit dark so I inserted my my finger with a bit of tissue just inside and there is some brown what looks like old blood. I was immediately devestated I am trying to tell myself that it might not be bad news but finding it very hard x


----------



## Lexan

Thanks Diva and Alumunal.. Hasn't seen much since yesterday so keeping my fingercrossed it was implantation bleeding.

Good news on the scan Diva!

WaterBaby how much day past ET are you? Maybe we are in the same bleeding/spotting boat. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Lex xx


----------



## Water Baby

Hi lex I would be classed as 5 weeks 3 days pregnant today what stage are you at and thanks I have my fingers crossed for you to xx


----------



## Lexan

Oh..I thought you were in the 2ww. Congratulations!!!
I've had bleeding on and off until 10weeks on my successful cycle. .when is your scan and they might be able to tell where the bleeding coming from.

In just at 8dp5dfet so a few more days to go...


----------



## Water Baby

Aww fingers crossed for you then lex when's is your OTD? My scan is not till 3rd of August so guess I'll have to wait and see what my body does in the next day or so. Not sure if I am supposed to tell my clinic or just wait and see they never talked anything through me about this far on they just said see you on your scan day x


----------



## Mrs.M

Waterbaby, try not to worry. Brown blood is old, it could be from implantation. Most health professionals will tell u that as long as it's not heavy & red then it's ok. I know it's really worrying, just sit tight. You could ring your clinic for some reassurance? Huge hugs, thinking of u xxx

Oh Lexan not long till u can test!! Exciting!! xxx


----------



## Divas212

Water baby - when I first spotted the brown spotting I phoned the clinic and went in and they repeated the hcg test as I had the spotting on the day after the BFP, it had nearly tripled and they told be not to worry and only worry if it turns red! A few days later it turned to brown spotting streaked with red and a couple of very very small clots, I was 5 weeks 5 days and they scanned me, everything fine, I'm 6 weeks 4 days now and had a second scan and everything is fine, the spotting seems to have calmed down a bit now, but I know how you feel. As long as it isn't heavy and with bad cramps it could be absolutely fine. Phone the clinic tho they might be able to offer you some reassurance but it's kinda a waiting game and it sucks x


----------



## Water Baby

Thank you Mrs.M and Divas for your messages of support I rang the clinic and they have said that while it's brown and light that I should try not to worry and have said that they wouldn't bring me in for any early tests I just need to keep on with my meds and carry on as normal .... Like that's easy.

I feel for you divas with all you have gone through i did before all this but I am realising a little of how hard it must all have been but it's sounding positive for you now so I hope it stays that way and will use that to give me hope too.

How are you doing Mrs.M xx


----------



## Divas212

Thanks water baby, it's been a roller coaster of emotions, I'm struggling a bit with the exhaustion and the constant nausea feeling, totally gone off bananas which is weird because I love them. I Feel hungry all the time but the thought of eating anything makes me feel sick haha but i'm trying to remind myself these symptoms are good lol will be thinking about u water baby coz I know it isn't easy x


----------



## Bahhumbug

Symptoms Sounding great, Divas, although can imagine they've very annoying! And Waterbaby, hang in there and have faith... Will be crossing Fingers and toes for you


----------



## Water Baby

Bless you divas you've gone through a lot already and now you're getting most of the symptoms too but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end x

Thanks bahhumbug I am trying to xx


----------



## Divas212

Thanks bahumbug & water baby, ha fx it's all worth it in the end, I think ov gone a bit neurotic lol, stay positive if you can x


----------



## Mrs.M

Waterbaby how are u today? Keep thinking of u. I'm doing ok, but constantly paranoid & feel like I'm waiting for something to go wrong! My symptoms have subsided alittle which doesn't help, on constant knicker watch & keep winding myself up!! I was trying to keep away from pregnancy tests but did a clue blue this morning & got a 3+ so that's reassured me (for a bit anyway!!) the scan can't come quick enough... At least I've got a toddler to distract me! xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Afternoon!
I'm presuming its fairly standard to have a pre-FET panic - what if it doesn't work? What if it does?! ?!
Eek for tomorrow and then the dreaded 2ww (plus, we hope, the rest, although i thought the time after the BFP was more torturous).
Ho hum!
Hellos to all this Thursday lunchtime x


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Ladies 
A negative test day for me today, gutted. I don't understand what happened. I was so convinced I would get pregnant this time after getting pregnant on the first IVF session.
Does the embyro just not stick or does anyone know why it doesn't work ?
I rang saint marys and they have said I need to wait a month before trying again, luckily I have two frosties left, have to wait for dr appt too.
I am booked in for councilling tomorrow, I am ok but gutted and feeling very deflated.
Might have to come away from it all for a bit, just so much bad news everywhere recently


----------



## Divas212

Big hugs to you kitkatd  xx


----------



## Mrs.M

So sorry kitkatd    This journey is so cruel & heartbreaking.

I'm feeling quite low tonight, went to the loo earlier to find some light brown blood. I know it can be normal but I'm having a meltdown. 5wk+4 and all my symptoms have gone, i'm so worried it's over


----------



## Divas212

Mrs M, I understand your worries but brown blood don't mean it's over, as for symptoms they do come and go, it's still very early days symptoms wise, big hugs to you too xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

kitkat
Hope the counselling is a 'positive' experience, even though it Can't help as such
X


----------



## Water Baby

Kitkatd I am so sorry sending you a big hug although I know it won't help xx

Mrs.M I'm so sorry to hear your news although like you said to me while it's brown it's still old blood so try to keep positive xx I have lost brown blood most of the day but it seems to have eased off now although I've had bad period type pain all day so worried the worst is on it's way, let's hope we are both wrong and we hang on in there


----------



## Divas212

Water baby & Mrs M, as u know I had the brown blood as I wiped for about a week on and off and sometimes red, few clots and pink, have had funny pains bit like AF pains, but not the awful cramps I had with mc.... What I think I'm trying to say is we just don't know what's going on and it's awful the not knowing and the uncertainty and fear, I totally get it but it could be ok. I'm still constantly worried too...... But there is nothing we can do other than try and be positive, cling on to that hope, speak to the clinics but try not to drive ourselves too crazy. How far along are you both? Xx big massive hugs to u both too xxx


----------



## Water Baby

Thanks again divas your posts do help so you had at cramps too? I am personally 5weeks 4 days today so still a long way to go but as you say trying to cling onto the bit of hope I have x I can't understand you still worrying I bet it never stops until you actually have your baby in arms xx


----------



## Water Baby

Divas how far are you now? X


----------



## Divas212

Yeah I have pains, they come but never last very long, wouldn't really describe them as cramps but kinda like AF. When I told themat clinics after a scan the nurse said good.... When I always thought pain was bad....i turned around to her and said every symptom bleeding, pain ect could basically mean anything good or bad and she said yeah stay off the internet lol..... It's horrible, when is your scan? Could u be scanned early to try put your mind at ease? X


----------



## Divas212

I am 6 weeks 5 days..... Not had any bleeding for a couple of days touch wood and have gone back to work today finally


----------



## Divas212

I had my first scan at 5 weeks 5 days and saw the tiny flicker of a heartbeat but I can honestly say it didn't put my mind at ease but I was releived bean was still there, if that makes any sense lol x


----------



## Mrs.M

Thanks Divas & Waterbaby. All logic vanishes when it's happening to you & you just assume the worse don't you. I feel like I've been waiting for it to happen. I've had more brown spotting overnight, not a symptom in sight...5wk +5 today. Will ring the clinic today but I don't think they'll bring my scan forward. If it continues over wkend I'll ring my GP on Monday & asked to be referred to EPU. Waterbaby we've been through it all together so far, I am praying it's a good outcome for us both xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sorry to read of your bfn Kitkat, sending   .

Good luck for today Bahhumbug! Yes, I was bricking it before our FET, pretty normal response I'd say!

Mrs M and Water Baby, sit tight (easier said than done!), I hope all will be well. As others have said brown blood at this stage doesn't really mean anything in itself, it's so hard to not worry though! xx


----------



## Water Baby

Thanks MDD - how are you doing? 

Divas - I did ring my clinic but they said at this early stage there is nothing they could do they wouldn't scan at this time but to ring back if I was in pain or I had any other concerns so guess I'll just have to wait. My scan isn't till the 3rd of August though so seems a long way off at the min, when is your next scan planned? I bet being back at work will help you as it least it helps to pass some time xx

Mrs.M yes we have been through it all together but this is one part I was hoping you wouldn't join me in 😞 I know what you are saying though it's really hard not to drive yourself mad I was out for my sisters birthday last night and everyone was talking and I found myself drifting off wondering and worrying xx like you say I hope and pray we both make it 🙏xx

Good luck today bahhumbug xx


----------



## Mrs.M

I know waterbaby I wouldn't wish it upon anyone but at the same time it's made slightly more bearable by the fact Im going through it with someone, if u know what I mean. It's all I can think about. I'm hoping for a quick day at work. Will be thinking of u, keep me updated.

Good luck today bahhumbug!

MDD hope you're doing ok...must be your scan soon?

xxx


----------



## Divas212

Mrs M - I totally agree there is no logic when it's happening to you!! I really hope and prey that everything is ok tho, sit tight xxxx

Water baby - so frustrating that all clinics seem to have dif protocols, or maybe mine was just kind coz I turned up there and with my history the nurse felt sorry for us? Who knows......so I guess it's just a sit tight game for you too . My next scan is a week today, technically it isn't supposed to be until the week after as I'll be 7 weeks 6 days but the nurse that's been looking after us for four years is on annual leave the week after and it could be our last appointment there and she said she wants to scan us... 

I really hope you are both just in my brown spotting club, could I ask are either of you on fragmin/clexaine? My clinic has told me that it could be a reason for spotting, plus my cervix is far back and whenever I have a bm coz your cervix is super sensative that can cause it too. Plus they said further implantation of placenta, I was at exactly the same point as you are with my spotting and I totally freaked out and the only symptom I had was feeling tired. I had convinced myself it was all over and the tiredness was emotional exhaustion, sending you both big massive hugs xxxx


----------



## Water Baby

Yes Mrs.M I know what you mean it does help although I wouldn't have wished this upon you. Fingers crossed we both have a quick and positive day I'll be thinking of you xxxx

Divas- yes I know it's very annoying but what can we do. I am pleased though how good your clinic is being with you and hopefully this next week will go quickly for you. 

As for fragmin/clexaine I had to goodgle what they were lol. I haven't been put on anything like that all I'm on is estriadol patches and tablets and progesterone pessaries so I hope that doesn't mean my spotting is more likely to be bad. My clinic said spotting could be down to a build up of estrogen but not heard of that before but hoping that's what it is xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Doing ok thanks Water Baby, trying not to go too mad in my wait for the scan! Not long now though.

Mrs M, scan is Thurs, so not long to wait now. Also, in an optimistic move, I have my booking in appt with the midwife on Tues. I'm going with One To One, has anyone heard of them? I was recommended them by my friend who had her baby earlier this year. They case load, so you have the same midwife right the way through your pregnancy and birth, and en 6 weeks post natal care xx


----------



## Divas212

Water baby - your clinic knows more than me, was just saying my circumstances, truth is you just don't know what is causing it  but it might not be the worst case scenario that we all fear xx

MDD - not heard of them but that sounds good!! I'v rang my G.P but the midwives won't do my booking in appointment until I'm discharged from the ivf clinic which if all goes to plan will be next week. I have picked up the maternity pack they asked me to get to fill out the paperwork but soon realised its just the paperwork for free prescriptions. Tbh iv been so obsessed with treatment I haven't looked into the next stages at all, completely clueless with everything and too scared just yet to get carried away with it all, just taking each day as it comes. Hope your coping ok with the symptoms x


----------



## Water Baby

Yes hope so divas and it might not be exactly the same but still helps to hear your experiences so thanks again xx 

Not heard of one to one either MDD but sounds good 😃

I'll have my fingers crossed for both of you that the time passes quickly till your scans next week and hope for some positive exciting news for the group xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

I think they only operate in certain areas on NHS, but they seem brill and promote normality and are very supportive if you want a home birth. I at jalopy forgot to mention on my referral message that I'd had fertility treatment :/ . Ah well, she'll find out on Tues! It wasn't an issue last time, although I just went through the  local hospital then. I know what you mean about trying not to get ahead of yourself Divas, but I'm trying to be a bit more relaxed about it all this time around. After all, we ARE pregnant! If we hadn't been through the whole infertility roller coaster I'm sure we would've already been in touch with GPs/midwives. It is good to take it one day at a time though xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Transfer went well (2 hours earlier than planned - it must have been in a hurry!)
Not let the craziness commence


----------



## Lexan

Hey ladies,

How are we today in FET-land?

Bahhmug- well done on being PUPO! Now 2ww torture begins.

AFM - a cautious BFP this morning on first response , line came up in seconds before the control line. Now hoping my beta will confirm it.
Sending positive vibes and sticky beans to all you FET girls . We can do it 

Lex xx


----------



## Bahhumbug

😃😃🐣 Lexan.  X


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Great news Lexan! When is OTD? x


----------



## Lexan

Thanks Bahhumbug x

MDD - Thanks, OTD is Tuesday 21st.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Lexan!


----------



## Water Baby

Congratulations on being pupo bahhumbug  

That's fab news lexan it's good to see some more positive results coming through xxx


----------



## Lexan

Thanks Sarah and Waterbaby


----------



## kitkatd

Has anyone got any idea when af should arrive after a negative fet pregnancy test ?


----------



## Water Baby

Sorry kitkatd I don't know about the answer to your question has it still not shown yet?

How is everyone else doing?

Mrs.M I've been thinking about you how are you?

I have not seemed to bleed now for the last day and a half and did a pregnany test this morning and still says positive so I'm praying everything is still ok and I see no more blood xx


----------



## Divas212

Water baby - my bleeding seems to have stopped too thank god!! Been worrying that my waves of sickness have gone too but the exhaustion and sore boobies are there with avengence so taking that as a good sign. I did nearly spew eh out shopping yesterday tho as I felt so full tmi burped and was so hard not to be sick but different from the waves of sickness. We shared our news with our best friend last night, had a BBQ for my DW birthday at thier house and they have know from the start of our IVF journey. They know it's early days and were a great source of support with our previous mc but was just nice to enjoy the moment with them and feel positive, obviously we didn't over celebrate but was lovely all the same


----------



## Water Baby

Hi divas that's lovely I think as hard as it is we have to try and have times when we are positive and excited about the future so I'm pleased you did that and had a lovely day. 

Also pleased to hear your bleeding has stopped and some symptoms are still there to keep you a little sane although it sounds like a close call while you were shopping bless you xx I seem to be very tired in the afternoons now and I'm getting waves of nausea which I am happy about as trying to tell myself they are all good signs xx


----------



## Divas212

Water baby - It was a deffo close call, so embarrassing nearly being sick in the street lol felt everyone was looking at me and it was very busy as its ironman and iron kids weekend. I wasn't enjoying the waves of sickness but then worry as they seem to have gone haha we are never happy are we?lol when is your scan? I think we hold on to any sort of symptoms, but talking to my friend last night she was saying she had no symptoms throughout pregnancy other than feeling tired so made me feel a little better  my next scan is on Friday and I can't wait but know I'll be so nervous Thursday night!!


----------



## Water Baby

Haha bless you and no I don't think we are ever happy are we.  Scan this Friday that's not too long now for you it's so exciting I am 6 weeks today but my clinic have not got me in for my scan till I'm 8 week and 1 day (3rd of August) and time is going so slowly 😞x


----------



## Divas212

I'm 7 weeks 1 day today, so at scan I'll be 7 weeks 6 days and if everything is ok I'll be discharged from the ivf clinic.....so scary x


----------



## Water Baby

Scary but exciting at the same time   I will have everything crossed that it all goes ok for you xxxxx


----------



## Divas212

Thanks and I'll have everything crossed that yours goes well too and the next couple of weeks goes fast so you can see your lo  x


----------



## danceintherain

Kitkat - I had bfn on Tuesday, was told to keep taking meds 'for two more days 'just in case', and then retest. As it was still negative, I then came off the meds Thurs morning and AF arrived today, three days after stopping meds. My clinic said AF should arrive within a week or two after stopping meds. Hope that helps? It seems odd to me that your clinic would keep you on the meds after a bfn but perhaps different clinics have different protocols. Hope you're doing ok x 

Congrats again to all the BFPs on here, hope they're all sticky ones   Xx I'm taking a break from the boards now, at least for a while, for a bit of a brain break, and maybe even to plan a holiday before deciding what to do next. X


----------



## Mrs.M

Divas good luck for your scan this week - so exciting! 

Daneintherain, try to enjoy your break - a holiday sounds like a good idea. Good luck for the future!

Katemart how's the cycle going?

Waterbaby, I'm pleased to hear that the bleeding has settled - mine has too (fingers crossed!) I've had none all weekend but still constantly on knicker watch and so paranoid!! My symptoms have all returned too which has really reassured me, 10 days till scan...it can't come quick enough!!!

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been commenting for a while, I have been reading your updates but lost the thread.  

I'm so sorry about the BFN Kitkatd and Dancein the rain. This journey is so tough. It's good to take care of yourself and a holiday sounds in order! We are off to the US in September - we planned in when my last cycle ended in MC, I wasn't going to cycle again til October but here I am.

Mrs M thanks for asking. I had ET last Wednesday - two grade 1 blasts put back, so am 5dp5dt. No symptoms bar extreme tiredness (started directly after ET) and tummy pains, so who knows what's going on in there  . How are you Mrs M? Glad your bleeding has settled - how many weeks are you now? Not long til your scan.

Waterbaby glad your bleeding has settled too. It seems really common in early pregnancy so keep  

Massive congrats on your BFP Lexan  .

Hope everyone else is ok! How early did you all test? I have bought some FRERs but am trying to stay away until at least 8dp5dt (this Thurs). I don't want a false negative but I would rather it was a BFN than another faint line that turns out to be a CP. And this is all I've experienced in the past so is what I've come to expect  

xx


----------



## Divas212

Katemart- I tested 9 days post 5dt if u include the day of transfer as a day if not 8 days post 5dt. The positive line appeared before control line instantly, in fact I thought it was the control line lol!! Tested 2 days b4 OTD, good luck if u do test early and let us know how u get on x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Divas, that will be Thursday for me so think I will do it then!

Glad your BFP has turned out to be a lovely sticky one x


----------



## Divas212

Thanks and me too, although a bit of a rocky start, the worry/uncertainty never stops, good luck with your test fx xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Oh wow Katemart can't believe you've had your transfer already, I thought it was this week! Funny how it seems to go fast for everyone but you think it goes slow for yourself! Glad it all went smoothly! I test 9dp5dt. It was at about 5-6 days that I started driving myself crazy so you have my sympathy, hope you're doing ok in the horrible 2ww!! Stay positive, it sounds like you've done lots differently this time round so fingers crossed it works     xxx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Mrs M! Yes it is going sooo slowly for me. Hoping the changes I made this time do the trick, it's our last NHS try too so really need it to work  

xx


----------



## KateMart

Just a quick question: is there a time of day you are supposed to take the oestrogen? I normally take one in the morning, one at lunch and one in the evening. But I forgot lunchtime today and only just took it  . Will this affect my chances? x


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi Kate

I'm good at remembering my morning and evening pills, but the timing of my afternoon one can vary over about a 2-3 hour period.
I'm sure it doesn't make a huge amount of difference as long as you take the required dose and i wouldnt take 2 at once.
Then again, what do i know?! 
Am sure you'll be fine x


----------



## Bahhumbug

Just reread your message.
If you can stay up i'd take one about 9 or 10 and i'm sure that be fine. I say that as i'm usually good for nothing after about 7!


----------



## Water Baby

Hi katemart fab news that your et went well 😃

Mrs.M I was so happy to see your post on here and to know your bleeding has stopped I had been worried about you, I know what you mean about being paranoid I am the same although trying to keep positive. What symptons have you been getting I've been tired and had some nausea I also have sore boobs but have on and off since I started the pessaries xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Bahumbug! I'll try and wait at least another hour. I'm not good for anything after 7 either!


----------



## Lexan

Hey my frostie buddies😀

Got my beta result this evening
[email protected] =229 prog 49
[email protected] = 640 prog 58
Doubling time 32.3hours

The doctor and I are happy with the result so no more blood test, now on to the 3week wait to scan. I postponed the scan tomorrow until next week as I don't wanna put myself through that and we are more than likely won't see nothing.

Just gonna enjoy being preggo in the background but still gonna be here to cheer and support you all anyway I can😀
Lex xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Great numbers, congrats Lexan! x


----------



## Water Baby

That's great news lexan 😃xx


----------



## KateMart

Hoorah fantastic news Lexan xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Congrats lexan


----------



## Mrs.M

Great numbers Lexan! Congrats!!

Katemart I'm sure taking your meds Afew hours has made no difference. Try not to worry. Have u decided when you're testing yet?

Waterbaby how are u today?

Well I thought my spotting had settled but today had abit more   more than last week and red this time with a very small stringy clot. Gutted. EPU scan tomorrow at 12.30  

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Lexan

Thanks MDD, WaterBaby, KateMart, GlassHallfull and MrsM😀.

MrsM I'm still spotting every other day so they wanted scan me early tommorow so good luck for your scan.

Lex xx


----------



## KateMart

Mrs M so sorry you are spotting again. Hope the EPU goes ok tomorrow. It does seem very common in IVF pregnancies so try not to worry (easier said than done I know). 

Lexan good luck for your scan tomorrow too.

I'm still holding out on testing. 7dp5dt tomorrow and think I'll wait for 8dp5dt but might chicken out xx


----------



## Lexan

Your a patient lady Kate I couldnt wait I started testing at 4dpt,  
Good luck fingercrosaed u get that bfp whenever you decided to test.


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Lexan if you started testing 4dpt which day did you see a bfp? 

Fingers crossed the spotting is all healthy and normal.


----------



## Water Baby

Aww Mrs.M I am sorry to hear you are spotting again I really hope that it proves to be nothing to worry about at your scan tomorrow 🙏

I have had a downer day as no symptoms and really strong period pain so been on constant knicker watch praying it doesn't come to anything and the symptoms return  x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Mrs M, sorry to hear about the spotting, hope it all goes well tomorrow  

Lexan, good luck for your scan tomorrow too  

KateMart you are a patient lady! I'm terrible, have never made it to OTD without testing!  

Water Baby, we all have those days of paranoia, hope you have your head down the loo soon  

AFM Booked in with the midwife today, which made it all a bit more real! So on to our scan on Thurs, fingers crossed everything is as it should be   xx


----------



## KateMart

Lexan and Mrs M good luck for today    

Well done on the midwide MDD! Very organised! Best of luck for your scan on Thurs.

I do want to test today but I am so afraid of a faint line that turns out to not get darker (ie another CP - as I've had two so far). That's actually more stressful than not knowing if it's a BFP or not. So I'm thinking if I test tomorrow (8dp5dt) the line should be clear, if it's not a chemical? Last time I waited until 9dp5dt and the line was very faint (and didn't ever get darker).

Lexan I am also interested to know, did you get the BFP on 4dp5dt? xx


----------



## Water Baby

Thanks MDD I hope so haha and that's great news on the midwife and you are almost there just one more sleep till your scan 😃

Good luck on your scans today Mrs.M and lexan fingers crossed your scans go well today let is know ... Thinking of you xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies, thanks so much for the lovely messages.
It was good news at the scan. We have a beautiful little blob & saw its heart beating away nicely   Can't believe how lucky we are! They saw alittle area of bleeding in my uterus which explains the blood loss, I might bleed some more yet but it's the opposite side of the baby so it shouldn't threaten things, fingers crossed!! So relieved but also still scared and wishing time away to 12 weeks.

Hope everyone is well. xxx


----------



## KateMart

Yay Mrs M so happy for you  

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Thanks Katemart. I really thought it was over, feel exhausted by it all so I'm off to bed at the same time as my toddler tonight  
How are u getting on? Symptom spotting like crazy??! I tested at 9dp5pt and the line was faint in the cheap test so I did a digital as well so I could see 'pregnant' in writing. Will be thinking of u!xxx


----------



## KateMart

Don't blame you, so many emotions. Hope you feel better after a good night's sleep. 

Yeah lots of Google although staying off the 2ww thread this time. Got no appetite at all but think it's the antibiotics still doing their worst! Oh no I don't know if I can wait until 9dp5dt! Will see how I feel in the morning, have the FRER ones which hopefully will show something if it's there xx


----------



## Water Baby

YEY that's fantastic news Mrs.M I am so happy I have been thinking of you all day, I bet it was amazing seeing the heart beat xx it really is great news xx

Katemart I sympathise I remember how I felt it's so hard isn't it but fingers crossed for when you test xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks waterbaby, the waiting is so hard. But if it's a BFP I'd then have yo wait til 12dp5dt for my clinic to do HCG tests   xx


----------



## Water Baby

Bless you katemart I know it's like every time you get somewhere another wait begins it feels never ending x


----------



## KateMart

There's far too much waiting!   Glad things seem to be going ok with you now xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Great news on your scan Mrs M! Anxiously awaiting mine tomorrow   x


----------



## Divas212

Mrs M great news on the scan!!
Kate mart - the waiting for everything is the worst part!!
Water baby - how are u doing? 
MDD - good luck with the scan!!

AFM - we have a water crisis in our area, everyone has to boil the water, but they didn't tell us this initially when it started and i'v drank some and I'm so worried!! They won't tell us what's The potential contamination despite me explaining that I'm 7 and a half weeks pregnant through ivf that's taken 4 years to get to this point.....just another added worry that's not needed!! Scan is on Friday and I can't wait for a bit of reassurance x


----------



## Water Baby

Thanks katemart xx

What a nightmare divas that is the last thing you needed bless you but try to not get worked up (easier said than done I know) , I am doing ok but going a little crazy felt sick on and off for the last couple of days which is good but also had some of the worst period type pain I've had in this process and then I know I'm probably being daft but seem to be getting bad spots which I normally do when I have a period, I know I need to relax but as you know it's hard xx


----------



## KateMart

Divas don't worry about the water, you'd probably have got an upset stomach if it was contaminated. Not ideal at all though! They really should let you know what's going on. Not long now til your scan at least. 

MDD good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## KateMart

Woke up early and tested. BFN. 5 days til test day but at 7/8dpt it should have showed by now, and I had two put back. Strange as I've never had a BFN! feels a lot better than a faint BFP though x


----------



## GlassHalfFull

So sorry katemart


----------



## Lexan

Kate- I think it still early..9dpt is when they say it will be High enough to detect. And remember it's a FET so it can take a little longer to implant.

MrM - that's great news on your scan☺.

I had pregynl shot after transfer do I was testing to see when it will leave my body. Tbh, because I was getting 2 lines everymorning  I'm not sure which day was the "correct" hcg but i think it was 7dpt as that's when I had implantation bleeding and the tests getting darker.

My scan yesterday ruled out ectopic and a tiny gestational sac could be seen in the uterus so 2ww again for another.hopefully we get to see more.

Hang in there my frosties girls

Lex xx


----------



## Water Baby

Lexan - that's great news on your scan 😃

Katemart don't be too down it's still early days yet

Good luck for your scan today MDD XX


----------



## Mrs.M

Katemart I also think it could be too early so please don't lose hope yet. Will be thinking of u & keeping u fingers crossed  

MDD hope the scan went well today!

Waterbaby hope you're doing ok, the waves of nausea is a good thing...and don't be worried by the AF pains - with my son I had them all the way through to my first scan. I'm sure everything is fine xxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

KateMart will still keep my fingers crossed for you  

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. The scan went really well, one little babe, and we got to see and hear a beautiful little heartbeat . Just over the moon and feel so so lucky xx


----------



## Water Baby

Congratulations MDD I am really pleased it all went well for you I bet you can't stop smiling 😃😃xx

Thanks Mrs.M I hope so I am trying to be positive , I did another test today and the line was really dark so that's got to be good.. Right?? How are you doing? Is your scan for next week still going ahead or will your 12 week be your next one now xx


----------



## Divas212

MDD - great news on the scan, my turn tomoz fx xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Good luck divas! I'm sure all will be well


----------



## Water Baby

Good luck for tomorrow divas xxx


----------



## KateMart

Good luck Divas xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations MDD, so amazing for you. Good luck tomorrow Divas.

We had our BFN follow up today and the clinic had a cancellation for next week so we have our nurse consultation for our last FET on Tuesday. Looking like an August/September cycle all being well. Feeling much more positive now we're getting plans in place again.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

SSD, glad the follow up went well, really hope this time will be the one for you. Great that you can get started again straight away! x


----------



## Max 2012

MDD Thats great news on the scan. Glad everything is looking good 

KateMart hope you get your bfp in the next few days. Keeping fingers crossed for you. 

Divas glad to hear the bleeding has stopped.  And hope everything is good for your scan tommorrow.

SSD thats great you are planning your next fet. Good luck with that. 

AFM well just waiting for af to arrive this weekend. Due on around Sunday/Monday so then I can put a request in for treatment. We have also decided that if we dont get our sticky bfp by October then we are going to have a break for 6 months and book a holiday to Florida for next May before our son starts school in the September (scary thought lol). We have spent the last 15 months trying for a sibling and its stopped us making plans and pretty much taken over out lives. So we want to enjoy our time with him as they grow up so fast!


----------



## Bahhumbug

Hi Max
That sounds like a good plan and timescale. I hope you get there before that but I think it's important to have these things in place otherwise life passes you by!

I am 7 days past transfer today and was woken up with what I presume are period pains. Gutted to not even make it to test day 😢  Had a rummage (!) whilst doing the old progesterone and no blood yet, but I know my body so it's not looking good. Without wishing to **** off my lovely husband, he has some very fixed ideas when it comes to money so I'm not sure what we'd do next - this was our last NHS. Anyway, let's hope this is all jumping the gun. Feeling very disheartened, though.

Morning all x


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Don't rule yourself out Bahhumbug, pregnancy can feel really similar to period symptoms. Good luck


----------



## Hopeful3429

Bahumbug, I have my fingers very tightly crossed for you. Hopefully what you are feeling in your embie getting comfortable. Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug

Thanks ladies. Really hope so... Think my Acupuncturist is going to need a bigger box of tissues this morning!
X


----------



## Divas212

Bahumbug- your not out yet, try not to worry easier said than done xx
Max - sounds like a good plan  xx

AFM - scan was perfect today measuring 8 weeks 2 days, but I'm not supposed to be 8 weeks until tomorrow. They were supposed to discharge us today but due to drugs in on and not yet having midwife booking in appointment they decided to keep us at clinic which means we get another scan in 2 weeks, which is much better as I don't think we'll get our 12 week dating scan at week 12 coz our area are quite slow apparently. Feeling a bit overwhelmed but so happy, this seems like it's it after four and a half long years


----------



## Bahhumbug

😍 great stuff Divas
X


----------



## Diva las vegas

Great news divas your little one is tucked in nicely

Bahumbug hang in there   And  

Keep strong lovely ladies

Diva las vegas


----------



## Lexan

Great news Diva xx


----------



## Ruffles79

Hi ladies not sure f I'm on the right feed can you direct me plz x


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Great news divas. 

I did a test this morning 8dp5dt and got a BFP so over the moon. OTD is tomorrow. I actually tested on day 5 and got a faint positive. Couldn't resist. Fingers crossed for a sticky one x


----------



## gaynorann

Congratulations GlasHalfFul, hope you have a happy & health pregnancy xx

AFM I have my transfer day on 30th July were having one frosticle transferred, started on Cyclogest today and did my last injection last night, I don't mind admitting I'm terrified 😮


----------



## Bahhumbug

Woo hoo glass half full! Fab news!


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Lexan

Congrats  GlassHalfFull!!


----------



## Divas212

Congrats glasshalffull 

How is everybody doing? I'v got first midwife appointment in the morning  still feeling very sick & tired with sore boobs lol


----------



## Water Baby

Hi I've been away for a few days without internet so just catching up

Congratulations glasshalffull

Divas- congratulations on your scan it all sounded very positive 😃and midwife appointment very exciting

I'm feeling the same as divas tired, sick and sore boobs but I like it in a weird way as makes me feel like it's working but still a week till my scan x


----------



## Divas212

Water baby - yeah it's a constant reminder of the pregnancy but I can't say I like it, I feel awful.....I'm kinda wrapped in my own nausea bubble urgh, my DW keeps reminding me its all good signs and I know it is but her saying that is bloody irritating, in fact change that to a nausea hormonal bubble!


----------



## Water Baby

Divas - aww bless you I think you must have it worse than me where as mine is on and off so I worry when it's not there and I'm pleased when it comes back. When is your next scan now? X


----------



## Divas212

Water baby - I wake up ok sometimes feel sick as I eat breakfast and from 10am onwards it get worse and afternoon/evening I feel awful I honestly don't know how I haven't been sick, unfortunately my DW sees me at my worst time...Next scan is 7th August. Just had my first midwife appointment and she said I'll be having consultant lead care and extra growth scans at 25, 28,32 and 36 weeks which is great will put my mind at rest as I worry a lot!! There was some protein in my urine sample so got told to drink more as I haven't been drinking enough coz I feel so blurgh. When do u see the midwife? Have a scan?


----------



## Water Baby

Divas- sounds like you have it bad bless you but I am sure your DW understands you are going through such a lot and I'm glad your appointment went ok, what is the reasons for the extra scans (if you don't mind me asking) it's just I hope everything is alright? My first scan is 3rd August and it seems to be taking a life time to get here I just want to know everything is ok, they told me not to contact gp/midwife until after the scan.


----------



## Divas212

They said we have consultant lead care and extra growth scans because it's an IVF baby, I don't know if that is the same everywhere but I'm pleased the more scans the better for me personally. Although it then made me worry if there are problems with growth towards the end with ivf but I am sure that's not the case, maybe they are just more cautious with ivf pregnancy, plus I have had two previous miscarraiges  my DW does understand n says she can't wait to get her DW back haha


----------



## Water Baby

Divas - haha bless you DW, the extra scans sound great then as they will hopefly keep you reassured and help reduce the long waits in between normal scans I hope they do the same where I am. Xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well.

I've just come on to share my sad news. I started HEAVY bleeding on Sunday, which turned into abit of a haemorrhage last night & I was admitted to hospital. A scan this morning has shown that our baby hasn't survived the huge bleed. It's still there but it's heart is no longer beating  It had grown a fair bit since the scan last week so they think he/she died in the last 24hours. I've got to go for an evac tomorrow. We're devastated. Life can be so cruel.

To all my cycle buddies I wish u loads of luck & hope you all get the beautiful healthy babies that you deserve.

Waterbaby, I will be thinking of you next week & im sure things will be fine on your scan. Try to enjoy it, pregnancy is amazing.

Divas & MDD hope you both have a smooth pregnancy!

Katemart I haven't seen a recent update from you but I really hope you got a BFP!! 

xxx


----------



## KateMart

Mrs M, I am so so sorry  . How absolutely devastating, I was so sad to read this  . Hope tomorrow goes ok, have you got some time off? Look after each other.

Thanks for asking about me, that's so thoughtful when you are going through this horrific time. I have been checking to see if you are all well but not commenting since mine was still a BFN on OTD. It was our last NHS try and I was gutted, but small fry compared with what you are going through. Lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Thanks Katemart. I'm so sorry about your BFN. This journey is so tough. I really hope you get a BFP in the very close future xxx


----------



## Water Baby

Mrs.M I am so so sorry and sad to hear your news it's such a horrible thing for you to have to go through I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling. I wish there was something I could do/ say to make you feel better but I know there is not. I hope tomorrow goes as well as it can do and that you have people round you as youll need them now more than ever. Thank you for the good luck wishes I am just sad we are not continuing our journey together  

Katemart- sorry about your bfn this whole process is heartbreaking I hope things work out for you x


----------



## Divas212

Mrs M - I'm so sad to read that, I know how your feeling, give yourself time out to grieve  thank you for your kindness in wishing us well, big hugs to you both  my DW and I delt with it in totally dif ways to each other and it was tough but you do get through it  xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Mrs M, what sad news   . So sorry to hear of your outcome. Hopefully your partner and family will provide all the support you need at this tough time.   Thanks for the well wishes.

KateMart, sorry to hear of your BFN too, sending big   your way, this journey is so cruel at times.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Divas - I think they are just more cautious with IVF pregnancies in some areas, that's all. I was so grateful for the extra scans I had with DS; he did turn out to have a growth issue in the end and thankfully it was picked up on a 36 week growth scan (he'd stopped growing at 34 weeks). There is some thought that IVF pregnancies are more likely to experience placenta failure towards term but I don't know what the science is behind that. Either way, you get more check ups and any problems can be dealt with more quickly, which is reassuring.

Mrs M - I am so, so sorry to hear your devastating news.  I know there are no words that can make this any better. Thinking of you and your DH.

Kate - Sorry to hear of your BFN.  Take care of yourself, I'm thinking of you too.

We had our nurse consultation today for our next FET. Feeling much more positive about this cycle and we're throwing everything at it; progesterone injections and hoping to use both our remaining frosties.


----------



## Divas212

Sarah - thanks for the explanation, I figured the more scans the better lol  x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

We didn't get any extra scans with DD because of IVF, just to see a consultant. I suppose if they'd have picked up on anything then w might've done. Ended up having quite a few scans towards the end, but that was due to other things. I guess it just differs depending on your area.

SSD, glad to hear you've got the ball rolling again, will keep my fingers crossed for you   x


----------



## Mrs.M

Thanks for all of your lovely messages ladies, hope everyone is well.

SSD, great news about starting again soon....when are you thinking? My clinic are phoning tomorrow for a chat so I've got a thousand questions to ask, but quite keen to start again soon and also want both our remaining frosties using next time. Which meds will you be on? I was on HRT (progynova) this time round but really don't think they agree with me so will be requesting something different this time. Anyway, good luck and keep me updated   xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'll be starting on my next AF Mrs M, whenever that may be... I don't have to wait for a natural AF in between cycles but it does mean I have no idea when to expect it. Possibly as early as next week though. Drugs arrived today; prostap, progynova and prontogest. Gone for the progesterone injections this time since I bled so early last time. 

Hope you're ok.


----------



## Mrs.M

Waterbaby been thinking of you - hope your scan has gone well today   xxx


----------



## Water Baby

Aww thanks mrs.m I have been thinking of you too how are you doing? I am just on the way to my scan now it's at 3 o'clock sooooo nervous x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Good luck for the scan water Baby! x


----------



## Water Baby

Thanks MDD scan went well it's all as it should be and baby's heart beating well me and my partner are so relieved and happy can't quite believe it xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Fantastic, congratulations! x


----------



## Mrs.M

Aww that's fantastic news Waterbaby, so so pleased for you   xxx


----------



## Divas212

Yeah water baby  congrats!!! It's amazing isn't it? X


----------



## Water Baby

Thank you all of you yes it is amazing can't wait to call the midwife in the morning and start getting the ball rolling with the next stage never thought I'd get here xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## KateMart

Congrats waterbaby!

SSD good to hear you are getting started soon. 

Mrs M hope you are ok. 

Hope everyone else is well! Not sure when our next FET will be, probably about a year away but I'm thinking we will try a natural one. AF arrived on Friday and I had a three day migraine and then randomly a massive blood blister in my mouth! Very run down think my poor body needs a rest x


----------



## Max 2012

Hello 

Hope everyone is doing good. I have just been catching up on this thread.  

Sorry to hear your news katemart and mrs m. Its such a tough time when things dont go to plan. Hope you are ok and good luck with your next cycles when you feel ready to go back. 

Wow lots of scans on here thats great news divas, mdd and waterbaby. You must all be thrilled! Divas we didn't get offered any extra scans with ours even though the midwife knew it was ivf, wish we had though so thats great news for you.  Although maybe things have changed now as it was 4 years ago since I was pregnant. 

SSD good luck with your next cycle! 

The good thing about having 24 day cycles and a natural transfer mean that you can get right back into it. So I've been back on my daily LH bloods since Sunday.  I have a sneaky feeling I will surge tommorrow which will mean Monday transfer.


----------



## Divas212

Great news Max, fx and keep us updated xx


----------



## KateMart

Max that's come around so quickly. FC for a Monday transfer! Xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Super good luck for transfer Max!     x


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks ladies. 

Yay I got my LH surge on my bloods this morning so transfer all booked for Monday.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Woohoo!


----------



## Mrs.M

Max that's brill news that you're booked in for transfer again so quickly. Sending you loads of luck!!
We have our review at our clinic booked for 24th Aug - hoping we can get started again soon too


----------



## Water Baby

Been away for a few days and just catching up but good luck for today max

Hope everyone else is still doing ok?


----------



## Divas212

Doing well here waterbaby, how are you?
I had a scan on Friday was absolutely brilliant measured at 10w2days so that makes me 10w5days now, I'm fed up of feeling tired & sick but i can cope just a bit grumpy with it lol!! I have another scan booked in for the 21st at ivf clinic and the midwife one on the 27th so looking forward to that, can't wait to share my news with everyone 

Max- good luck today x


----------



## Water Baby

Hi divas that's fab news on your scan 😄I know what you mean I am finding feeling sick and tired very draining and Im a bit snappy but I keep reminding myself how worthwhile it's all going to be fingers crossed.

I have my first appointment with my midwife on Friday so can't wait to get the ball rolling there xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hello

Back on the 2ww AGAIN lol. First embryo survived this time, which I was so happy about. It was a day 3, 8 cell embryo which was graded as good. OTD 23/08/15. But as I am on a natural cycle I would expect my period to arrive around 20th, so will probably test on that day. 

Feeling positive


----------



## Mrs.M

Brill news Max! Sending you loads of luck & hope the 2ww goes quickly for you xxx


----------



## Divas212

Waterbaby - good luck for Friday xx
Max - I wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Congratulations on being PUPO Max! Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations on all the happy scan news!

Good luck in the 2ww Max, everything crossed for you. 

I'm still waiting on AF so we can start our second FET... 6 days late and counting! Had a lovely acupuncture session today though so maybe that will help.


----------



## Max 2012

Thank you all. Good luck for your 12 week scans. Hope your AF arrives soon SSD then you can get started again..


----------



## gaynorann

Welcome back Max and good luck on your next 2 WW congrats on being PUPO xx


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks gaynorann.  And congratulations on your bfp!


----------

